# BACKYARD BULLY 62 Impala build



## regal ryda

Well after going back and forth serching for the rigt 62 Impala for me I found this hiding in this barn in Alabama so I picked it up....Its a tru Cali Car built in LA, came with Cali one peice bumpers and all....after fucking around wit Skim I'm going to finally get off my ass and build it, I'll post more pics after I get it home....


----------



## regal ryda

and yeah dude has the wheels on wrg


----------



## Guest

here comes the BULLY :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14857560
> *Well after going back and forth serching for the rigt 62 Impala for me I found this hiding in this barn in Alabama so I picked it up....Its a tru Cali Car built in LA, came with Cali one peice bumpers and all....after fucking around wit Skim I'm going to finally get off my ass and build it, I'll post more pics after I get it home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you guys make me want to move back to north texas :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2009, 07:14 PM~14857772
> *Damn you guys make me want to move back to north texas :biggrin:
> *


come on the mo the merrier :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 68rida

Looks solid GL on the build


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Aug 24 2009, 06:26 PM~14868499
> *Looks solid GL on the build
> *


thanks homie....my homeboy Skim got me geeked to work on it after puttin in work on his


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

YOU GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO DUECE RIDA


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 07:26 PM~14869324
> *YOU GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO DUECE RIDA
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 24 2009, 04:48 AM~14861368-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:24 PM~14869285
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Aug 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14871967
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thankz


----------



## sic713

ill be keeping my eye on this one..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14882046
> *ill be keeping my eye on this one..
> *


you gon have more than your eye on it....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 25 2009, 09:21 PM~14882076
> *you gon have more than your eye on it....
> *


aw shit. thats what im talkin about.. :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

:0 LOOKS SOLID!!! COOL MEETIN YOU GUYS SATURDAY BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up, more pics!!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats up, PIMP?

On the move, I see. :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2009, 09:26 PM~14869324
> *YOU GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO DUECE RIDA
> *


X817


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Aug 26 2009, 04:13 PM~14889914-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up, PIMP?
> 
> On the move, I see. :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tryin ta make a couple of moves :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 09:16 PM~14893225
> *X817
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Aug 25 2009, 10:30 PM~14882995
> *:0  LOOKS SOLID!!! COOL MEETIN YOU GUYS SATURDAY BTW!  :thumbsup:
> *


same to you Ricky imma have to come see you when its finished


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 24 2009, 08:26 PM~14869324-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO DUECHE RIDA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats Just Wrong :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-garageartguy_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 PM~14882995
> *:0  LOOKS SOLID!!! COOL MEETIN YOU GUYS SATURDAY BTW!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


Bout time you made a topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More pics!


----------



## southside customs

say mike.. i got that vid and me and you chippin in dallas..
{sic}


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs

part 2


----------



## lone star

looks prettty sold?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14902442
> *looks prettty sold?
> *


not as solid as yours but its a pretty good start


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 06:02 PM~14902272
> *say mike.. i got that vid and me and you chippin in dallas..
> {sic}
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Lets see more pics of da Bully!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14904934
> *not as solid as yours but its a pretty good start
> *


shit mine dont even have a rocker, it just disappeared


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Whaddup Mike? The deuce looks like a good start! Good luck with her!


----------



## dunk420

awe shit!!! let me no u need n e thing


----------



## cruz77

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

HEY YOU BIG BAD UGLY BULLY ...WHATS THA DAMN DEAL MIKE I SEE HOW YOU DOING IT ...... CANT WAIT TILL I GET READY TO START ON MINE ...STILL JUST SITTING THERE IN THA YARD THA SAME SPOT WHEN YOU CAME BY...


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:0 :cheesy:  do work !!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Gonna have to join the 6deuce builders club!! Gotta build the body dolly next!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Aug 28 2009, 06:43 AM~14907215-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see more pics of da Bully!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they comming.... gotta finish puttin the cutty back together first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14908456
> *Whaddup Mike? The deuce looks like a good start! Good luck with her!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:24 AM~14908597
> *awe shit!!! let me no u need n e thing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:48 AM~14908830
> *Looks good  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:58 AM~14909653
> *HEY  YOU  BIG  BAD  UGLY  BULLY  ...WHATS  THA  DAMN  DEAL  MIKE   I  SEE  HOW  YOU  DOING  IT ...... CANT  WAIT  TILL  I  GET  READY  TO  START  ON  MINE  ...STILL  JUST  SITTING  THERE  IN  THA  YARD  THA  SAME  SPOT  WHEN  YOU  CAME  BY...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Aug 28 2009, 10:05 PM~14916557
> *
> 
> Gonna have to join the 6deuce builders club!!  Gotta build the body dolly next!
> *



Preciate the love homies


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 27 2009, 11:18 AM~14898190
> *Bout time you made a topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More pics!
> *


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14894113
> *same to you Ricky imma have to come see you when its finished
> *


YOU'RE DOWN THERE W/ P-NUT HUH!?! IF SO, I'M IN ATX AREA EVERY COUPLE WEEKS & I GOT P's #..., I'LL HIT YOU GUYS UP NEXT TIME I'M DOWN!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14923691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That thing looks solid bro..Cali bumpers?

Didn't come with a steering wheel? or wrong one?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14923691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u need some grass!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 05:55 PM~14928441
> *u need some more pix
> *


fixt :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14926103
> *That thing looks solid bro..Cali bumpers?
> 
> Didn't come with a steering wheel?  or wrong one?
> *


cali bumpers fa sho....yea it had a 62 belair steering wheel in it maybe that will be the last piece to the puzzle :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14930393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thx bro


----------



## rug442




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 30 2009, 04:55 PM~14928441
> *u need some grass!!
> *



































aint really did much been swamped wit otha thangs but it'll come to life this week I hope :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14928787
> *fixt  :biggrin:
> *


I knew if i said something bout grass pics would be posted faster!!


----------



## regal ryda

havent been doin much, been working on my other car...but I did get this done



















Time to clean it up an get some color on it before it goes back under the 2dr


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## wop_inda_wood

whats goin on foolio :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15026399
> *LOOKING  GOOD  HOMIE
> *


preciate that homie, tried to buy ur monte last weekend for my lil bro but yo ass wouldnt answer :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Sep 9 2009, 03:15 PM~15029415
> *whats goin on foolio  :biggrin:
> *


wut that T Dot like? :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15030871
> *wut that T Dot like? :biggrin:
> *


shit kinda warm still but some cool chrome wind bout to blow in


----------



## regal ryda

shity yall should be gettin snow in a cpl of weeks huh


----------



## Skim

that 4 door looks like its got a lot of solid sheet metal on it.


----------



## charles85

WAZ UP BIG MIKE


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 9 2009, 07:58 PM~15032496
> *WAZ UP BIG MIKE
> 
> *


wut good wit it Chuck :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2009, 06:41 PM~15032215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 4 door looks like its got a lot of solid sheet metal on it.
> *


That thing looks solid..you better get some of that RR!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> That thing looks solid..you better get some of that RR!
> [/qu
> ac car too


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15056177
> *That thing looks solid..you better get some of that RR!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

ANY UPDATES


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 14 2009, 03:13 PM~15078568
> *ANY  UPDATES
> *


nah freakin rains been holdin me up


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2009, 07:10 PM~15018147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







whats under those jack stands ???? whats keeping them from sinking in the dirt ????


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Sep 14 2009, 06:04 PM~15080500
> *whats under those jack stands ????  whats keeping them from sinking in the dirt ????
> *


hard ass texas topsoil....lol :biggrin: 



I could seriously not care if this bitch fell or not long as it aint on me or my dudes Im good....its a few days away from being crushed


----------



## Skim

DONT CRUSH IT BEFORE YOU CUT THE ROCKERS OFF FIRST. U WILL NEED THEM SOONER OR LATER TRUST ME ON THAT. CUT THEM HIGH FROM FRONT TO BACK


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15081488
> *DONT CRUSH IT BEFORE YOU CUT THE ROCKERS OFF FIRST. U WILL NEED THEM SOONER OR LATER TRUST ME ON THAT. CUT THEM HIGH FROM FRONT TO BACK
> *


x2


----------



## Silentdawg

kewl, I didnt even know they had one piece bumpers. Was it just the cali assembled impalas or what? :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15084120
> *kewl, I didnt even know they had one piece bumpers. Was it just the cali assembled impalas or what? :0
> *


to my knowledge it was but I'm still kinda new to the Impala scene so I could be wrong all I know is people want that one piece bumper I've seen crappy looking ones go for big numbers


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 11 2009, 09:46 PM~15057848
> *:dunno:
> *


Regal ryda


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 15 2009, 10:49 AM~15087672
> *Regal ryda
> *


now it makes sense
:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 18 2009, 10:34 AM~15118652
> *
> *


Got my frame swap done yesterday but forgot pics.....gonna fire it up tomoro hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2009, 08:20 PM~15122487
> *Got my frame swap done yesterday but forgot pics.....gonna fire it up tomoro hopefully :biggrin:
> *


say fool im still sayn we shouldve stress pointd that bitch when we had the body off...n i see u was taken pics offa dudes trailor...i hope u have the pacifier ready when he finds out u was standing on it...LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2009, 06:20 PM~15122487
> *Got my frame swap done yesterday but forgot pics.....gonna fire it up tomoro hopefully :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: JK....DAMN BADASS........


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 15 2009, 03:27 PM~15085637
> *to my knowledge it was but I'm still kinda new to the Impala scene so I could be wrong all I know is people want that one piece bumper I've seen crappy looking ones go for big numbers
> *


Yeah they look better no doubt.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 18 2009, 08:03 PM~15123264
> *say fool im still sayn we shouldve stress pointd that bitch when we had the body off...n i see u was taken pics offa dudes trailor...i hope u have the pacifier ready when he finds out u was standing on it...LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we will still stress it just gotta get my bread back up its too easy to lift it back of since I broke the 45= yr old rust off the body bolts...lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 19 2009, 10:35 AM~15126480
> *Yeah they look better no doubt.
> *


yea they do


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 19 2009, 10:39 PM~15129511
> *we will still stress it just gotta get my bread back up its too easy to lift it back of since I broke the 45= yr old rust off the body bolts...lol
> *


true true so whats next scince its just sittn in the back


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2009, 05:20 PM~15122487
> *Got my frame swap done yesterday but forgot pics.....gonna fire it up tomoro hopefully :biggrin:
> *


Pics..pics/...pics


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 20 2009, 10:08 AM~15132530
> *true true so whats next scince its just sittn in the back
> *


me an John got the new bushings in and bolted back down nice and tight, we found out the starter solenoid was bad so we gotta fix that and it should run then its clean up time under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 20 2009, 10:52 AM~15132736
> *Pics..pics/...pics
> *



































swaped that dented white fender out wit the original one

























My Boy dads truck and my boy's trey


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15133660
> *me an John got the new bushings in and bolted back down nice and tight, we found out the starter solenoid was bad so we gotta fix that and it should run then its clean up time under the hood :biggrin:
> *


Damn..you aint fkn around! Good stuff bro :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

gotta put in work while i can.....I wanna have it out on the street by easter, interiors almost done, all thats left is gonna be paint so I got a few months to get that right


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 20 2009, 03:49 PM~15133951
> *gotta put in work while i can.....I wanna have it out on the street by easter, interiors almost done, all thats left is gonna be paint so I got a few months to get that right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 20 2009, 03:49 PM~15133951
> *gotta put in work while i can.....I wanna have it out on the street by easter, interiors almost done, all thats left is gonna be paint so I got a few months to get that right
> *


 :0 Snap good werk Mike!


----------



## mrchavez

WAS THAT BOAT TRAILER ON SPOKES


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 21 2009, 06:31 AM~15139385-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Snap good werk Mike!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> preciate it Nuttzy, this is soakin up my Vegas cash tho  so no trip for me this year if imma be out by easter......
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 21 2009, 10:20 AM~15140968
> *WAS  THAT  BOAT  TRAILER  ON  SPOKES
> *


Not yet it aint but it will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

fired right up....now I'm about to change the intake manifold and carb tomoro..... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2009, 07:44 PM~15145844
> *preciate it Nuttzy, this is soakin up my Vegas cash tho    so no trip for me this year if imma be out by easter......
> *


 So necessary!


----------



## kustom_caddi88

u sly man u...postn the pics of thetruck...its just a lil preview of whats comin out


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 AM~15151170
> *u sly man u...postn the pics of thetruck...its just a lil preview of whats comin out
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## BIG_LOS

didnt know you had a build up topic.looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:12 PM~15153266
> *didnt know you had a build up topic.looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Los, hows the caddy comming


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2009, 05:54 PM~15145966
> *fired right up....now I'm about to change the intake manifold and carb tomoro..... :biggrin:
> *


What up RR..pics of the intake swap?? Why didn't you keep it OG??  
Keep costs down


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 25 2009, 01:14 PM~15185143
> *What up RR..pics of the intake swap??  Why didn't you keep it OG??
> Keep costs down
> *


Thats RB....Ricky Bobby he wanna go fast!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15185170
> *Thats RB....Ricky Bobby he wanna go fast!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 25 2009, 12:14 PM~15185143
> *What up RR..pics of the intake swap??  Why didn't you keep it OG??
> Keep costs down
> *












the main reason I changed it was the OG carb was leaking out the sides of the bowl, and I already had a edlebrock intake and holley carb for another engine i was gonna build, so I said screw it I'll use it on this, now in hindsight I gotta change my valvecovers cause they not vented due to the oil inlet being on the intake from the factory....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 25 2009, 12:17 PM~15185170
> *Thats RB....Ricky Bobby he wanna go fast!
> *


you know it Nuttzy...."If you're not 1st, you're last.... :biggrin: "

"second place is the 1st loser"


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2009, 05:58 PM~15188269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the main reason I changed it was the OG carb was leaking out the sides of the bowl, and I already had a edlebrock intake and holley carb for another engine i was gonna build, so I said screw it I'll use it on this, now in hindsight I gotta change my valvecovers cause they not vented due to the oil inlet being on the intake from the factory....
> *


No prob RR..just throw some cheap edelbrocks on it with the hole in the cover :biggrin: 

Check out my engine, they sawed a hole in the valve cover :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 25 2009, 07:53 PM~15188745
> *No prob RR..just throw some cheap edelbrocks on it with the hole in the cover  :biggrin:
> 
> Check out my engine, they sawed a hole in the valve cover  :0
> *


I got a set of chrome ones I'm just skeptical about using them I've hear some stories about them leaking an whatnot thought about taking the factory ones and drilling a hole for and oil inlet, or whenever I change the oil I can just change valve covers too :biggrin:


Now once I get it back in the garage I'm going to start cleaning up the engine compartment b4 I take the body back off to paint the frame.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2009, 08:42 PM~15189818
> *I got a set of chrome ones I'm just skeptical about using them I've hear some stories about them leaking an whatnot thought about taking the factory ones and drilling a hole for and oil inlet, or whenever I change the oil I can just change valve covers too  :biggrin:
> Now once I get it back in the garage I'm going to start cleaning up the engine compartment b4 I take the body back off to paint the frame.
> *


Two body offs?? You crazy :0 

Yeah, whatever works to get that thing rollin. I here ya on the valve covers.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 26 2009, 07:25 AM~15191805
> *Two body offs??  You crazy  :0
> 
> Yeah, whatever works to get that thing rollin.  I here ya on the valve covers.
> *


I aint takin it all the way off just high enough so I can move around under it wit my spray gun  , hell I'm a pro at taking bodies off now :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

got my lights, brakes, horns done now I found I got a busted tranny, thanks to the homies tho I got a TH350 comming


----------



## sic713

wtf

long walks along the beach / moonlit dinners,and anything fast enuff to do something stupid with


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 26 2009, 05:38 PM~15194688
> *got my lights, brakes, horns done now I found I got a busted tranny, thanks to the homies tho I got a TH350 comming
> *


Minor setback man! Like I said you coming along quick! Baller! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2009, 05:50 PM~15194764
> *wtf
> 
> long walks along the beach / moonlit dinners,and anything fast enuff to do something stupid with
> *


hell yea.....thugs gotta do shit fo tha ho's too......lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Sep 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15194953
> *Minor setback man! Like I said you coming along quick! Baller! :biggrin:
> *


no ballin here homie......just got a helluva hook up wit help to make this shit happen bro......


----------



## kustom_caddi88

thats the name of the game though bro its not only about what ukno but who u kno...homies help out homie cuz i kno u gonna help us when we yank the body offa the 3's


----------



## regal ryda

you already know how we get down bro 2 clubs 1 love.....lowridin


----------



## kustom_caddi88

u already kno bro


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 26 2009, 10:30 PM~15197079
> *you already know how we get down bro 2 clubs 1 love.....lowridin
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 27 2009, 03:32 PM~15200187
> *:0
> *


whats good G money, hows that SS commin along


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2009, 03:39 PM~15200545
> *whats good G money, hows that SS commin along
> *


Ahhhhh shit...you know that's old school! Picked up some Soft Seals and Fuzzies for the Deuce..Gettin ready to hit this bish hard!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:angry:  dammit im falling behind......


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 28 2009, 04:27 PM~15210058
> *:angry:   dammit  im  falling  behind......
> *


U STILL LOOKING FOR A CANADIAN X FRAME?? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 28 2009, 03:27 PM~15210058
> *:angry:   dammit  im  falling  behind......
> *


I'm still playing catch up to u homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

Yep gotta get the body off the 3 and c what we can sell


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15212555
> *Yep gotta get the body off the 3 and c what we can sell
> *


we can start on that tomoro if the weather holds off :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 28 2009, 03:51 PM~15210295
> *U STILL LOOKING FOR A CANADIAN X FRAME?? :dunno:
> *


HELL YEA ....... BUT KINDA TIED UP THATS WHY I NEVER HIT YOU BACK UP............ BABY ON THA WAY PLENTY OF BILLS AND BUYING NEW HOME AND APPL. MAN...... I BETTER STOP.LOL............


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 26 2009, 06:38 PM~15194688
> *got my lights, brakes, horns done now I found I got a busted tranny, thanks to the homies tho I got a TH350 comming
> *


One piece at a time gets it done!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 29 2009, 11:13 AM~15218434
> *One piece at a time gets it done!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

ttt


----------



## kustom_caddi88




----------



## Mr Gee

What's new RR?? Been trying to get this wagon runnin and tryin to stay afloat I ain't got time for the deuce right now! :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 2 2009, 04:16 AM~15246867
> *What's new RR??  Been trying to get this wagon runnin and tryin to stay afloat I ain't got time for the deuce right now!  :uh:
> *


been helpin my homie wit his 63 fame off til I get the bread for another tranny


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 2 2009, 07:12 AM~15247115
> *been helpin my homie wit his 63 fame off til I get the bread for another tranny
> *


man i just sold a good ass 350 turbo for 250!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 2 2009, 01:12 PM~15250204
> *man i just sold a good ass 350 turbo for 250!!!!
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 2 2009, 04:03 PM~15252257
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 

Damn, RR, you betta be hustlin!!


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

http://vimeo.com/6262192


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15260037
> *http://vimeo.com/6262192
> *


THAT BITCH IS FUCKING BAD ASS....i might have to do sumthing like that for my boy


----------



## Mr Gee

Progress??


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 4 2009, 12:11 AM~15262000
> *Progress??
> *


nah no real progress put my gas tank in yesterday(in the fucking rain) only to find out sumpthins wrong with the sending unit so Imma drop that again this week and put my other unit in with the electric fuel pump and see how that works, also gotta take the drive shaft out my other frame an send to BIG RICH on here so he can shorten it so I can run the 700r4 tranny....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 09:16 AM~15263586
> *nah no real progress put my gas tank in yesterday(in the fucking rain) only to find out sumpthins wrong with the sending unit so Imma drop that again this week and put my other unit in with the electric fuel pump and see how that works, also gotta take the drive shaft out my other frame an send to BIG RICH on here so he can shorten it so I can run the 700r4 tranny....
> *



That's one thing I love about Vegas..always sunny! But it looks like you gettin somewhere!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 4 2009, 11:59 AM~15264224
> *That's one thing I love about Vegas..always sunny!  But it looks like you gettin somewhere!
> *


thats what I love about vegas too besides the chicks :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 12:16 PM~15263586
> *nah no real progress put my gas tank in yesterday(in the fucking rain) only to find out sumpthins wrong with the sending unit so Imma drop that again this week and put my other unit in with the electric fuel pump and see how that works, also gotta take the drive shaft out my other frame an send to BIG RICH on here so he can shorten it so I can run the 700r4 tranny....
> *


You know i still got the turbo 350 we can always work somethin out


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 11:12 AM~15264289
> *thats what I love about vegas too besides the chicks :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah..plenty of them out here..Good thing is they get to go home and I get to stay


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 4 2009, 12:14 PM~15264297
> *You know i still got the turbo 350 we can always work somethin out
> *


holla atcha boi then Nukka :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 4 2009, 12:28 PM~15264374
> *Oh yeah..plenty of them out here..Good thing is they get to go home and I get to stay
> *


lucky dog :biggrin:, I need ta get me a chick that lives out there so I can have a crash pad


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 02:34 PM~15264413
> *holla atcha boi then Nukka  :biggrin:
> *


Stop by the shop tomorrow we can see what we can come up with :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15276897
> *Stop by the shop tomorrow we can see what we can come up with :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15276917
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:hi5:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15276917
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15278151
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :werd:


----------



## dunk420

uffin: :tongue: :420:
put n werk :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15266391
> *lucky dog :biggrin:, I need ta get me a chick that lives out there so I can have a crash pad
> *



That's what I'm talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15297979
> *
> *


New tranny goes in tomorrow, hopefully she"ll act right so it goes smoothly, it sucks working in the rain but I'm determined as hell to see this car move


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 7 2009, 09:55 PM~15298451
> *New tranny goes in tomorrow, hopefully she"ll act right so it goes smoothly, it sucks working in the rain but I'm determined as hell to see this car move
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 7 2009, 09:55 PM~15298451
> *New tranny goes in tomorrow, hopefully she"ll act right so it goes smoothly, it sucks working in the rain but I'm determined as hell to see this car move
> *


looks like we won't get a break for a few days. The worst of the rain is coming today and staying till sunday.... My brother and I had plans get his brakes working on the 64, but I doubt that's gonna happen. Not to mention I'm trying to get alot done before my wife delivers our baby. Contractions already started hno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 8 2009, 06:11 AM~15300790
> *looks like we won't get a break for a few days. The worst of the rain is coming today and staying till sunday.... My brother and I had plans get his brakes working on the 64, but I doubt that's gonna happen. Not to mention I'm trying to get alot done before my wife delivers our baby. Contractions already started hno:
> *


hope all goes well with the wife and her contractions, but the car will be there make sure mamma straight and you all good :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 08:35 AM~15301195
> *hope all goes well with the wife and her contractions, but the car will be there make sure mamma straight and you all good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 06:35 AM~15301195
> *hope all goes well with the wife and her contractions, but the car will be there make sure mamma straight and you all good :biggrin:
> *


Been through this 3 times, it's a great thing! :biggrin: 

RR dropping the tranny in the rain?? That's gotta suck!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 8 2009, 10:01 AM~15302299
> *Been through this 3 times, it's a great thing!  :biggrin:
> 
> RR dropping the tranny in the rain??  That's gotta suck!
> *


yea but I want it done asap so I can bring it home to detail the engine compartment and get the body ready for paint, before I have to stop for the christmas shopping season :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 02:04 PM~15304789
> *yea but I want it done asap so I can bring it home to detail the engine compartment and get the body ready for paint, before I have to stop for the christmas shopping season :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Paint?? 


U not a cry baby, U a big boy , a big boy


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15306516
> *:0  Paint??
> U not a cry baby, U a big boy , a big boy
> *


That lil dude is chill as hell :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1

:0


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 07:19 PM~15260037
> *http://vimeo.com/6262192
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Oct 8 2009, 09:06 PM~15308183
> *:0
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Juan hows that rag commin


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15304789
> *yea but I want it done asap so I can bring it home to detail the engine compartment and get the body ready for paint, before I have to stop for the christmas shopping season :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the 62 is part of the family now too! :biggrin: That Bully wants some gifts too for Christmas day.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 8 2009, 07:22 PM~15306516
> *:0  Paint??
> U not a cry baby, U a big boy , a big boy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MJuan#1

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 09:07 PM~15308192
> *Sup Juan hows that rag commin
> *


ok homie the 67 is go good :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

How the tranny work out


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 11 2009, 10:06 AM~15324342
> *How the tranny work out
> *


 :uh: 

in the rain??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Oct 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15324342-->
> 
> 
> 
> How the tranny work out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno yet.....had to fab a shifter link, buy a starter, replace carrier bearing, and make new lines then we gotta do the trans cooler in the morning and reset the distributor, its still on the lift hope you comming in in the morning so i can change the exhaust while its on there too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch betta run like a sewing machine all the work we put in, shit ate my lil profit from yesterday up like it was candy.... :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Oct 11 2009, 06:13 PM~15326666
> *:uh:
> 
> in the rain??
> *


its still rainin like a bitch, but my homie has a shop I'm doing all the work at now....if it werent for them I'd be on hold to whenever....so I'm glad for friends like that


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 11 2009, 10:05 PM~15327982
> *dunno yet.....had to fab a shifter link, buy a starter, replace carrier bearing, and make new lines then we gotta do the trans cooler in the morning and reset the distributor, its still on the lift hope you comming in in the morning so i can change the exhaust while its on there too  :biggrin:
> Bitch betta run like a sewing machine all the work we put in, shit ate my lil profit from yesterday up like it was candy.... :angry:
> its still rainin like a bitch, but my homie has a shop I'm doing all the work at now....if it werent for them I'd be on hold to whenever....so I'm glad for friends like that
> *


hopefully some more shit sells so we can put more work in


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx

Cant wait to c the 62 hit the street


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Oct 11 2009, 08:59 PM~15328586-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to c the 62 hit the street
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx for them pics....I cant either hopefully I'll be test drivin tommorow, since I bought all the mechanical stuff already, errrthamg up under it is new now, starter, tranny, lines, brakes, carrier bearing, sending unit (John fixed the old one) so all thats left is to fill tranny fluid, set distributor and take it round the block :biggrin:, then its time to work that body.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tkustomstx_@Oct 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15328529
> *hopefully some more shit sells so we can put more work in
> *


Hell yea, had a guy hit me bout glass


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 11 2009, 08:28 PM~15328794
> *thnx for them pics....I cant either hopefully I'll be test drivin tommorow, since I bought all the mechanical stuff already, errrthamg up under it is new now, starter, tranny, lines, brakes, carrier bearing, sending unit (John fixed the old one) so all thats left is to fill tranny fluid, set distributor and take it round the block  :biggrin:, then its time to work that body.....
> Hell yea, had a guy hit me bout glass
> *


sup doggie!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 11 2009, 09:53 PM~15328958
> *sup doggie!
> *


wuts up Gman, tomoro will be the day I roll this beeesh down the Hwy hopefully :biggrin: , how was the Show


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Mike what can of paint are you dunking the body in again?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2009, 11:00 AM~15331839
> *Mike what can of paint are you dunking the body in again?
> *


the roof is gonna be Black, the body is gonna be inka gold,all black guts with the gold Z's :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx

The first test drive


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2009, 09:21 PM~15335563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA! 

That deserves a song to go with this pic right here!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tkustomstx

Almost there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

Now all that blood sweat and skin was well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2009, 07:09 PM~15336034
> *Now all that blood sweat and skin was well worth it  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it was, you saw the smile...... :biggrin: 








Thanks again for all the help bro


----------



## tkustomstx

No prob homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 12 2009, 10:13 PM~15338291
> *No prob homie
> *


now we gotta get crackin on that frame wrap for the trey


----------



## 214RIDERZ

CAR LOOKS GOOD BRO GLAD TO SEE U GOT IT RUNNING IM STILL LOOKING FOR THAT DREAM DOG BUT TIS COMING FASTER THEN I THOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

where thethe videos at mike??? i dixnt send them to u for nuttin....kno what im sayn....lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 12 2009, 10:54 PM~15338734
> *where thethe videos at mike??? i dixnt send them to u for nuttin....kno what im sayn....lol
> *


thats private collection shit right thurr :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

looking good bro!!! let me no u need n e thing :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 13 2009, 07:27 AM~15340408
> *looking good bro!!! let me no u need n e thing :thumbsup:
> *


fa sho prob be ta see you this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 11 2009, 09:03 PM~15329035
> *wuts up Gman, tomoro will be the day I roll this beeesh down the Hwy hopefully :biggrin: , how was the Show
> *


Saw that smile bro..glad to see deuce is up n runnin.. :biggrin: 

Didn't get out to the show! Had my kiddos and went a little b-day party..then sold some parts tryin to stack some chips


----------



## SoTexCustomz

looks good


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Oct 13 2009, 01:52 PM~15344179-->
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that smile bro..glad to see deuce is up n runnin.. :biggrin:
> 
> Didn't get out to the show!  Had my kiddos and went a little b-day party..then sold some parts tryin to stack some chips
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats wuts up, my wifes trippin on the time I been spendin on the car, keep tell her ass I gotta strike while the iron is hot, if I stop I'll lose my lil momentum :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Oct 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15347312
> *looks good
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## tkustomstx

Thats y we tell them if they want quality time they can always help lol. Other wise stay out of the way of me time.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15347565
> *Thats y we tell them if they want quality time they can always help lol. Other wise stay out of the way of me time.
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 13 2009, 05:55 PM~15347565
> *Thats y we tell them if they want quality time they can always help lol. Other wise stay out of the way of me time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I will say I'm lucky, my girl likes the fact that I do the car stuff...I told her, I'm glad cause we live in Vegas and I could be doing worse things! :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15347779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I will say I'm lucky, my girl likes the fact that I do the car stuff...I told her, I'm glad cause we live in Vegas and I could be doing worse things!  :0
> *


i dont have that luxury although I still do worse shit from time to time, but lucky for me is I've had this car to keep me busy the past few months...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 13 2009, 06:15 PM~15347821
> *i dont have that luxury although I still do worse shit from time to time, but lucky for me is I've had this car to keep me busy the past few months...... :biggrin:
> *


Trust me, very hard with the amount of ass out here!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 13 2009, 07:28 PM~15348011
> *Trust me, very hard with the amount of ass out here!
> *


thats why I could only live there if I was single :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## tkustomstx

Whats up homie so whats next for the phantom aka da bully :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 14 2009, 06:15 PM~15358697
> *Whats up homie so whats next for the phantom aka da bully  :biggrin:
> *


well after the waterpump and duals.....its body work time after I clean out the guts wit all the lil bolts I got layin around in there


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15359272
> *well after the waterpump and duals.....its body work time after I clean out the guts wit all the lil bolts I got layin around in there
> *



yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15359294
> *yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaah!!!!!
> *


you know us colored texas rydas gotta put in work :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX5VCY28_Xo

:0 :0


----------



## sic713

***** said colored texans..
haha:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 14 2009, 06:42 PM~15359868
> *you know us colored texas rydas gotta put in work  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 16 2009, 02:26 PM~15380323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put some caps on that bish!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 16 2009, 11:28 PM~15384499
> *Put some caps on that bish!!
> *


fuck caps wheels too big 15"s gotta get sum 14"s but them tires on there are brand new......



However I do have some Z's waitin ta go on


----------



## badwayz30

I see you coming along... what's next paint?


----------



## mrchavez

when we ganna roll mike........


----------



## mrchavez

looky looky on 13s


----------



## mrchavez

dammit i wanna pull tha body and do tha damn thing


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Oct 17 2009, 07:36 AM~15385874
> *I see you coming along... what's next paint?
> *


nah, gotta get my mechanicals perfect my carb doesnt have the right air to fuel ratio I think ,it keeps cutting off when I drop it in drive, at Idle its good, may have to find me a quadrajet an get rid of that holley


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 17 2009, 10:23 AM~15386576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we  ganna  roll  mike........
> *


when I can keep this beesh running in drive..... :biggrin: 



But I did mount my duals today :biggrin: and fixed another freeze plug :angry:


----------



## tkustomstx

The official test drive down hwy 195 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

The official test drive down hwy 195 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MJuan#1

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 17 2009, 11:44 PM~15391079
> *The official test drive down hwy 195  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wup mike iook good homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Oct 18 2009, 02:34 PM~15393435
> *wup mike iook good homie
> *


Thanks homie, can't wait to get some color or at least the same primer on it :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15391079
> *The official test drive down hwy 195  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STEADY MOBBIN :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15396243
> *STEADY MOBBIN :biggrin:
> *


if you look closely.....Im ridin durrty :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15388302
> *nah, gotta get my mechanicals perfect my carb doesnt have the right air to fuel ratio I think ,it keeps cutting off when I drop it in drive, at Idle its good, may have to find me a quadrajet an get rid of that holley
> *


Quadrajets are good if you know how to fine tune them. If your funds are right, just pick up an edelbrock. I had a quadrajet on the 68 and I could never get it dialed in just right. Just my .02


Glad to see the 62 on the street. Pick up a set of plates though


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 07:57 PM~15396587
> *Quadrajets are good if you know how to fine tune them. If your funds are right, just pick up an edelbrock. I had a quadrajet on the 68 and I could never get it dialed in just right. Just my .02
> Glad to see the 62 on the street. Pick up a set of plates though
> *


Very good advice..better than a holley, but I have a Carter on my wagon and that thing don't seem to want to tune!

Gotta love them Deuces!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 18 2009, 12:42 AM~15391075
> *The official test drive down hwy 195  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well hot damn!!!!!! Congrats ! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 18 2009, 09:38 PM~15396255
> *if you look closely.....Im ridin durrty  :biggrin:
> *


LOLZ


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 19 2009, 06:58 AM~15399386
> *Well hot damn!!!!!! Congrats ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta tweek my carb that bitch loads up when up put it in gear.... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15395235
> *Thanks homie, can't wait to get some color or at least the same primer on it  :biggrin:
> *


This Deuce is calling for "Anniversary Gold" 1962 paint code 927 or even the paint code 920 "Autumn Gold" would look G'd up.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 09:56 AM~15412776
> *This Deuce is calling for "Anniversary Gold" 1962 paint code 927 or even the paint code 920 "Autumn Gold" would look G'd up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you gotta love those '62s!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 10:56 AM~15412776
> *This Deuce is calling for "Anniversary Gold" 1962 paint code 927 or even the paint code 920 "Autumn Gold" would look G'd up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would have to be anniversary for me....

these would look odd on the autumn


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 20 2009, 08:19 PM~15415846
> *it would have to be anniversary for me....
> 
> these would look odd on the autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay, Corona Cream and call it a day. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice color choices, so many to choose from! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 07:50 AM~15420857
> *Okay, Corona Cream and call it a day.  :biggrin:
> *


I second that !!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2009, 06:50 AM~15421226
> *I second that !!
> *


Mike..you goin OG colors??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 21 2009, 11:42 AM~15421603
> *Mike..you goin OG colors??
> *


He should! Traditional you just cannot go wrong, timeless.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 09:36 AM~15422548
> *He should! Traditional you just cannot go wrong, timeless.
> *


True dat :h5:


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 20 2009, 06:19 PM~15415846
> *it would have to be anniversary for me....
> 
> these would look odd on the autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 10:36 AM~15422548
> *He should! Traditional you just cannot go wrong, timeless.
> *


only thing that has me is I dont think that the Corona Cream will go with the black interior and roof, but Anniversary Gold damn sure will :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 07:50 AM~15420857
> *Okay, Corona Cream and call it a day.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMNIT ME AND THE BAYLIFE DUECE GONNA BE MAD.....CUZ THAT'S WHAT COLOR IM PAINTIN MINE......OOPS :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15427645
> *DAMNIT ME AND THE BAYLIFE DUECE GONNA BE MAD.....CUZ THAT'S WHAT COLOR IM PAINTIN MINE......OOPS :0
> *


that Baylife car is also too nice for me to even imitate


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 07:43 PM~15427721
> *that Baylife car is also too nice for me to even imitate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHEEEEEEET YOU GOT A GOOD START WITH THEM GOLD ZING ZINGS


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 21 2009, 08:48 PM~15427775
> *SHEEEEEEET YOU GOT A GOOD START WITH THEM GOLD ZING ZINGS
> *


shit that ***** needed to come offa them golds 3 months ago but now im like keep em


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 07:43 PM~15427721
> *that Baylife car is also too nice for me to even imitate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U can do it! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

u still coming by friday??


----------



## mrchavez

whut up mike


----------



## Mr Gee

What's the word?? :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 23 2009, 02:10 PM~15447234
> *What's the word??  :wave:
> *


anniversary gold


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15391075
> *The official test drive down hwy 195  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mased that beesh again ystrday :biggrin: only wit perfect carb this time


----------



## Mr Gee

You changed carbs or just tuned it?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 26 2009, 11:17 AM~15469155
> *You changed carbs or just tuned it?
> *


x2?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Oct 26 2009, 10:17 AM~15469155-->
> 
> 
> 
> You changed carbs or just tuned it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Oct 26 2009, 11:00 AM~15469494
> *x2?
> *


holleys have these cams on the throttle that you can adjust for performance by swaping them out whenevr carb was rebuilt, they put the cam in wrong, so I changed it and it runs fine now :biggrin:


----------



## oldspumps 87

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 06:43 PM~15427721
> *that Baylife car is also too nice for me to even imitate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice makes you not even want to drive it


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 26 2009, 04:56 PM~15473708
> *holleys have these cams on the throttle that you can adjust for performance by swaping them out whenevr carb was rebuilt, they put the cam in wrong, so I changed it and it runs fine now  :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear, makes you feel better I bet :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 26 2009, 08:30 PM~15476090
> *Good to hear, makes you feel better I bet  :thumbsup:
> *


yea it do....finally got to bring it home today,now the engine clean up starts. Realized on the drive that I gotta rebleed my brakes that bitch pulls to the left hard as hell....lol but she mobs, thought I was gonna get sideways for a min after I nailed it in a turn....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 23 2009, 08:24 PM~15449060
> *anniversary gold
> *


With Tuxedo Black painted inside the side moulding. :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:29 AM~15479194
> *With Tuxedo Black painted inside the side moulding.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## charles85




----------



## tkustomstx

Sorry pic is kinda small but had to show that we keep it gangsta. In da 2 ridin dirty


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 27 2009, 06:06 PM~15485338
> *Sorry pic is kinda small but had to show that we keep it gangsta. In da 2 ridin dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: lol glad that cop was a few seconds slo


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15485628
> *:biggrin: lol glad that cop was a few seconds slo
> *


You got a rear bumper for that deuce?? We can't do that shit here in Vegas, get pulled over in a second!! Backstreets maybe!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 AM~15490353
> *You got a rear bumper for that deuce??  We can't do that shit here in Vegas, get pulled over in a second!!  Backstreets maybe!
> *


yea I got the cali bumpers thinking of rechroming them thats why they aint on yet, we was taking it to my house so I could start lifting the body back up to spray the frame.... :biggrin:

a cpl of progress pics...i gotta get longer plug wires to hide them along the block


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking real good.... keep it up bro


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2009, 07:54 AM~15490541
> *yea I got the cali bumpers thinking of rechroming them thats why they aint on yet, we was taking it to my house so I could start lifting the body back up to spray the frame.... :biggrin:
> 
> a cpl of progress pics...i gotta get longer plug wires to hide them along the block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Much props homie!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 AM~15490724
> *Looking real good.... keep it up bro
> *


X62..You gonna take frame down with a wire wheel? Engine's lookin clean too..pics of the interior??  Looks like a solid car!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 28 2009, 07:20 AM~15490724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good.... keep it up bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thnx Luis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 28 2009, 07:49 AM~15490955
> *Much props homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Preciate that P Nutt
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Oct 28 2009, 10:10 AM~15492107
> *X62..You gonna take frame down with a wire wheel?  Engine's lookin clean too..pics of the interior??    Looks like a solid car!
> *


Door panels not done yet, frames goin down with a wheel


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 27 2009, 08:28 PM~15485628
> *:biggrin: lol glad that cop was a few seconds slo
> *


Hell ya homie


----------



## sic713

get er done


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOOKING GOOD DOG TIME MAN TIME IN DETAIL :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

U SHOULD DO A REAL HARD FLAKED GOLD ROOF MAN :biggrin:


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

Welcome 2 the deuce fam :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

gold moter :0 looking good bro!!! keep it going!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Oct 28 2009, 10:06 PM~15499770-->
> 
> 
> 
> U SHOULD DO A REAL HARD FLAKED GOLD ROOF MAN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the roof is gonna be Black wit gold patterns you know how I love them patterns homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 11:42 PM~15500710
> *Welcome 2 the deuce fam   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been a long time coming Dee, thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Oct 29 2009, 04:41 AM~15501424
> *gold moter :0  looking good bro!!! keep it going!!!
> *


the heart and the feet gotta be gold :biggrin: Thanks Chris


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Oct 28 2009, 10:32 PM~15500005
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie almost forgot ya there :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I read your carb post in the maintenance threads. Glad you figured it out brother...


----------



## dunk420

hit me up wit ur needs bra!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I called and NO answer! :angry: :biggrin: Call me back brother.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

U ALREADY KNOW I LVOE FLAKE AND PATTERNS


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 10:03 AM~15503516
> *I called and NO answer! :angry: :biggrin: Call me back brother.
> *


still nuttin brotha.....and I changed it out wit a OG one :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 29 2009, 11:00 PM~15509289
> *still nuttin brotha.....and I changed it out wit a OG one :dunno:
> *


Check the nut behind the wheel.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## impalaluv




----------



## 801Rider

Bump for a duece


----------



## dunk420

progress pix fooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

its just chillin in the driveway waintin on some hi build so I can start finding my low spots an shit


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 2 2009, 01:01 PM~15537720
> *its just chillin in the driveway waintin on some hi build so I can start fining mu low spots an shit
> *


just got mine online!!! house of color 2k high build kit!!!


118.46 shipped for 1 gallon that makes 1.35 gallons of primer :biggrin: 

want the link????


$1.00 please :biggrin: 







j/k!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 2 2009, 03:51 PM~15539366
> *just got mine online!!! house of color 2k high build kit!!!
> 118.46 shipped for 1 gallon that makes 1.35 gallons of primer :biggrin:
> 
> want the link????
> $1.00 please :biggrin:
> j/k!!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 2 2009, 01:01 PM~15537720
> *its just chillin in the driveway waintin on some hi build so I can start finding my low spots an shit
> *


MAN I GOT A SET OF WRAPED AND MOLDED TRAILING ARMS WITH NEW POWER BALLS WELDED IN!!! 



GOT UR NAME ON EM!!!! 

$225 JUST FOR U!!!!

BIG TONY SAID 300 JUST TO DO MINE WITH A CORE :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 3 2009, 11:34 AM~15549103
> *MAN I GOT A SET OF WRAPED AND MOLDED TRAILING ARMS WITH NEW POWER BALLS WELDED IN!!!
> GOT UR NAME ON EM!!!!
> 
> $225 JUST FOR U!!!!
> 
> BIG TONY SAID 300 JUST TO DO MINE WITH A CORE :0
> *


have to pull sum bread together


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 12:47 AM~15557081
> *have to pull sum bread together
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 12:47 AM~15557081
> *have to pull sum bread together
> *


Give the kids in your neighborhood a ride around the block for $5 in the 62' :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2009, 08:18 AM~15558972
> *Give the kids in your neighborhood a ride around the block for $5 in the 62'  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

He does kinda look like a Carni! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15560734
> *He does kinda look like a Carni! :biggrin:
> *


thats my night job side show freak :biggrin:

the incredibly dark white guy...lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2009, 09:18 AM~15558972
> *Give the kids in your neighborhood a ride around the block for $5 in the 62'  :biggrin:
> *


shiiiitttt my kidz can't even get in....lol.....and it looks like shit now, wait til its finished they wont be able to walk in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

stay safe mike


----------



## Mr Gee

Lunchtime saw the Deuce!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15573218
> *stay safe mike
> *


preciate it bro....now I gotta take all my shit out the truck :angry: they gon be trippin searchin errbody shit in the morning, I had to get searched to get off the base, got a homie that was in the building where that shit went down....


----------



## LENETOWNTX

COMING ALONG NICE HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 5 2009, 08:19 PM~15576875
> *Lunchtime saw the Deuce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Nov 5 2009, 08:21 PM~15576919
> *COMING ALONG NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks homie uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15576906
> *preciate it bro....now I gotta take all my shit out the truck :angry:  they gon be trippin searchin errbody shit in the morning, I had to get searched to get off the base, got a homie that was in the building where that shit went down....
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT IS NUTS......


----------



## Mr Gee

Mike you in the ARMY??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15577126
> *Mike you in the ARMY??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 5 2009, 07:49 PM~15577306
> *:yes:
> *


Crazy what happened over there!! :uh:


----------



## sic713

i didnt know u was in the army..
be safe my nig


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15578132
> *i didnt know u was in the army..
> be safe my nig
> *


fo sho!! :guns:


----------



## dunk420

wares the pix of the car :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 11:06 PM~15578132
> *i didnt know u was in the army..
> be safe my nig
> *



x62


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15565276
> *thats my night job side show freak :biggrin:
> 
> the incredibly dark white guy...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Dammit Son!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 10:10 PM~15565293
> *shiiiitttt my kidz can't even get in....lol.....and it looks like shit now, wait til its finished they wont be able to walk in the garage :biggrin:
> *


X817 :yes:


----------



## dunk420

WAT UP BRO!! U COMING TO THE FUNK N E TIME SOON???
COME GRAB SUM OF THIS JUNK I GOT LAYN ROUND SO I CAN DUMP IT N 2 THA VERT!! :biggrin: PROGRESS PIX??


----------



## dunk420

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

This was at the swap meet for $8500 !!!!... called today and the old man said he already sold it


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15610026
> *This was at the swap meet for $8500 !!!!... called today and the old man said he already sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that was nice


----------



## regal ryda

lil progress work


----------



## regal ryda

cleaned up the engine a bit


----------



## sic713

yep yep...
what color are u painting it?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 09:20 PM~15614971
> *yep yep...
> what color are u painting it?
> *


anniversary gold, black roof with tuxedo black in the inserts with some of your patterns on the roof, and a few stripes down the sides :biggrin:



paint color choice was picked by my brotha sixoneforlife


----------



## dunk420

sounds like theres nutn left but to dew it :biggrin: good werk geting her in a lil primer


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 9 2009, 10:20 PM~15615794
> *anniversary gold, black roof with tuxedo black in the inserts with some of your patterns on the roof, and a few stripes down the sides :biggrin:
> paint color choice was picked by my brotha sixoneforlife
> *


gotcha.. wtf does anniversary gold look like


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 09:34 AM~15618312
> *gotcha.. wtf does anniversary gold look like
> *



like Gold...


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2009, 07:45 AM~15618378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like this but with a black top and gold Z's :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Nov 10 2009, 07:44 AM~15618371-->
> 
> 
> 
> like Gold...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit sherlocl
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Nov 10 2009, 09:31 AM~15619304
> *like this but with a black top and gold Z's :biggrin:
> *


cool.. i can dig it..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 12:23 PM~15621324
> *cool.. i can dig it..
> *


betta question is can you do it.....holla atcha boi :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

OOOPs! :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15565276
> *thats my night job side show freak :biggrin:
> 
> the incredibly dark white guy...lol
> *













:uh: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 10 2009, 01:35 PM~15622141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


looks like the club pic :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Nov 10 2009, 12:28 PM~15621394-->
> 
> 
> 
> betta question is can you do it.....holla atcha boi :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now u know u aint gotta ask that question..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Nov 10 2009, 01:35 PM~15622141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


looks like someone spilled some oil on a white carpet


----------



## Austin Ace

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

its all good.. my club pic looks the same way


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 9 2009, 11:20 PM~15615794
> *anniversary gold, black roof with tuxedo black in the inserts with some of your patterns on the roof, and a few stripes down the sides :biggrin:
> paint color choice was picked by my brotha sixoneforlife
> *


 :0


----------



## tkustomstx

The phantom lookin good homie!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 14 2009, 07:26 PM~15666993
> *The phantom lookin good homie!
> *


thanx bro we gotta get on that trunk metal work asap tho, Matt startin ta try and make a run on me


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15673376
> *thanx bro we gotta get on that trunk metal work asap tho, Matt startin ta try and make a run on me
> *


lol gotta man i see u got the project runing so i had to make a move quick..but u 1 up i wanna yank my motor out n do a lil sum sum but thats gonna be another wait n save process...but yo im digin the avatar u got


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15673797
> *lol gotta man i see u got the project runing so i had to make a move quick..but u 1 up i wanna yank my motor out n do a lil sum sum but thats gonna be another wait n save process...but yo im digin the avatar u got
> *


thanks bro, imma get my ass back on track after i get this case off me


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 15 2009, 08:55 PM~15674126
> *thanks bro, imma get my ass back on track after i get this case off me
> *


??????? :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

:yes:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 15 2009, 09:55 PM~15674126
> *thanks bro, imma get my ass back on track after i get this case off me
> *


well all i can say is heres a video to express my thought on the american judical system...cuz i kno where u comin from

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYHfRQ6Nn1c


----------



## kustom_caddi88

***** whats the deal im surprised u havent posted shit up on here bro


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Nov 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15720593
> ****** whats the deal im surprised u havent posted shit up on here bro
> *


nuttin ta put up till I get painted :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

shyt then whats the hold up then homie...lol naw i kno ya hold up n other shit bro...


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## regal ryda




----------



## mrchavez

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Where ya at Mike? :wave:


----------



## sic713

somewhere stackin chips


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15826966-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya at Mike? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paitently waitin, ain't got that 61 dough yet....I'm ballin on a budget....lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 30 2009, 08:36 PM~15827443
> *somewhere stackin chips
> *


Yeah that I am gotta pay my paint bill :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 1 2009, 01:50 PM~15834648
> *Paitently waitin, ain't got that 61 dough yet....I'm ballin on a budget....lol
> Yeah that I am gotta pay my paint bill :biggrin:
> *


u sho right..


----------



## regal ryda

*FOR SALE*










$3500.00 no set up partial reinforcements


----------



## Mr Gee

:dunno: :around: :banghead: :nicoderm: :420: 

What up Mike??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15999937
> *:dunno:  :around:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:  :420:
> 
> What up Mike??
> *


had some issues pop up, otha than that waitin on paint and polish :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 16 2009, 08:23 PM~16004404
> *had some issues pop up, otha than that waitin on paint and polish :biggrin:
> *


Damn..doin it big..can't wait to see this Deuce! :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 09:53 PM~16004788
> *Damn..doin it big..can't wait to see this Deuce!  :cheesy:
> *


It may be a few months of yet till I lay color on gotta take care of that issue we was talkin bout


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 16 2009, 09:02 PM~16004882
> *It may be a few months of yet till I lay color on gotta take care of that issue we was talkin bout
> *


Of course my brotha..first things first..most important!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 11:09 PM~16004968
> *Of course my brotha..first things first..most important!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 08:01 AM~16066012
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 05:01 AM~16066012
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's sellin those on fleebay??


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 23 2009, 12:37 AM~16065145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SWEET!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 23 2009, 10:56 AM~16068393
> *:0 SWEET!
> *


Yep, that's the bus' that run in Las Vegas!!


----------



## regal ryda

between PNut and Gee yall keepin me up with the fresh avitars :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2009, 01:43 PM~16069997
> *between PNut and Gee yall keepin me up with the fresh avitars  :biggrin:
> *


That's right RR...Since I ain't doin shit in the garage cause it's cold as hell...I gotta keep ya up to date on the other shit..haha :burn:


----------



## Mr Gee

Merry Christmas to you and your family!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Merry Christmas Mike from my family to yours.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:25 AM~16077810
> *Merry Christmas Mike from my family to yours.
> *



Bump


----------



## regal ryda

preciate it fellas, I hope the season brings you all good wealth as well


----------



## Mr Gee

What up Mike..How's the Deuce comin?? More pics :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Dec 31 2009, 05:05 PM~16147960-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mike..How's the Deuce comin??  More pics  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shes still in limbo.... but on another note I go to court this week so I should be back on her soon :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Dec 31 2009, 05:26 PM~16148150
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

mike where u been lately.... txt you a few times... ok ok i get it .... you havent been to tha 254 topic...... any ways hope you have a great new years ... we will be seeing you soon homie..... dont be a stranger...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 06:41 PM~16148825
> *mike  where  u  been  lately....  txt  you  a  few  times...  ok  ok  i  get  it  .... you  havent  been  to  tha  254    topic......  any  ways  hope  you  have  a  great  new years ... we  will  be  seeing  you  soon  homie.....  dont  be  a  stranger...
> *


definately homie Imma be backout and about in a quick min just tryin ta get sum shit in order


----------



## wired61

:wave: just droppin in for progress pics :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 31 2009, 06:47 PM~16148878
> *:wave: just droppin in for progress pics :wave:
> *


we in the same boat :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 06:46 PM~16148867
> *definately homie Imma be backout and about in a quick min just tryin ta get sum shit in order
> *


dats kool .... do what you gotta so... just sold all my rides but tha duece... have a new born in bout 2 wks.... then ima get tha ball rollin on tha duece....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 07:48 PM~16148881
> *we in the same boat  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 06:48 PM~16148883
> *dats  kool  ....  do  what  you  gotta  so...  just  sold  all  my  rides  but  tha  duece...  have  a  new  born  in bout  2 wks....  then  ima  get  tha  ball  rollin  on  tha  duece....
> *


damn bro you sold the cutty too, hell find sumbody to buy mine too then



CONGRATS ON THE NEW LANDO :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 07:03 PM~16149035
> *damn bro you sold the cutty too, hell find sumbody to buy mine too then
> CONGRATS ON THE NEW LANDO  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit ...but tha cut and duece.... maybe after thA NEW YEARS... THANKS KINDA NERVOUS BUT EXCITED.... THEN ITS ON...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

:rant: 

haha..what up my brotha?? Hope you had a happy new year!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 1 2010, 07:11 PM~16156373
> *:rant:
> 
> haha..what up my brotha??  Hope you had a happy new year!
> *


it ws cool I brought it in sleep on the sofa....lol


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16156802
> *it ws cool I brought it in sleep on the sofa....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Haha..just had dinner with the lady, I might have to do that tonight..well, not me but she might choose to do that..My ass sleeps in the bed


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 31 2009, 07:48 PM~16148883-->
> 
> 
> 
> dats  kool  ....  do  what  you  gotta  so...  just  sold  all  my  rides  but  tha  duece...  have  a  new  born  in bout  2 wks....  then  ima  get  tha  ball  rollin  on  tha  duece....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jan 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16156802
> *it ws cool I brought it in sleep on the sofa....lol
> *


Part Animal! :0


----------



## dunk420

WATS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

ReCap Photos......Next stop paint and body :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2010, 04:24 PM~16269432
> *hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

im ready to spray some goldddddd.....

hey mike.. am i painting the dash???if so.. please disassemble the gauges and chrome.. i have to no clue how too....


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 12 2010, 04:23 PM~16268340
> *ReCap Photos......Next stop paint and body :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RECAPS ROCK!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 14 2010, 03:12 PM~16291598
> *RECAPS ROCK!
> *


x62


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2010, 06:08 PM~16269983
> *im ready to spray some goldddddd.....
> 
> hey mike.. am i painting the dash???if so.. please disassemble the gauges and chrome.. i have to no clue how too....
> *


 I can make that happen for ya bro


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 18 2010, 11:27 PM~16334662
> *I can make that happen for ya bro
> *


 :0 Do yo thang!


----------



## sic713

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 12 2010, 05:23 PM~16268340
> *ReCap Photos......Next stop paint and body :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

What's up Mike?? Where you at??


----------



## mr sal62

62 T T T


----------



## SoTexCustomz

uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jan 23 2010, 07:03 PM~16388689-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Mike??  Where you at??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doin metal work in the trunk replacing that weather strip chennel that ruts out, I'll grab pics tomoro......its gettin close to body and paint time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> then the hard part starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mr [email protected] 23 2010, 09:37 PM~16390050
> *62  T T T
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Jan 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16390857
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 24 2010, 10:39 PM~16399718
> *doin metal work in the trunk replacing that weather strip chennel that ruts out, I'll grab pics tomoro......its gettin close to body and paint time  :biggrin:
> then the hard part starts
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *


DO IT!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 24 2010, 08:39 PM~16399718
> *doin metal work in the trunk replacing that weather strip chennel that ruts out, I'll grab pics tomoro......its gettin close to body and paint time  :biggrin:
> then the hard part starts
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *


You doin the metal work yourself??


----------



## regal ryda

Nah Me an my homie Tomm, are doing it I'm the trim and fitment guy and Tomm's got the welding skills :biggrin: 









































































































THE BULLY ALMOST THERE


----------



## Mr Gee

:werd: 

Nice, the deuce is coming along!


----------



## regal ryda

Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....


































































we havent cleared anything yet though :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

HOLY SHIT...... :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 06:23 PM~16420791
> *HOLY SHIT...... :wow:
> *


it wasnt that bad, although I did see a few flaws when I looked at the photos


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD MAN LAY DOWN MORE


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 26 2010, 06:50 PM~16420328
> *Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we havent cleared anything yet though  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Doin it!


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## regal ryda

back to work on it tomoro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420328
> *Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we havent cleared anything yet though  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 8 2010, 01:52 AM~16546468
> *back to work on it tomoro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

might be ready for you this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2010, 05:38 PM~16552761
> *might be ready for you this weekend
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 26 2010, 07:50 PM~16420328
> *Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we havent cleared anything yet though  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2010, 07:38 PM~16552761
> *might be ready for you this weekend
> *


now thats what im talkin bout
southside :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2010, 06:38 PM~16552761
> *might be ready for you this weekend
> *


you may have a lil extra work then :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16554691
> *you may have a lil extra work then  :biggrin:
> *


we can wait.. i got a homie in college station thats been waiting also.. i might knock his ride out 1st
then come back to you..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2010, 09:34 PM~16554755
> *we can wait.. i got a homie in college station thats been waiting also.. i might knock his ride out 1st
> then come back to you..
> *


that may be cool call me if you get a chance


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking good.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 06:01 PM~16612282
> *Looking good.
> *


  :wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 15 2010, 03:47 PM~16619592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :banghead: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 15 2010, 01:47 PM~16619592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This mofo is badass!! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 15 2010, 04:00 PM~16620130
> *This mofo is badass!! :wow:
> *


yup......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## regal ryda

Been on vacation...back to werk on it this week


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 3 2010, 09:10 PM~16790662
> *Been on vacation...back to werk on it this week
> *


bout damn time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 4 2010, 12:37 AM~16791765
> *bout damn time  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16794749
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

BUMP


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 6 2010, 11:25 AM~16813338
> *BUMP
> *


Thanks......went to see the OG homie BThompson today and he hooked me up wit some goodies including the highly elusive 62 HT windshield post pics lata......wen I get home on da hwy now


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 6 2010, 10:58 PM~16816982
> *Thanks......went to see the OG homie BThompson today and he hooked me up wit some goodies including the highly elusive 62 HT windshield post pics lata......wen I get home on da hwy now
> *


What it do MIKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 6 2010, 10:58 PM~16816982
> *Thanks......went to see the OG homie BThompson today and he hooked me up wit some goodies including the highly elusive 62 HT windshield post pics lata......wen I get home on da hwy now
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 6 2010, 11:34 PM~16817975
> *:0
> *


Double :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lookin good!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJuan#1

:wow:


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420328
> *Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we havent cleared anything yet though  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 6 2010, 09:58 PM~16816982
> *Thanks......went to see the OG homie BThompson today and he hooked me up wit some goodies including the highly elusive 62 HT windshield post pics lata......wen I get home on da hwy now
> *




























The new daily: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 26 2010, 06:50 PM~16420328
> *Didn't do too much to my car today, I laid some patterns with my homie Tomm on the homie Rich's 64 what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we havent cleared anything yet though  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti

duece looking good.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2010, 11:17 PM~16825105
> *duece looking good.
> *


Preciate it Juan


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16825142-->
> 
> 
> 
> Preciate it Juan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 11:09 PM~16825048
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you know I dabble in otha chit too :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16825142
> *Preciate it Juan
> *


I cant wait to get into the deuce game too. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:18 AM~16825446
> *I cant wait to get into the deuce game too. :biggrin:
> *


I ain't finished this one yet and the rag boys got me wantin ta find a rag project next...but it will be in a lot cleaner shape than this one was.....lol


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2010, 06:13 AM~16826368
> *I ain't finished this one yet and the rag boys got me wantin ta find a rag project next...but it will be in a lot cleaner shape than this one was.....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16824885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new daily: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big pimpin spendin cheese!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2010, 10:39 AM~16849168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn lookin like a car in shyt!


----------



## juangotti

:wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2010, 08:39 AM~16849168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

lookin good..


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2010, 10:39 AM~16849168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN YOU CALL THAT A 62 :uh: :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16874101
> *MAN YOU CALL THAT A 62 :uh:  :uh:
> *


Shut up you....get that regal tight and come on down and see the cutty, you still got a date wit Blu(no ****)


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 PM~16875572
> *Shut up you....get that regal tight and come on down and see the cutty, you still got a date wit Blu(no ****)
> *


 :biggrin: you bet i haven't for got about old blue :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 12 2010, 04:59 PM~16874101
> *MAN YOU CALL THAT A 62 :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2010, 08:13 AM~16826368
> *I ain't finished this one yet and the rag boys got me wantin ta find a rag project next...but it will be in a lot cleaner shape than this one was.....lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2010, 06:13 AM~16826368
> *I ain't finished this one yet and the rag boys got me wantin ta find a rag project next...but it will be in a lot cleaner shape than this one was.....lol
> *


The rag boys had me wanting a rag project too. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

did you get the link I PM'd you regarding your carb question ?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:31 AM~16895559
> *The rag boys had me wanting a rag project too. :biggrin:
> *


i too want one


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:31 AM~16895559
> *The rag boys had me wanting a rag project too. :biggrin:
> *


You hit a lick on that one you got....imma have to find one that clean as a base....no more basketcases for me this car taught me a lot, what to look for and what not


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16895687
> *did you get the link I PM'd you regarding your carb question ?
> *


sure did thanks Sin


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 15 2010, 05:21 PM~16899501
> *You hit a lick on that one you got....imma have to find one that clean as a base....no more basketcases for me this car taught me a lot, what to look for and what not
> *


Better start savin some change :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## dunk420

Dew like I did!!! Build this beautch up clean roll it for a min then b 4. U no it sell it and use the loot to fund the vert project!!! 

it's a nice club to b n :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 07:34 AM~16905235
> *Dew like I did!!! Build this beautch up clean roll it for a min then b 4. U no it sell it and use the loot to fund the vert project!!!
> 
> it's a nice club to b n :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice car dunk! :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 08:34 AM~16905235
> *Dew like I did!!! Build this beautch up clean roll it for a min then b 4. U no it sell it and use the loot to fund the vert project!!!
> 
> it's a nice club to b n :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think I'll ever get rid of this one I got too much in it to take that kinda loss, blood, money, time.....a person would have to say the right number or betta to get me outta this car :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

If u build it. 



$$$$$They will come$$$$$



I said the same thing bout all my rides!!

And u beta belive my vert will b for sale within one year of being done!!


I will use the loot to scoop a good solid 61 vert project!!!

Then I might keep her!!

I just enjoy building these fukers and I learn a lol moe wit every one!!

U still want find on the rear end under my vert wen I go to ford9??


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 02:14 PM~16908493
> *If u build it.
> $$$$$They will come$$$$$
> I said the same thing bout all my rides!!
> 
> And u beta belive my vert will b for sale within one year of being done!!
> I will use the loot to scoop a good solid 61 vert project!!!
> 
> Then I might keep her!!
> 
> I just enjoy building these fukers and I learn a lol moe wit every one!!
> 
> U still want find on the rear end under my vert wen I go to ford9??
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 05:14 PM~16908493
> *If u build it.
> $$$$$They will come$$$$$
> I said the same thing bout all my rides!!
> 
> And u beta belive my vert will b for sale within one year of being done!!
> I will use the loot to scoop a good solid 61 vert project!!!
> 
> Then I might keep her!!
> 
> I just enjoy building these fukers and I learn a lol moe wit every one!!
> 
> U still want find on the rear end under my vert wen I go to ford9??
> *


lol you a fool chris


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 16 2010, 04:14 PM~16908493
> *If u build it.
> $$$$$They will come$$$$$
> I said the same thing bout all my rides!!
> 
> And u beta belive my vert will b for sale within one year of being done!!
> I will use the loot to scoop a good solid 61 vert project!!!
> 
> Then I might keep her!!
> 
> I just enjoy building these fukers and I learn a lol moe wit every one!!
> 
> U still want find on the rear end under my vert wen I go to ford9??
> *


my bad I ment 59 vert project!!!

I want that bad ass split in the trunck and the teardrop taillights!!!

Ballen$$$0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 17 2010, 10:00 AM~16916133
> *my bad I ment 59 vert project!!!
> 
> I want that bad ass split in the trunck and the teardrop taillights!!!
> 
> Ballen$$$0
> *



yea let me kno that rearend


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 17 2010, 10:45 AM~16916589
> *yea let me kno that rearend
> *


 :uh: :uh: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: mike you didnt say nohomo... :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16934329
> *:uh:  :uh:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  mike  you  didnt  say  nohomo... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2010, 11:47 PM~16934329
> *:uh:  :uh:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  mike  you  didnt  say  nohomo... :uh:
> *


My bad...forgot thought that only applied to off topic


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 19 2010, 05:18 AM~16935188
> *My bad...forgot thought that only applied to off topic
> *


Sup Mike??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 19 2010, 03:12 PM~16939180
> *Sup Mike??
> *


Sup wit it G how's ur build goin


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, regal ryda

:wow: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 19 2010, 05:00 PM~16940319
> *Sup wit it G how's ur build goin
> *


It's not bro.....thinking about a vert right now and can't keep too many rides here at the rental


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 06:02 PM~16940334
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, regal ryda
> 
> :wow:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Sneeky fucker :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

found a bondo suprise

























































painted the firewall too


----------



## regal ryda

pics of my trip to the HOT 97.9 show that was cancelled


----------



## mrchavez

you know not to long ago they invented a thing called a dust mask :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16967287
> *pics of my trip to the HOT 97.9 show that was cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    why you didnt let me drive that bad boy.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16967767
> *you know  not  to  long  ago they  invented  a  thing  called  a  dust mask :biggrin:
> *


fuck a dust mask I gots the hood mask :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 07:04 PM~16967287
> *pics of my trip to the HOT 97.9 show that was cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF..you live in Texas..is that fkn snow on the trailer?? :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 22 2010, 11:32 PM~16970339
> *WTF..you live in Texas..is that fkn snow on the trailer??  :wow:
> *


yep...I gotta get to a warmer climate.... snowed like a bitch in Dallas....thats why they cancelled


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 23 2010, 05:25 AM~16971403
> *yep...I gotta get to a warmer climate.... snowed like a bitch in Dallas....thats why they cancelled
> *


Don't worry, it'll get warm there in Texas..lol

Just move to Vegas where it's dry as hell, only 3 hot months.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16967135
> *found a bondo suprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted the firewall too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic brings a new meaning to ROLLIN' SIXTIES crip. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 09:04 PM~16967287
> *pics of my trip to the HOT 97.9 show that was cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
Just can't wait


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 11:49 PM~16968114
> *fuck a dust mask I gots the hood mask :biggrin:
> *


you can do bodywork on a car and rob a store in that mothafucker...won't look as cool in a damn dust mask. :biggrin: J/P car's coming out nice homie.


----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 23 2010, 06:18 PM~16978238
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Just can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get me before I take it apart


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 07:43 PM~16990643
> *get me before I take it apart
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 05:42 PM~16990625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16990625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


SHOW OFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 25 2010, 04:32 PM~17001259
> *SHOW OFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 25 2010, 03:20 PM~17000000
> *:0
> *


Shame it'll b another year b4 they go on :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 25 2010, 07:05 PM~17002894
> *Shame it'll b another year b4 they go on :biggrin:
> *


What???!!! Why????


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17003052
> *What???!!!  Why????
> *


they cant go on b4 paint and thats looking like another year off unless somebody buys my cutty 1st


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 26 2010, 07:06 AM~17006597
> *they cant go on b4 paint and thats looking like another year off unless somebody buys my cutty 1st
> *


I hear ya..don't get lowballed on that cutty..I hate low baller muufuccaaas!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 26 2010, 09:06 AM~17006597
> *they cant go on b4 paint and thats looking like another year off unless somebody buys my cutty 1st
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16990625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


big boy pants on


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16990625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex

WHATS UP MIKE THAT 62 COMIN ALONG GOOD ....IM THINKIN OF GIVIN TRE A LIL MAKEOVER BEFORE SHE HIT THE STREETZ AGAIN....OH YEA ILL BE BACK IN KILLEEN SOMETIME IN APRIL SO LETS BUST A CRUISE OR SOMETHIN...AND IF U LET THEM Z'S GO LET ME KNOW THEYLL GO HARD ON THAT YELLOW..LOL...


----------



## resname93

WHATS GOOD MIKE? HOWS THE RDE COMING?


----------



## mrchavez

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 27 2010, 08:14 AM~17015726
> *WHATS UP MIKE THAT 62 COMIN ALONG GOOD ....IM THINKIN OF GIVIN TRE A LIL MAKEOVER BEFORE SHE HIT THE STREETZ AGAIN....OH YEA ILL BE BACK IN KILLEEN SOMETIME IN APRIL SO LETS BUST A CRUISE OR SOMETHIN...AND IF U LET THEM Z'S GO LET ME KNOW THEYLL GO HARD ON THAT YELLOW..LOL...
> *


Sup Bro hows it going over there stay safe (no ****)....we got some streets to murk wen ya get bak :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 27 2010, 04:50 PM~17018558
> *WHATS GOOD MIKE? HOWS THE RDE COMING?
> *


Whats been up bro...the ride was comming good had to stop tho....broke my clavical in a bike crash friday night....so it'll be like 6-8weeks before "I" can turn another wrench on it.....upside to that is I got a good crew of homies that volunteered to help getting him ready for paint :biggrin: .....when do you get home bro


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17023974
> *Whats been up bro...the ride was comming good had to stop tho....broke my clavical in a bike crash friday night....so it'll be like 6-8weeks before "I" can turn another wrench on it.....upside to that is I got a good crew of homies that volunteered to help getting him ready for paint :biggrin: .....when do you get home bro
> *


daaamn,,sorry to hear that...that shit sucks


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 28 2010, 12:30 PM~17024186
> *daaamn,,sorry to hear that...that shit sucks
> *


Thx mo....I'm gonna work on it anyway...lol
:biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17023974
> *Whats been up bro...the ride was comming good had to stop tho....broke my clavical in a bike crash friday night....so it'll be like 6-8weeks before "I" can turn another wrench on it.....upside to that is I got a good crew of homies that volunteered to help getting him ready for paint :biggrin: .....when do you get home bro
> *


damn bRO, sorry to hear bout the crash. i have been home for a few months now. the regal went in for a face lift.  :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 28 2010, 06:09 PM~17026555
> *damn bRO, sorry to hear bout the crash. i have been home for a few months now. the regal went in for a face lift.   :nicoderm:
> *


ohhhh thats why you been MIA :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2010, 07:56 PM~16967135
> *found a bondo suprise
> *




















































Just a few BS pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

speedy recovery to you Mike, its a setback but you'll be eager as ever to work on the deuce once healed up.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 28 2010, 07:55 PM~17027605
> *speedy recovery to you Mike, its a setback but you'll be eager as ever to work on the deuce once healed up.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

sorry about your accident homie, take care of yourself and don't rush shit, and wear the sling or it will never heal up right.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 28 2010, 08:22 PM~17027891
> *sorry about your accident homie, take care of yourself and don't rush shit, and wear the sling or it will never heal up right.
> *


dont know how you knew but this damn sling is irritating as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

What up bro just got back from k mart man tim was three wheelin his vic and popped his tire and his shit was slidin for my shit!!!!! It finally stopped it was about 5ft from my car when it stopped close call hows da arm any better


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17027912
> *dont know how you knew but this damn sling is irritating as fuck :biggrin:
> *


my sister broke her's, didn't wear the sling, got a bone spur and her shit grew back funky. They had to go in shave her clavicle down smooth to remove the bone spur, and cut it 2 inchs where it connects at her shoulder. She was off work and shit for like 6 months.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Mar 28 2010, 08:31 PM~17028008-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up bro just got back from k mart man tim was three wheelin his vic and popped his tire and his shit was slidin for my shit!!!!! It finally stopped it was about 5ft from my car when it stopped close call hows da arm any better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i started to come out too...had a home hospice call to make in Jarrell tho  arms a lil betta tho thanks for askin
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 28 2010, 08:35 PM~17028051
> *my sister broke her's, didn't wear the sling, got a bone spur and her shit grew back funky. They had to go in shave her clavicle down smooth to remove the bone spur, and cut it 2 inchs where it connects at her shoulder. She was off work and shit for like 6 months.
> *


damn maybe i will wear this bitch now :biggrin: just hate not being able to do werk


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 10:52 AM~17023974
> *Whats been up bro...the ride was comming good had to stop tho....broke my clavical in a bike crash friday night....so it'll be like 6-8weeks before "I" can turn another wrench on it.....upside to that is I got a good crew of homies that volunteered to help getting him ready for paint :biggrin: .....when do you get home bro
> *


Damn bro..that fkn sucks! You'll be all healed up sooner than that..You is a young mofo  I'll send you some deuce parts and you'll have to start wrenchin :0


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 08:48 PM~17028212
> *i started to come out too...had a home hospice call to make in Jarrell tho   arms a lil betta tho thanks for askin
> damn maybe i will wear this bitch now :biggrin:  just hate not being able to do werk
> *


dam man i told you about them bikes this like your 3rd accident homie...hope for a speedy recovery...ill be home next week and u know where ill be ..no job ..kids at daycare...right at the shop ..lol..you know im only good at sandin and cleanin up but ill lend that helpin hand bro...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 28 2010, 08:31 PM~17028008
> *What up bro just got back from k mart man tim was three wheelin his vic and popped his tire and his shit was slidin for my shit!!!!! It finally stopped it was about 5ft from my car when it stopped close call hows da arm any better
> *


whats up bro ..that paint camed out nice on that benz...if u need a hand at the shop let me know ...im free till i get another gig overseas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17027605
> *speedy recovery to you Mike, its a setback but you'll be eager as ever to work on the deuce once healed up.
> *


yeah no doubt mike, that sucks!!!


----------



## juangotti

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17023974
> *Whats been up bro...the ride was comming good had to stop tho....broke my clavicle in a bike crash friday night....so it'll be like 6-8weeks before "I" can turn another wrench on it.....upside to that is I got a good crew of homies that volunteered to help getting him ready for paint :biggrin: .....when do you get home bro
> *


Damn suks

btw wtf is a clavicle?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 29 2010, 02:23 PM~17033485
> *Damn suks
> 
> btw wtf is a clavicle?
> *


the collarbone


----------



## regal ryda

thanks for all the support guys....

i just have to come out of worker mode and go into supervisor for a few weeks but hopefully it'll have color on it by mid may :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2010, 03:21 PM~17034950
> *thanks for all the support guys....
> 
> i just have to come out of worker mode and go into supervisor for a few weeks but hopefully it'll have color on it by mid may :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah Doogie Houwser! Clavicle its yo collar bone!


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16990625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


oooowww wweeee :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 07:26 PM~17027243
> *ohhhh thats why you been MIA  :biggrin:
> *


yea, so i am rideless for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

I still see white!!!!!!! Lol i cant wait to be rid of this caddy !!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17060853
> *I still see white!!!!!!! Lol i cant wait to be rid of this caddy !!!!!!!
> *


yea dude was funny :biggrin: get it done only 2 more cars then I'm ready for a long night my shoulder should be right by then :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 30 2010, 03:45 PM~17046579
> *oooowww wweeee :biggrin:
> *


Preciate it Big Homie


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17069453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need the front seat :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17071699
> *I need the front seat  :biggrin:
> *


my homie already sntached them


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2010, 08:11 PM~17081715
> *my homie already sntached them
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17082428
> *
> *


shit i gotta find another set for another project


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 12:46 PM~17085873
> *shit i gotta find another set for another project
> *


slow down dam ... :biggrin: can we say 59....betta yet lecab :x: lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 3 2010, 01:27 PM~17086055
> *slow down dam ... :biggrin: can we say 59....betta yet lecab :x: lol
> *


i wish....i aint doin it like that my next big project will be a rag unless i find a nice ass chevelle


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17087398
> *
> *


congrats are in order to you....what you finna do now


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 07:23 PM~17087477
> *congrats are in order to you....what you finna do now
> *


Thanks homie... Car went to a good dude. He just called and he's putting in some work tonight. Gonna take it to the easter picnic tomorrow....

For now I'm looking for another impala. 61-64. The right one is out there. In the meantime i keep stacking my money.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:26 PM~17087499
> *Thanks homie... Car went to a good dude. He just called and he's putting in some work tonight. Gonna take it to the easter picnic tomorrow....
> 
> For now I'm looking for another impala. 61-64. The right one is out there. In the meantime i keep stacking my money.
> *


shit that one Caliboy95 had he fuckin gave away....dude cant even talk to me behind that I offered the cutty and cash and then he ends up selling it for less than what that deal was worth


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17087564
> *shit that one Caliboy95 had he fuckin gave away....dude cant even talk to me behind that I offered the cutty and cash and then he ends up selling it for less than what that deal was worth
> *


I was gonna trade the 68 but decided to get cash for it instead. He said he'd let it go for $6k...

What did he end up selling it for?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17087666
> *I was gonna trade the 68 but decided to get cash for it instead. He said he'd let it go for $6k...
> 
> What did he end up selling it for?
> *


55 im told, and the guy that got it said he even offered 6k and a OG 60 4dr and he turned down the 4dr and took 55...lol then the guy goes the next day an sells the 4dr for 4k so he olny ended up spending 1500 for the 4


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 08:05 PM~17087704
> *55 im told, and the guy that got it said he even offered 6k and a OG 60 4dr and he turned down the 4dr and took 55...lol then the guy goes the next day an sells the 4dr for 4k so he olny ended up spending 1500 for the 4
> *


damn :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17087704
> *55 im told, and the guy that got it said he even offered 6k and a OG 60 4dr and he turned down the 4dr and took 55...lol then the guy goes the next day an sells the 4dr for 4k so he olny ended up spending 1500 for the 4
> *


What you guys talkin bout willis?? I need info?? what's up? :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17088028
> *What you guys talkin bout willis??  I need info??  what's up? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=514978&hl=


----------



## tkustomstx

What up big mike ithink i gotta name for the 02 (hell proof) cuz they took it there and back lol herpiez and all lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 4 2010, 06:35 PM~17095351
> *What up big mike ithink i gotta name for the 02 (hell proof) cuz they took it there and back lol herpiez and all lol
> *


lol.... that works for it....or back from the dead....lol :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 4 2010, 08:50 PM~17095464
> *lol.... that works for it....or back from the dead....lol :biggrin:
> *


Lol hey do u think u can do me a favor homie can u find me a bad ass slow down for da piston


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 4 2010, 07:05 PM~17095586
> *Lol hey do u think u can do me a favor homie can u find me a bad ass slow down for da piston
> *


Just use a parker color band like I'm running or a Deltrol unless you tryin ta do like a waterman type in either case I got ya


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 4 2010, 09:12 PM~17095662
> *Just use a parker color band like I'm running or a Deltrol unless you tryin ta do like a waterman type in either case I got ya
> *


Send me a pic of a waterman if u can


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 4 2010, 07:18 PM~17095725
> *Send me a pic of a waterman if u can
> *


looks like a old water faucet


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 4 2010, 09:25 PM~17095801
> *looks like a old water faucet
> *


Ok kool


----------



## tkustomstx

Ken got a ticket in austin for blackin out his taillights they said it was to dark lol


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17105887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Apr 5 2010, 07:31 PM~17105887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BRO THAT THING IS COMING ALONG QUICK...HOPEFULLY ILL BE THERE WHEN YOU START LAYIN DOWN THAT TAPE ...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Apr 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17108485-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup G....trying ta get it done :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlyfencentex_@Apr 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17108856
> *DAM BRO THAT THING IS COMING ALONG QUICK...HOPEFULLY ILL BE THERE WHEN YOU START LAYIN DOWN THAT TAPE ...
> *


I'm trying ta get right wanna pull it out at least once this year


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 06:07 AM~17110294
> *Sup G....trying ta get it done :biggrin:
> I'm trying ta get right wanna pull it out at least once this year
> *


you will bro you know i pulled my shit out without hydros, trim lol jus to let it be known im still here :biggrin: anything you need help with homie im down to give some time to lend a hand to bring another low to the streets of killeen...lets not beat the back bumper up on this one ..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 08:34 AM~17111116
> *you will bro you know i pulled my shit out without hydros, trim lol jus to let it be known im still here  :biggrin:  anything you need help with homie im down to give some time to lend a hand to bring another low to the streets of killeen...lets not beat the back bumper up on this one ..
> *


nah this one will be purely lay and play...shit I was even tryin ta do a 2dump setup but they wont let me...lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 08:37 AM~17111146
> *nah this one will be purely lay and play...shit I was even tryin ta do a 2dump setup but they wont let me...lol
> *


lol...hell naw i might have to jack yo shit and u will find it with a 3rd dump .. :biggrin: plus u know u wanna sit that duece on 3


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 08:43 AM~17111222
> *lol...hell naw i might have to jack yo shit and u will find it with a 3rd dump .. :biggrin: plus u know u wanna sit that duece on 3
> *


nah not really once I started hopping the cutty hopping kinda took over... 3's dont really do it for me now, so I gotta get back in the habit of just cruzin wit a mean ass lock up


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 AM~17111481
> *nah not really once I started hopping the cutty hopping kinda took over... 3's dont really do it for me now, so I gotta get back in the habit of just cruzin wit a mean ass lock up
> *


LOL...DO I HERE EXTENDED ARMS ...LOL...GOOD LUCK HOMIE U KNOW IM STILL TRYIN TO GET THIS TRE READY ..BUT SEEING UR SHIT COME UP GOT ME WITH MY SECOND WIND AND READY FOR HANGIN ON HOOD RD ...BY THE WAY WHATS THE NAME U GOIN WITH?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 6 2010, 09:23 AM~17111615
> *LOL...DO I HERE EXTENDED ARMS ...LOL...GOOD LUCK HOMIE U KNOW IM STILL TRYIN TO GET THIS TRE READY ..BUT SEEING UR SHIT COME UP GOT ME WITH MY SECOND WIND AND READY FOR HANGIN ON HOOD RD ...BY THE WAY WHATS THE NAME U GOIN WITH?
> *


2 in extension when I cut it.....His name is "*the BackYard Bully*" all built by me with help from the homies no shop built here....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

NICE NICE ....WELL I HOPE I GET A CHANCE TO PUT MY HANDS ON IT ...HELL U CAN HELP IN BUILDIN MY TRE ...U KNOW TOM BUILT THAT SHIT FROM NOTHING TO SOMETHIN NOW ALL I GOTTA DO IS PUT MY ARTISTIC TOUCH AND ADD A FEW TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

QUESTION..WHERE U GETTIN ALL UR TRIM FROM AND WHO IS DOING ALL UR POLISHING? B/C I NEED A LIL BIT OF BOTH


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 08:35 AM~17111729
> *2 in extension when I cut it.....His name is "the BackYard Bully" all built by me with help from the homies no shop built here</span>....
> *


This is what I like to see!! :cheesy: 
:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex+Apr 6 2010, 02:16 PM~17114074-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION..WHERE U GETTIN ALL UR TRIM FROM AND WHO IS DOING ALL UR POLISHING? B/C I NEED A LIL BIT OF BOTH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get most of my shit from my Homie Skim....but anything I've had to order came from the Truck and car shop out in Orange County Cali, as far as polishing my stuff so far has been done at this spot in Dallas called Pulido's...whateva you do dont fuck with CENTEX plating, takes too long to get back and the work looks like crap for what they charge
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Apr 6 2010, 05:45 PM~17115871
> *This is what I like to see!! :cheesy:
> :h5:
> *


Those are the best builds when you and ya homies get together and put in work, my homie Tomm's dad helped me get so much shit done so fast cause he wouldnt let me shortcut shit, then he got to the point where he wouldnt let me do shit...lol, I think back on when we'd just sit around drinkin MGD's and workin on my car and dude dont work on nobody's car, so that felt good, and trust I love dude like a dad for that shit(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17118269
> *
> Those are the best builds when you and ya homies get together and put in work, my homie Tomm's dad helped me get so much shit done so fast cause he wouldnt let me shortcut shit, then he got to the point where he wouldnt let me do shit...lol, I think back on when we'd just sit around drinkin MGD's and workin on my car and dude dont work on nobody's car, so that felt good, and trust I love dude like a dad for that shit(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


Yep, I get more satisfaction doin shit myself, on top of that it's less money and those two things together make the build more worth while..I mean we can't do everything ourselves, but the more we do the better we feel!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 09:08 PM~17118269
> *I get most of my shit from my Homie Skim....but anything I've had to order came from the Truck and car shop out in Orange County Cali, as far as polishing my stuff so far has been done at this spot in Dallas called Pulido's...whateva you do dont fuck with CENTEX plating, takes too long to get back and the work looks like crap for what they charge
> Those are the best builds when you and ya homies get together and put in work, my homie Tomm's dad helped me get so much shit done so fast cause he wouldnt let me shortcut shit, then he got to the point where he wouldnt let me do shit...lol, I think back on when we'd just sit around drinkin MGD's and workin on my car and dude dont work on nobody's car, so that felt good, and trust I love dude like a dad for that shit(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


man you think your homie could help me out on some trim parts for the tre and get a couple of undies chromed ....and you should feel good about mr john ...man he would walk me thru all the steps without touchin a tool ...knowin i dont know shit about being a mechanic he would jus say you gotta learn one day mike with that mgd in his hand ....man that shop is like the spot u go and get work did to ur ride and still hangout and talk about lowlows all dam day..


----------



## lowlyfencentex

****GAME TIME***LETS GET THIS MONEY PIT ROLLIN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17135174
> *****GAME TIME***LETS GET THIS MONEY PIT ROLLIN BRO :biggrin:
> *


when do you get back


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17139534
> *when do you get back
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17139592
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats good brotha :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17139786
> *whats good brotha  :biggrin:
> *


not much homie... I'm actually flying back to Dallas at the moment... Got a free wifi pass on my flight so i'm taking advantage of it....Makes the trip a little faster.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Layitlow Mile High Club


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 08:15 PM~17139961
> *Layitlow Mile High Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When I saw the caption....I was thinking a big, round, brown latina ass...not a computer!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

man i dont know these kuwaitis got my passport and has yet to give it back so im chillin sight seein and doin what i want like im vacation but now im ready to get back..hell my bday is on the 26....lol..


----------



## lowlyfencentex

...we tryin to throw together a lil somethin on hood rd where its jus a good atmosphere and a lot of people with the same love for lowriders and any other custom rides and bikes they put money into and wanna show it off ...tryin to get ideas of a good date and spread the word before it happens ..hopefully ur ride will be out...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

hows that duece comin along ...bro?


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## lowlyfencentex

HOW FAR FROM PAINTING THE BULLY....I THINK I STILL GOT TAPE AND OLD NEWSPAPER IF THATS A START? AND IF U NEED GOLD FLAKE IM PICKIN UP SOME WHEN I GET BACK...IM ONLY USING HALF THE JAR.... :biggrin: ONLY ON THE FRAME..LOL


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 11 2010, 11:48 PM~17165625
> *HOW FAR FROM PAINTING THE BULLY....I THINK I STILL GOT TAPE AND OLD NEWSPAPER IF THATS A START? AND IF U NEED GOLD FLAKE IM PICKIN UP SOME WHEN I GET BACK...IM ONLY USING HALF THE JAR.... :biggrin: ONLY ON THE FRAME..LOL
> *


Hopefully it'll get some color in a few weeks.....gotta mash home to take care of some things this week :angel:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 07:01 AM~17166424
> *Hopefully it'll get some color in a few weeks.....gotta mash home to take care of some things this week :angel:
> *


Where you at now?


----------



## regal ryda

as far as me....still local dont leave til weds night, wasssup


as far as the car its about to start being blocked a lil want it kinda straight....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 09:31 AM~17167740
> *as far as me....still local dont leave til weds night, wasssup
> as far as the car its about to start being blocked a lil want it kinda straight....
> *


HELL YEA ...WHAT COLOR U PAINTING IT ...SHOULD BE EASY U LIKE THE ONLY FUCKER THAT HAS A 62 RUNNIN AROUND IN THE K...LOL


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 10:30 AM~17168323
> *HELL YEA ...WHAT COLOR U PAINTING IT ...SHOULD BE EASY U LIKE THE ONLY FUCKER THAT HAS A 62 RUNNIN AROUND IN THE K...LOL
> *


its a few more doors runnin around :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 12:30 PM~17168323
> *HELL YEA ...WHAT COLOR U PAINTING IT ...SHOULD BE EASY U LIKE THE ONLY FUCKER THAT HAS A 62 RUNNIN AROUND IN THE K...LOL
> *


Naw bro there's like 4 or 5 but they're all 2doors 2 many though


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 16 2010, 12:32 PM~17212860
> *Naw bro there's like 4 or 5 but they're all 2doors 2 many though
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17167740
> *as far as me....still local dont leave til weds night, wasssup
> as far as the car its about to start being blocked a lil want it straight as a fkn arrow!*




Fixed it for ya!! What up Mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:biggrin: whats up homie im back ....u know whats up..lol


----------



## lowlyfencentex

chop chop ...stop fuckin with that grass cutter and get back to that 62...focus :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 01:40 PM~17213748
> *Fixed it for ya!!  What up Mike!!  :biggrin:
> *


wuts up Gee, tryin ta get back in the mood to work on the car had a family set back so I gotta get over that and get back in car mode :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17251869
> *wuts up Gee, tryin ta get back in the mood to work on the car had a family set back so I gotta get over that and get back in car mode :biggrin:
> *


Always havin drama!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 22 2010, 12:33 PM~17271514
> *Always havin drama!
> *


my lil bro got killed :angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 03:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


*RIP!!!*


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 12:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


Sorry to hear that bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


damn homie sorry to hear that....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


R I P


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## mrchavez

:angel:


----------



## dunk420

Keep yo head up bra


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


man sorry to hear that Mike.....hope you and your family are ok...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 02:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


Damn that suks sorry to hear that homie. Was he military too?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 22 2010, 01:02 PM~17271816-->
> 
> 
> 
> *RIP!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 22 2010, 01:05 PM~17271859
> *Sorry to hear that bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 01:09 PM~17271883
> *damn homie sorry to hear that....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 04:49 PM~17274007
> *R I P
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17274402
> *:angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:03 PM~17276976
> *:angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:51 AM~17278862
> *Keep yo head up bra
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 08:48 AM~17279650
> *man sorry to hear that Mike.....hope you and your family are ok...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Apr 23 2010, 08:57 AM~17279713
> *Damn that suks sorry to hear that homie. Was he military too?
> *


Thanks for the kind words homies..... it happend like a week and a half ago I just didnt say jack, I process shit like differently than other people but it'll take some time but I'll get through the whole ordeal thanks again :thumbsup: my LIL homies


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 23 2010, 08:57 AM~17279713
> *Damn that suks sorry to hear that homie. Was he military too?
> *


nah he wasn't military, he just beat some guys ass that couldnt take a ass whoopin like a man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 23 2010, 04:36 PM~17281993
> *nah he wasn't military, he just beat some guys ass that couldnt take a ass whoopin like a man
> *


Mike, words can't express how I feel about your family's loss. Keep your head up brother.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2010, 01:54 PM~17282117
> *Mike, words can't express how I feel about your family's loss.  Keep your head up brother.
> *


Thanks Seth you do the same..... I kinda heard a lil about your situation too, it'll get betta faster if you move to TX.....so come on over pardner


----------



## sic713

Sorry big homie...


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 03:00 PM~17271798
> *my lil bro got killed  :angry:
> *


sorry to hear that homie


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Apr 24 2010, 12:35 PM~17289590
> *sorry to hear that homie
> *


X2


----------



## regal ryda

thanks again guys.....





on another note I'll be back on my car this weekend


----------



## 68droppa

Big dawg sorry for your loss man. My condolences to you and your Family. :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 68droppa_@Apr 27 2010, 08:17 PM~17324272
> *Big dawg sorry for your loss man. My condolences to you and your Family.  :angel:
> *


no prob homie just gotta keep pushin foward and stay busy for right now, now let me get the 4 this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17324449
> *no prob homie just gotta keep pushin foward and stay busy for right now, now let me get the 4 this weekend :biggrin:
> *


anotha??? :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 27 2010, 08:31 PM~17324489
> *anotha???  :0
> *


nah I'm tryin ta roll the homies 4 :biggrin: got that drive an impala itch


----------



## 68droppa

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2010, 08:29 PM~17324449
> *no prob homie just gotta keep pushin foward and stay busy for right now, now let me get the 4 this weekend :biggrin:
> *



Shit anytime brotha. long as i get 2 smash in that deuce when its done Ya DIgg. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420

Ttt :biggrin: p


----------



## LaidbackLuis

PM me a price on that hood you have... Is it pretty solid?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2010, 11:51 AM~17330827
> *PM me a price on that hood you have... Is it pretty solid?
> *


pm and pics sent


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 23 2010, 02:36 PM~17281993
> *nah he wasn't military, he just beat some guys ass that couldnt take a ass whoopin like a man
> *


Just aint right!


----------



## dunk420

Wad up big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

jus wanted to say thanks homie for the help on the tre ....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 2 2010, 09:53 AM~17365121
> *jus wanted to say thanks homie for the help on the tre ....
> *


no prob


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14923691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember when my car looked like that... nice project homie... !


----------



## Mr Gee

:dunno: Update bodyshop jail pics por favor!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 3 2010, 09:55 AM~17372981
> *:dunno:  Update bodyshop jail pics por favor!!
> *


hell no....told dude sat, I dont wanna go back to jail over my car though so he "says"it'll be done by weds


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2010, 01:17 PM~17375532
> *hell no....told dude sat, I dont wanna go back to jail over my car though so he "says"it'll be done by weds
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Good Luck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@May 3 2010, 08:26 PM~17380427
> *Good Luck bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks and thanks again for the avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's

Nice 62


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17380776
> *Thanks and thanks again for the avitar :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:h5: :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17403331
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


that ***** still aint touched my car, imma go break it outta jail on sat morn


----------



## CHUCC

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17405429
> *:wave:
> *


wuts good CHUCC :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17324522
> *nah I'm tryin ta roll the homies 4  :biggrin:  got that drive an impala itch
> *


One of the reasons I am building the way I am!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2010, 03:17 PM~17375532
> *hell no....told dude sat, I dont wanna go back to jail over my car though so he "says"it'll be done by weds
> *





> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 10:33 PM~17405390
> *that ***** still aint touched my car, imma go break it outta jail on sat morn
> *



bro i feel your pain... i was in the same situation with the 68 remember....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17118269
> *but anything I've had to order came from the Truck and car shop out in Orange County Cali,
> *


You know about that place too ??? :cheesy: :cheesy: My wife called me early this morning to let me know a box from them just came in ...Can't wait to get back home...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2010, 08:29 AM~17408318
> *You know about that place too ??? :cheesy:  :cheesy: My wife called me early this morning to let me know a box from them just came in ...Can't wait to get back home...
> *


I'm waitin on my new windshield seal to come in now.....I like them pretty fast shipping and good prices


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2010, 08:24 AM~17408294
> *bro i feel your pain... i was in the same situation with the 68 remember....
> *


I remember....I'm glad I'm close enough to go repo my ride if need be


----------



## regal ryda

Call me lando


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 07:21 AM~17407884
> *
> *


How's it goin Alex :wave:


----------



## juangotti

woohoo


----------



## tkustomstx

What up mike i posted a gang of pics of da caddy that shit killed my phone david didnt stop by today he said next weekend


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 05:59 PM~17412784
> *Call me lando
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY20




----------



## kustom_caddi88

How'd that jail break go??


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT for the duece!


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 8 2010, 09:03 PM~17430242
> *How'd that jail break go??
> *


It when fast lol car back at da shop now


----------



## lowlyfencentex

lookin forward to lookin at a 62 in person :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 10 2010, 07:08 PM~17447731
> *It when fast lol car back at da shop now
> *


X2 I bet 2 good days and its done :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 10 2010, 11:35 PM~17449604
> *X2 I bet 2 good days and its done :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie? Nice project on the 62.......


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17447731
> *It when fast lol car back at da shop now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

hows that duece comin along bro...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 11 2010, 07:31 PM~17459618
> *hows that duece comin along bro...
> *


Slowly since dude threw me a month further back than I should have been


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17460085
> *Slowly since dude threw me a month further back than I should have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told u ...should of put that heat on em when me , u, and marcus that saturday :biggrin: ....but that body and paint will be knocked out b4 u know it ...hell i gotta a dolla on the paint..lol


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:08 PM~17460085
> *Slowly since dude threw me a month further back than I should have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doesnt look like it needs much though homie... what color you going with?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17460708
> *doesnt look like it needs much though homie... what color you going with?
> *


dunno yet probaly gonna flip a coin :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 11:30 PM~17461178
> *dunno yet probaly gonna flip a coin  :biggrin:
> *


man... I havent even been close to painting my car yet, and i done changed the color like 20 times..lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17461289
> *man... I havent even been close to painting my car yet, and i done changed the color like 20 times..lol
> *


I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 11:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man....fuckers are bad!!! gota get me some Z'z for the duece... man paint that shit a copper wit them wheels, or a champange.. fucker will look hot!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 11:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit, even the brightest white with a gold pearl, and pattern the roof to compement the wheels.. Jus an Idea!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461178
> *dunno yet probaly gonna flip a coin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :happysad: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much??


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 11:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me cash u out..... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2010, 02:41 PM~17467713
> *Let me cash u out..... :biggrin:
> *


Come on with it D.......


How you been homie ain't seen u on here in a min


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17467713
> *Let me cash u out..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 05:01 PM~17470012
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:wave:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

pics....


----------



## regal ryda

:no: :tongue:

No more pics til its in base


----------



## sic713

weak


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 08:43 PM~17494795
> *weak
> *


I want your mastapiece to hit'em hard :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

What's crackn mike how ur boogie nights ass doin...lmao


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 17 2010, 05:52 AM~17512940
> *What's crackn mike how ur boogie nights ass doin...lmao
> *


betta than yours bout ta be...... :biggrin:


----------



## CALIBOY 95

what up mike? hows the duece coming along?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@May 17 2010, 06:50 AM~17513187
> *what up mike? hows the duece coming along?
> *


I aint fuckin wit you :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17494735
> *:no:  :tongue:
> 
> No more pics til its in base
> *


How bout all primed?


----------



## dunk420

Wat up big dawg??


----------



## juangotti




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 17 2010, 07:44 AM~17513445
> *How bout all primed?
> *


that may happen


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 08:28 AM~17513075
> *betta than yours bout ta be...... :biggrin:
> *


Shit that's not fr a months n a half away nicca


----------



## lowlyfencentex

WHATS UP HOMIE ..I KNOW YO ASS AINT AT WORK...LOL... :biggrin: LOOKIN THRU PAINT CODE CHARTS DEBATING ...I KNOW THE FEELING G/L


----------



## charles85




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 17 2010, 02:20 PM~17517476
> *
> *


Wut it dew mayne


----------



## sic713

cum with it... you aint ready for da sickness


----------



## CALIBOY 95

thats fuck'd up


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2010, 06:45 PM~17520127
> *cum with it... you aint ready for da sickness
> *


 Gotta count my pennies.........u got a finance program :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 08:10 PM~17521345
> *Gotta count my pennies.........u got a finance program  :biggrin:
> *


yea... :uh:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2010, 10:10 PM~17521345
> *Gotta count my pennies.........u got a finance program  :biggrin:
> *


X2 of da finance program how about a package deal two at once lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17469839
> *Come on with it D.......
> How you been homie ain't seen u on here in a min
> *



 

Been doing good homie! Been busy working on my son's project. I see you 
getting to get some progress done on the 62


----------



## lowlyfencentex

hey are you changin to disc brakes?....man i been tryin to adjus these fronts and i still have that pull or lil to no stopping power at all...


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

wut up homie!


----------



## DRM_M8KR

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 07:13 AM~17525130
> *yea...  :uh:
> *


yea hope u have it all saved by the time hes done :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 20 2010, 07:00 PM~17556489
> *yea hope u have it all saved by the time hes done  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 20 2010, 03:20 PM~17553912
> *hey are you changin to disc brakes?....man i been tryin to adjus these fronts and i still have that pull or lil to no stopping power at all...
> *


Yea I'm changin to disc...but when u do u gonna need to get a dual resivoir(sp) mastercylinder


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 20 2010, 08:00 PM~17556489
> *yea hope u have it all saved by the time hes done  :biggrin:
> *


I know right :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17557527
> *Yea I'm changin to disc...but when u do u gonna need to get a dual resivoir(sp) mastercylinder
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 20 2010, 03:21 PM~17553923
> *wut up homie!
> *


Sup LuX rider


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17557527
> *Yea I'm changin to disc...but when u do u gonna need to get a dual resivoir(sp) mastercylinder
> *


Got mine new chrome with chrome booster and all hardware for 189 shipped on e bay!!

And my disk convo was 325 shipped new!!
Fleeeee bay $$$$$$$


----------



## dunk420

may be at the body shop :0


----------



## dunk420

U take lay a way on dem zeez?? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 24 2010, 07:21 AM~17584995
> *U take lay a way on dem zeez?? :biggrin:
> *


I wish I culd selling them will get me closer to being done


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up homie ...i know tom or mat already hit u up bout the lil hang out yesterday...that duece gonna turn some heads :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 10:48 AM~17586545
> *whats up homie ...i know tom or mat already hit u up bout the lil hang out yesterday...that duece gonna turn some heads  :biggrin:
> *


yea it will weneva it hits the streets


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 24 2010, 08:54 AM~17585203
> *I wish I culd selling them will get me closer to being done
> *


 :0


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

wut up homie..


----------



## dunk420

Ttt


----------



## tkustomstx

Mikes 63ss is up for sell he said 20,000 or best offer


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 28 2010, 08:42 PM~17637161
> *Mikes 63ss is up for sell he said 20,000 or best offer
> *


 He's fuckin givin it away....tell him to put the fender wells back in and we'll run it thru barrett jackson


----------



## sic713

Wut it dew my brotha...word on da street is the 62 is done and cruisin...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2010, 06:27 AM~17639815
> *Wut it dew my brotha...word on da street is the 62 is done and cruisin...
> *


 Shiiiiit I wish....it will be done if you wanna finish the body work


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17639872
> *Shiiiiit I wish....it will be done if you wanna finish the body work
> *


Shit when you gonna finish that body work homie though it was supposed to be done awhile ago


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 29 2010, 04:03 PM~17642799
> *Shit when you gonna finish that body work homie though it was supposed to be done awhile ago
> *


It'll be done by the time u get done wit boot camp :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 29 2010, 08:24 AM~17639798
> *He's fuckin givin it away....tell him to put the fender wells back in and we'll run it thru barrett jackson
> *


Well i posted it we 'll see what it do


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 29 2010, 06:47 PM~17643071
> *It'll be done by the time u get done wit boot camp :biggrin:
> *


Bodywork or the whole car??


----------



## CHUCC

:wave:


----------



## juangotti

:biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

wad up pimp


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@May 30 2010, 05:21 AM~17645838
> *Bodywork or the whole car??
> *


We'll see homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@May 30 2010, 09:04 PM~17650087
> * wad up pimp
> *


Tryin ta get like you


----------



## tkustomstx

$50.00 to weld up the cutty let me k ow i might be able to hit it up tomorrow cuz i gotta weld on the lil white truck


----------



## regal ryda

The finished product




my color anyway


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 09:00 AM~17693852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product
> my color anyway
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 06:01 AM~17693861
> *:0
> *


X62 :wow:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 07:00 AM~17693852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product
> my color anyway
> *


i thought u was gonna go with the color on ur avatar....is that a C.R.E.A.M. color :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695571
> *i thought u was gonna go with the color on ur avatar....is that a C.R.E.A.M. color :biggrin:
> *


same color


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 4 2010, 02:14 PM~17697273
> *same color
> *


corona cream :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 4 2010, 06:02 PM~17698969
> *corona cream  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: 





What up Mike?? What's good over there in TX?? :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 4 2010, 07:29 PM~17699139
> *:yes:
> What up Mike??  What's good over there in TX??  :wow:
> *


Shit....its gettin hotter than a mofo tho :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

GOod paint weather!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 AM~17714977
> *GOod paint weather!
> *


yea I know I should have all my bodywork done by mid July then its paint time :biggrin: ......I'll prob spend the fall puttin it back together with any luck


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jun 5 2010, 04:47 AM~17701531-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit....its gettin hotter than a mofo tho :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80 degrees by 10:00 am ... damn !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 07:44 AM~17714977
> *GOod paint weather!
> *


yup !... drink a beer in between coats


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17718549
> *80 degrees by 10:00 am ... damn !!
> yup !... drink a beer in between coats
> *


You wanna see hot..check Vegas weather..we hit a record high on Saturday or yesterday.

But yeah, cold ones are the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up hows that bodywork coming along


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

wut up homie!


----------



## tkustomstx

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 9 2010, 06:25 PM~17742014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 9 2010, 09:28 PM~17742753
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 9 2010, 07:28 PM~17742753
> *:biggrin:
> *


busted fool...u said u was gonna jus lay & play the duece....told u once a hopper always a hopper....ill see it on the bumper sooner than later :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17563340
> *may be at the body shop :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17461369
> *I'm the same way.....it'll basically be decided if I can sell my Gold Z's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u do you would be hustling backwards


----------



## tkustomstx

Stoppin by to say thanks for ur help on the tre today


----------



## charles85

Didn't see you at the show in Temple :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

Had sum more pressing business....what she do


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 18 2010, 07:27 AM~17822577
> *Had sum more pressing business....what she do
> *


30" :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

HAppy fathers day homie


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 19 2010, 10:17 PM~17836039
> *HAppy fathers day homie
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Gee

What UP Mike!! Happy Fathers Day! :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2010, 10:14 AM~17838196
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Bro.....


on a side note picked up a lil goody today, since I gotta wait til I retire to get my deuce rag....I guess I'll just have to live with a big hole in da roof :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2010, 09:27 PM~17841927
> *Sup Bro.....
> on a side note picked up a lil goody today, since I gotta wait til I retire to get my deuce rag....I guess I'll just have to live with a big hole in da roof :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2010, 11:27 PM~17841927
> *Sup Bro.....
> on a side note picked up a lil goody today, since I gotta wait til I retire to get my deuce rag....I guess I'll just have to live with a big hole in da roof :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You really dont want that!! Go ahead and let me have it!!


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2010, 10:27 PM~17841927
> *Sup Bro.....
> on a side note picked up a lil goody today, since I gotta wait til I retire to get my deuce rag....I guess I'll just have to live with a big hole in da roof :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD you found one homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17846627
> *GLAD you found one homie  :biggrin:
> *


Still lookinh for another one I wanna put one in my truck and cutty now...... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 22 2010, 04:06 AM~17852913
> *Still lookinh for another one I wanna put one in my truck and cutty now...... :biggrin:
> *


I'll keep a look out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Progress pics please :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17991269
> *Progress pics please  :wow:
> *


just waiting to go get the roof put in so no pics yet....its just sitting collecting dust
but to give you some Eye candy check out the BayLife deuce.....

























I cant wait till this bish is done


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 8 2010, 10:56 AM~17992215
> *just waiting to go get the roof put in so no pics yet....its just sitting collecting dust
> but to give you some Eye candy check out the BayLife deuce.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait till this bish is done
> *


IS THERE ANY PICS OF THAT CAR FINNISHED?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2010, 12:16 PM~18003072
> *IS THERE ANY PICS OF THAT CAR FINNISHED?
> *


I havent seen them if they are I'll ask him tonight.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

sup mike


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 9 2010, 02:15 PM~18004730
> * sup  mike
> *


Where you been main?? :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 14 2010, 11:42 PM~18050841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

its almost "fuck a domelight time" :0


----------



## MJuan#1

wup homie my new toy


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Jul 22 2010, 11:54 PM~18119625
> *wup homie my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn sumbody glasshousin it....nice whats the plan for it


----------



## MJuan#1

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 23 2010, 09:47 AM~18121847
> *:0  :0  :0  damn sumbody glasshousin it....nice whats the plan for it
> *


wup mike des is juan from westsidedfw a i go to work on the car but i might trade for a ok car :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

whats good bRO, hows the ride coming, we are putting a show together with the screw shop. hope you can make it.


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Jul 23 2010, 12:54 AM~18119625
> *wup homie my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rust free???


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18117634
> *its almost "fuck a domelight time" :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice what size is this and what did it come off of???


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18165434
> *nice what size is this and what did it come off of???
> *


I want to say its a 42in it came off a 78-79 Lincolon Mark V....aint too sure bout the exact size all I know is it leaves a big ass hole in the roof :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 28 2010, 03:15 PM~18165731
> *I want to say its a 42in it came off a 78-79  Lincolon Mark V....aint too sure bout the exact size all I know is it leaves a big ass hole in the roof :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mr.mayhem

nice ride bro.....


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks I'll post pics up of it in color after I get it done should be soon


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18117634
> *its almost "fuck a domelight time" :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally checked out your build, shit is coming along nice :thumbsup:

I didn't know you were puttin in a moonroof too, they look badass in those impalas :yes: . The correct way to measure it is from one side of the glass to the other. But either way whether it's a 42 or a 44 you can't lose :cheesy: !


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 9 2010, 04:44 PM~18267858
> *Finally checked out your build, shit is coming along nice :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't know you were puttin in a moonroof too, they look badass in those impalas :yes: . The correct way to measure it is from one side of the glass to the other. But either way whether it's a 42 or a 44 you can't lose  :cheesy: !
> *


Thanks, just gotta figure out how far back fron the windshield bow to measure the 1st cut


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 9 2010, 06:49 PM~18268426
> *Thanks, just gotta figure out how far back fron the windshield bow to measure the 1st cut
> *


  
Measure twice cut once :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

I made some quick mods for the show this past weekend hope you guys like


----------



## Austin Ace

Lets see them jam pics Monday!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What up pimpin'? :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2010, 02:03 PM~18286284
> *What up pimpin'? :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 11 2010, 03:03 PM~18286284-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up pimpin'? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good brotha :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Aug 11 2010, 03:54 PM~18286725
> *:0
> *


had to get a side hustle so pimpin' it was :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

almost time to replace the roof with the sky


----------



## sobayduece

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 15 2010, 10:09 AM~18313403
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I see you bout to do a frame off now wish I had the skills to do the welding that you do I'd have had this beesh in paint, I hate having to wait on people


----------



## LaidbackLuis

You plan to get a refund on that tape measure ??... :biggrin: Didn't even bother taking off the package huh....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 15 2010, 01:20 PM~18313463
> *You plan to get a refund on that tape measure ??...  :biggrin: Didn't even bother taking off the package huh....
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## renzo778

[email protected] least its a stanley!! Cant wait to see tha step by step pics so i can do mines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 15 2010, 10:20 AM~18313463
> *You plan to get a refund on that tape measure ??...  :biggrin: Didn't even bother taking off the package huh....
> *


Its the American way...can neva find my shit when I need it so I just buy new and return when I do... :biggrin: 

Shoulda seen what I did wit the sawzall I had to use to get the donor roof :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> almost time to replace the roof with the sky
> WHATS UP MAKEN IT HAPPEN


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 01:17 PM~18314105
> *Its the American way...can neva find my shit when I need it so I just buy new and return when I do... :biggrin:
> 
> Shoulda seen what I did wit the sawzall I had to use to get the donor roof  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 11:06 AM~18313393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost time to replace the roof with the sky
> *


 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru

Here's those pics you wanted homie 

















If you need anymore let me know, gonna be putting the tray and glass back in tomorrow :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 16 2010, 02:38 PM~18324155
> *Here's those pics you wanted homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need anymore let me know, gonna be putting the tray and glass back in tomorrow :yes:
> *


thanks homie....big help :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 10:11 AM~18313417
> *I see you bout to do a frame off now wish I had the skills to do the welding that you do I'd have had this beesh in paint, I hate having to wait on people
> *


im no expert just trying to do it the poor mans way a little at a time/ and i hate waiting on people too


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 16 2010, 11:15 PM~18329396
> *thanks homie....big help :thumbsup:
> *


No worries homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18329533
> *im no expert just trying to do it the poor mans  way a little at a time/ and i hate waiting on people too
> *


yea I used ta try the baller way (aka the certified ridaz) but my pockets aint that deep, so its time to get the dirt back under my nails :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18329557
> *yea I used ta try the baller way (aka the certified ridaz) but my pockets aint that deep, so its time to get the dirt back under my nails :biggrin:
> *


bout time Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

By the way, Deuce parts are flyin off the shelf..check out my liquidation :cheesy:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18329557
> *yea I used ta try the baller way (aka the certified ridaz) but my pockets aint that deep, so its time to get the dirt back under my nails :biggrin:
> *


good...after you do yours u can do mine... :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 10:06 AM~18313393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost time to replace the roof with the sky
> *


remember measure twice cut once pimp


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 17 2010, 08:53 PM~18339102
> *remember measure twice cut once pimp
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 17 2010, 09:53 PM~18339102
> *remember measure twice cut once pimp
> *


thats the plan


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18329557
> *yea I used ta try the baller way (aka the certified ridaz) but my pockets aint that deep, so its time to get the dirt back under my nails :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: No Ballers ova here either.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 18 2010, 07:19 AM~18341433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: No Ballers ova here either.
> *


shiiiittt I know the secret


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 11:06 AM~18313393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost time to replace the roof with the sky
> *


if you FK up i got a whole other 62 roof you can try it on :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 19 2010, 06:48 AM~18351280
> *if you FK up i got a whole other 62 roof you can try it on  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 19 2010, 07:48 AM~18351280
> *if you FK up i got a whole other 62 roof you can try it on  :0
> *


no way to fuck it up its just cuting a square out and grafting the new one in....But if I do I'll be on my way to Htown ta see ya :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 19 2010, 09:22 AM~18351544
> *no way to fuck it up its just cuting a square out and grafting the new one in....But if I do I'll be on my way to Htown ta see ya :biggrin:
> *


Yep, take your time and you'll be straight


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## renzo778

Lukin gud cuz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....When we gona c tha sky cumin thru??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Aug 19 2010, 01:28 PM~18354022
> *Lukin gud cuz  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....When we gona c tha sky cumin thru??
> *


Hopefully in da next week or so....just figured out yesterday I gotta replace my engine....how's yours coming


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 19 2010, 07:22 AM~18351544
> *no way to fuck it up its just cuting a square out and grafting the new one in....But if I do I'll be on my way to Htown ta see ya :biggrin:
> *


i wanna put a sunroof in mine too


----------



## renzo778

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 19 2010, 05:58 PM~18355672
> *Hopefully in da next week or so....just figured out yesterday I gotta replace my engine....how's yours coming
> *


Slowly but surely homie!! Still werkin on a few pieces b4 i start breakin her down. Bout to start a post on my shop build in bout another 2 wks. Waitn on permits n shit .


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 12:06 PM~18313393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost time to replace the roof with the sky
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Aug 19 2010, 02:28 PM~18354022
> *Lukin gud cuz  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....When we gona c tha sky cumin thru??
> *


x2 cut it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18358252
> *Slowly but surely homie!! Still werkin on a few pieces b4 i start breakin her down. Bout to start a post on my shop build in bout another 2 wks. Waitn on permits n  shit .
> *


thats wuts up homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Aug 19 2010, 10:08 PM~18357729
> *i wanna put a sunroof in mine too
> *



Me three :cheesy: 

Will u dew mine two mike??????



Oh wait I've got a drop top! One big sky light :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

thought this beesh got deleted or something


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## rick383

any more pics?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18440599
> *any more pics?
> *


not yet told myself I wouldnt post anymore til it was in color :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18441375
> *not yet told myself I wouldnt post anymore til it was in color :happysad:
> *


Pics please :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2010, 12:41 PM~18441375
> *not yet told myself I wouldnt post anymore til it was in color :happysad:
> *


Pix r u sold her :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 30 2010, 11:41 AM~18441386
> *Pics please  :wow:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Aug 30 2010, 10:58 AM~18441514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pix r u sold her  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Aug 30 2010, 11:32 AM~18441751
> *:no:  :no:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 86illregal

Just show us the hole in the roof :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18441802
> *Just show us the hole in the roof :biggrin:
> *


Had to do a heart transplant 1st


































Clean up time tommorow....

Hole in the roof to come this week if all goes well :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

Here a couple pic of da transplant


----------



## regal ryda

Big thanks to my homie Tomm from WESTSIDE CC, for letting me use his shop to do the work.....


Now lets get that hole goin (no ****)


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 09:07 PM~18501459
> *Big thanks to my homie Tomm from WESTSIDE CC, for letting me use his shop to do the work.....
> Now lets get that hole goin (no ****)
> *


Thats what familys for brotha now lets get ready to see some sky :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: regal ryda, *BThompsonTX*, juangotti, tkustomstx, orangeR3gal863

Yea nicca I do werk an get dirty too :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 09:11 PM~18501509
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: regal ryda, BThompsonTX, juangotti, tkustomstx, orangeR3gal863
> 
> Yea nicca I do werk an get dirty too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lazy Fuck. Cut that roof already!

Is that "old" "Old Gold"?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 6 2010, 07:13 PM~18501530
> *Lazy Fuck.  Cut that roof already!
> 
> Is that "old" "Old Gold"?
> *



lol...yep cleaned up wit a few minor mods


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

wut up homie, TTT


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Sep 6 2010, 08:12 PM~18502125
> *wut up homie, TTT
> *


whats good mayne where you been hiding at hows that deuce comming or you still got her on the back burner :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

i jus started sanding the fenders and doors, but im also sanding down my girls fenders and doors from her 65 impala as well, gona shoot them with epoxy when im done...can only work on them on the weekends though..


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Sep 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18502206
> *i jus started sanding the fenders and doors, but im also sanding down my girls fenders and doors from her 65 impala as well, gona shoot them with epoxy when im done...can only work on them on the weekends though..
> *


thats about like me....it sucks but its still progress :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

yea, thats what i said..lol, ima need front floor, and some patch panels, i'll post pics on my topic once i get more progress done...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 07:24 PM~18502267
> *thats about like me....it sucks but its still progress :biggrin:
> *


How about some PIC progress :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 7 2010, 04:14 PM~18508924
> *How about some PIC progress  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Here ya go had to install a new heart over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2010, 03:53 PM~18509286
> *Here ya go had to install a new heart  over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2010, 04:53 PM~18509286
> *Here ya go had to install a new heart  over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work there pimp


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece+Sep 8 2010, 07:02 PM~18519338-->
> 
> 
> 
> good work there pimp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Sep 7 2010, 04:54 PM~18509302
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys...as with most of these builds its a lot of people behind the scenes helpin out :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2010, 07:44 PM~18520452
> *Thanks guys...as with most of these builds its a lot of people behind the scenes helpin out  :biggrin:
> *


Mike, I always wonder..why not paint the exhaust manifolds with some hi temp spray?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 9 2010, 09:14 AM~18524002
> *Mike, I always wonder..why not paint the exhaust manifolds with some hi temp spray?
> *


Brian was telling me about this stuff from Ecklers I can coat them with so when I get it back in my garage I'm taking them off to do that, that engine paint usually from what ive seen either gets dark, or starts to fade out when it gets hot so many times....I wanted to get them re-zinced but thats when Brian said blast them and coat them with that suff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2010, 04:53 PM~18509286
> *Here ya go had to install a new heart  over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2010, 04:53 PM~18509286
> *Here ya go had to install a new heart  over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's dedication right there! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Should start on your pod next weekend homie.. Trying to finish up my trunk first.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 6 2010, 10:04 PM~18501425
> *Here a couple pic of da transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do work son! Do work! :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 7 2010, 05:53 PM~18509286
> *Here ya go had to install a new heart  over the weekend:biggrin: now its raining but as soon as it stops on the the skylight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
Engine looks good bro


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by badwayz30+Sep 9 2010, 06:32 PM~18528291-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's dedication right there! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fired it up shortly after you left :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18529177
> *Should start on your pod next weekend homie.. Trying to finish up my trunk first.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Sin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:30 PM~18530221
> *Do work son! Do work!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying ta have a real car for when you come back out
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Sep 9 2010, 11:26 PM~18531477
> *:cheesy:
> Engine looks good bro
> *


Now time to work the skylight.... :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 9 2010, 11:28 AM~18524104
> *Brian was telling me about this stuff from Ecklers I can coat them with so when I get it back in my garage I'm taking them off to do that, that engine paint usually from what ive seen either gets dark, or starts to fade out when it gets hot so many times....I wanted to get them re-zinced but thats when Brian said blast them and coat them with that suff
> *



Calyx Dressing 

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/calyx-exhaus...dressing-1.html



Here is a set of 409 HP manifolds I did for the white 62.
The one on the left has Calyx dressing on it and the one on the right was sandblasted


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 10 2010, 05:18 AM~18532240
> *Calyx Dressing
> 
> http://www.lategreatchevy.com/calyx-exhaus...dressing-1.html
> Here is a set of 409 HP manifolds I did for the white 62.
> The one on the left has Calyx dressing on it and the one on the right was sandblasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 10 2010, 04:10 AM~18532120
> *Now time to work the skylight.... :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

theres a hole bout to appear :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 06:49 PM~18559150
> *theres a hole bout to appear :biggrin:
> *


did you say hole or hoe


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Sep 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18559264
> *did you say hole or hoe
> *


well....my wife calls me a hoe, so I guess I'm a hoe with a HOLE in his deuce roof :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## regal ryda

mannn thats nice
:thumbsup: 

good looking Tomm


----------



## tkustomstx

I see sky :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18559353
> *I see sky  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## juangotti

:cheesy:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## regal ryda

damn how many did you take


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:26 PM~18559524
> *damn how many did you take
> *


 :biggrin: u can never have too many pics :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 07:29 PM~18559557
> *:biggrin:  u can never have too many pics  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad one of us got a good camera...lol, thanks for doin the photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

:biggrin: damn big bro someone put a gangsta ass hole in ur roof :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18559573
> *I'm glad one of us got a good camera...lol, thanks for doin the photo shoot :biggrin:
> *


Thats one good thing about the damn iphone lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 07:32 PM~18559587
> *:biggrin: damn big bro someone put a gangsta ass hole in ur roof  :biggrin:
> *


I know I should find that SOB and kick him in da ass :buttkick:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18559626
> *I know I should find that SOB and kick him in da ass :buttkick:
> *


Lol


----------



## regal ryda

I still cant belive I didnt think twice about makin that 1st cut


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18559731
> *I still cant belive I didnt think twice about makin that 1st cut
> *


Cuz u already know it would be gangsta to see sky lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18559756
> *Cuz u already know it would be gangsta to see sky lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18559783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


Now we just gotta tack it up and lay some filler then let the sun shine through :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18559873
> *Now we just gotta tack it up and lay some filler then let the sun shine through :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that and bracing....Ill figure that out at work tomoro


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## rick383

put as many bracing ass you can because that sun roof is heavy i will post some pics tomorrow night from inside of my car so you can see the bracing i am talking about what are you going to use ones you weld it mar glass or fiber glass ? looking good ..... these cars are a lot of work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18561187
> *put as many bracing ass you can because that sun roof is heavy i will post some pics tomorrow night from inside of  my car so you can see the bracing i am talking about what are you going to use ones you weld it  mar glass or fiber glass ? looking good ..... these cars are a lot of work!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna fabricate the ones I took out by bracing them from the side supports to the pan using self tappin screws on the pan and plug welding against the side supports...I want to install the pan and glass to do the bodywork from the install so I know exactly where the roof will sit when closed...I may be wrong with that thought tho...How did you do yours?


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:51 PM~18561261
> *I was gonna fabricate the ones I took out by bracing them from the side supports  to the pan using self tappin screws on the pan and plug welding against the side supports...I want to install the pan and glass to do the bodywork from the install so I know exactly where the roof will sit when closed...I may be wrong with that thought tho...How did you do yours?
> *



post some pic so i can see what you mean


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 13 2010, 10:14 PM~18561421
> *post some pic so i can see what you mean
> *


you know the factory braces....I removed those before I cut the roof, my plan is to cut them into 9-10in long braces and use them to come from the upper side window structure to the moonroof pan for support,I'd have to get pics tomoro to show exactly what I mean....hold on BRB :biggrin:










see that inner portion of the roof by dudes head brace the pan from there? You can see where the original ones were, like they are from the factory, i figure with enough braces it'll be sturdy as fuck

















If you look at these pics you can get an better idea of what I mean


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18560060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a lot of sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 14 2010, 06:41 AM~18562903
> *:0 thats a lot of sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I like that shot for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

i hate you right now...lol looking good homie!


----------



## locoz63impala64

nice looking good


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+Sep 14 2010, 01:04 PM~18565797-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hate you right now...lol looking good homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locoz63impala64_@Sep 14 2010, 01:54 PM~18566338
> *nice looking good
> *


 Thanks homies


----------



## tkustomstx

*TTMFHNDR (To the motha fuckin hole in da roof) for da bully :biggrin: *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18568945
> *TTMFHNDR (To the motha fuckin hole in da roof) for da bully  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Sep 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18559506-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good bro, came out badass! Be careful tacing in the skin, we went a lil bit too fast and warped it a bit in some spots so we had to shrink certain spots/re welding some sections to get it good. Ain't nothin like that hole though :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 13 2010, 11:27 PM~18561525
> *you know the factory braces....I removed those before I cut the roof, my plan is to cut them into 9-10in long braces and use them to come from the upper side window structure to the moonroof pan for support,I'd have to get pics tomoro to show exactly what I mean....hold on BRB :biggrin:
> 
> see that inner portion of the roof by dudes head brace the pan from there? You can see where the original ones were, like they are from the factory, i figure with enough braces it'll be sturdy as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at these pics you can get an better idea of what I mean
> *


Hey.... those look familiar :biggrin:
Those braces stiffened it up a ton, there's no flex in any of the corners or straight sections, we also did a brace behind the moonroof skin too which i'm sure you saw


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looks good!


----------



## rick383

i had my sun roof put in by sun roof performance in south gate they fold the edges not weld ring around dint want to do that because it will crack i spend like 1300 + gas hop this helps 




















































i mead the pan dint want to use the glass one


----------



## rick383




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Sep 14 2010, 07:19 PM~18569101-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good bro, came out badass! Be careful tacing in the skin, we went a lil bit too fast and warped it a bit in some spots so we had to shrink certain spots/re welding some sections to get it good. Ain't nothin like that hole though :yes:
> Hey.... those look familiar  :biggrin:
> Those braces stiffened it up a ton, there's no flex in any of the corners or straight sections, we also did a brace behind the moonroof skin too which i'm sure you saw
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the help too
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas Massacre_@Sep 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18569227
> *Looks good!
> *


'Preciate it Chris....but you got the best roof..... none :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 14 2010, 08:27 PM~18569918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks again Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18570551
> *thanks for the help too
> *


Glad to be able to help, god knows this site has helped me out a ton :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 15 2010, 04:38 PM~18577496
> *Glad to be able to help, god knows this site has helped me out a ton  :wow:
> *


you braced yours up front by the windshield too huh


----------



## regal ryda

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, *Mack10*

no sense in lurkin and not speakin bro
:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 15 2010, 05:45 PM~18577540
> *you braced yours up front by the windshield too huh
> *


Yep, both front corners 

It's held up just fine to a lil bit of gas hopping so far :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

cool thats about all Imma get into mine simple 6 bat set up noting big or too fast


----------



## renzo778

:wow: Lukin gud cuz!!! I know that had 2 b a bitch getn that mufuka right b4 tha cutn. It cum out str8 tho.......props dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Sep 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18577824
> *:wow: Lukin gud cuz!!! I know that had 2 b a bitch getn that mufuka right b4 tha cutn. It cum out str8 tho.......props dawg  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie....neva did find those otha spears


----------



## tkustomstx

Whats good bro


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 15 2010, 06:43 PM~18578382
> *Whats good bro
> *


Not shit bro...what's up wit you


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 look at you.................... :0 :0 :0 :0 balla............. :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:wow: :boink: 

Damn i wanna moon roof!


----------



## regal ryda

stared tacking this evening hope to finish by sat


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 16 2010, 10:56 AM~18583314-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  look  at  you.................... :0  :0  :0  :0  balla............. :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit thats you fresh paint by a famous painter....I'm poor I gotta to do my paint and shit in the garage and hear my neighbors complain to the city....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:21 AM~18583471
> *:wow:  :boink:
> 
> Damn i wanna moon roof!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too can have a moon installed in your car :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Sep 16 2010, 09:03 AM~18582546
> *:wave:
> *


wut up Gee :wave: 


All in all while I enjoy building this car....you all can kiss my ass I'm buying the next one fuck this waiting shit :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 16 2010, 08:24 PM~18586227
> *shit thats you fresh paint by a famous painter....I'm poor I gotta to do my paint and shit in the garage and hear my neighbors complain to the city....lol
> You too can have a moon installed in your car  :biggrin:
> wut up Gee :wave:
> All in all while I enjoy building this car....you all can kiss my ass I'm buying the next one fuck this waiting shit :biggrin:
> *


i agree its cheaper to buy! :biggrin: but its fun to build.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 16 2010, 07:40 PM~18586918
> *i agree its cheaper to buy! :biggrin:  but its fun to build.
> *


yea but Im seeing that the time its taking me it more than I'm willing to spend in my old age I'm getting impatient, I wanna roll my shit...lol


----------



## regal ryda

test fit :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i started rolling my duece yest. after sitting in mud since april.... them old ass cars put up u fight just going down the road especially w/o power brakes and steering.. but, its badass known that you own that "hoe". and you keep her in check. :biggrin: cant wait to star the tear down on mine... so im a be hitting you up on the reg. (nohomo)! :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

> shit thats you fresh paint by a famous painter....I'm poor I gotta to do my paint and shit in the garage and hear my neighbors complain to the city....lol
> 
> you too i have to wait for them mf to leave so i can work on my shit


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Looks good, what size is the roof?


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Sep 17 2010, 06:47 PM~18594226
> *Looks good, what size is the roof?
> *


44 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2010, 02:05 PM~18591657
> *i  started  rolling  my  duece  yest.  after  sitting in  mud  since  april.... them  old  ass cars  put  up  u  fight  just  going  down  the  road  especially  w/o  power brakes  and  steering.. but, its  badass known  that you  own that "hoe".  and  you  keep  her in  check. :biggrin:  cant  wait  to  star  the  tear  down  on  mine...  so  im a be  hitting  you  up  on the  reg. (nohomo)!  :biggrin:
> *


U big baller U :nicoderm:


----------



## tkustomstx

*Puttin some work today *


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## rick383

every thing worked ok ?


----------



## sic713

hurr up.. my spary gun lookin a lil lonely.. heres something to just start ya


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383+Sep 18 2010, 06:16 PM~18600143-->
> 
> 
> 
> every thing worked ok ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea it worked great...I do wanna find a way to grease my motor and tracks tho but other than that its off to do more bodywork
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 06:37 PM~18600263
> *hurr up.. my spary gun lookin a lil lonely.. heres something to just start ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm po I can't afford no molestin from you right now(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18599994
> *Puttin some work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS PICTURE GUY :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18599994
> *Puttin some work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Them meds got u up in goin


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 08:03 PM~18600063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shits looks good. Now let do mine :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Sep 19 2010, 06:56 AM~18602759-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Them meds got u up in goin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Sep 19 2010, 06:57 AM~18602763
> *Shits looks good. Now let do mine :biggrin:
> *



I still aint picked my meds up from the pharmacy, and as far as doin another roof, mannn this was a 1st for me but I can see why the pro guys get they money for it, although I was quick to cut the roof I was scared as fuck knowin If I fucked up I was gonna have to replace the whole roof...which woulda pushed my rollin time to next year sometime, I'm glad I got it in one take :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2010, 11:43 PM~18601419
> *THANKS PICTURE GUY :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

Found out today its my check thats bad


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 AM~18603145
> *I still aint picked my meds up from the pharmacy, and as far as doin another roof, mannn this was a 1st for me but I can see why the pro guys get they money for it, although I was quick to cut the roof I was scared as fuck knowin If I fucked up I was gonna have to replace the whole roof...which woulda pushed my rollin time to next year sometime, I'm glad I got it in one take :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18599994
> *Puttin some work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U know DMX?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 AM~18610069
> *U know DMX?
> *


lol


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 06:07 PM~18600098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 20 2010, 11:11 AM~18611368-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 11:19 AM~18611453
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *



Shit this is what I owe yalls 2 rides :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 20 2010, 04:20 PM~18613950
> *
> *


wuts good homie


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

looking good homie!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Sep 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18615254
> *looking good homie!
> *


Thanks bro she'd look a lot betta with them skirts u got lol


----------



## Mr Gee

What up Mike?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 20 2010, 09:35 PM~18617486
> *What up Mike?
> *


wuts good Gee, bout to start the bodywork to try and get ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18610069
> *U know DMX?
> *


Lmao


----------



## rick383

started on the body work yet ?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Sep 18 2010, 07:07 PM~18600098-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great homie, nice job :thumbsup: !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18601271
> *yea it worked great...I do wanna find a way to grease my motor and tracks tho but other than that its off to do more bodywork
> I'm po I can't afford no molestin from you right now(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


Theres a spot on the tracks on each side that has 2 screws, I want to say they're at the front :dunno: . Undo the screws and take them off and you can see the track mechanism, hose em down with WD40, done deal :cheesy: 

Not too sure about the motor :happysad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 20 2010, 06:20 PM~18613958
> *wuts good homie
> *


still working on my ride cat and getting things ready for the vegas trip


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by rick383+Sep 21 2010, 08:16 PM~18627340-->
> 
> 
> 
> started on the body work yet ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yepper...started today hope to be finish by end of week on the roof anyway, need ta make some room in the shop
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Sep 21 2010, 08:22 PM~18627425
> *Looks great homie, nice job :thumbsup: !
> Theres a spot on the tracks on each side that has 2 screws, I want to say they're at the front :dunno: . Undo the screws and take them off and you can see the track mechanism, hose em down with WD40, done deal  :cheesy:
> 
> Not too sure about the motor  :happysad:
> *


I had a good guide to go by


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18628126
> *I had a good guide to go by
> *


That helps


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 21 2010, 09:31 PM~18628223
> *That helps
> *


always does specially when theres good step by step pics, you and Rick helped more than you guys know, thanks


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2010, 12:05 PM~18591657
> *i  started  rolling  my  duece  yest.  after  sitting in  mud  since  april.... them  old  ass cars  put  up  u  fight  just  going  down  the  road  especially  w/o  power brakes  and  steering.. but, its  badass known  that you  own that "hoe".  and  you  keep  her in  check. :biggrin:  cant  wait  to  star  the  tear  down  on  mine...  so  im a be  hitting  you  up  on the  reg. (nohomo)!  :biggrin:
> *


DONT BELIVE HIM THAT FOOL DONT ROLL HIS SHIT :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD PLAYA


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 23 2010, 07:15 AM~18640756
> *DONT BELIVE HIM THAT FOOL DONT ROLL HIS SHIT  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD PLAYA
> *


i know right...need ta just sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Skim

sup mike


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 07:34 AM~18640843
> *sup mike
> *


Wassssup Brotha I see the "Shark" comming together nicely...


----------



## impalalover64

Nice build bro. I will be in the club as soon as I find me a 6-trey. I'm starting to see a bunch of Impalas down here in Killeen and it's making me wanna get back out there. Hopefully I should have a ride before the end of October.


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 19 2010, 07:53 AM~18603145
> *I still aint picked my meds up from the pharmacy, and as far as doin another roof, mannn this was a 1st for me but I can see why the pro guys get they money for it, although I was quick to cut the roof I was scared as fuck knowin If I fucked up I was gonna have to replace the whole roof...which woulda pushed my rollin time to next year sometime, I'm glad I got it in one take :biggrin:
> *


good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOOKS GOOD DOG THOSE ROOFS R THE SHIZZZZZNIIIT MANG


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by impalalover64+Sep 24 2010, 05:10 PM~18654613-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build bro. I will be in the club as soon as I find me a 6-trey. I'm starting to see a bunch of Impalas down here in Killeen and it's making me wanna get back out there. Hopefully I should have a ride before the end of October.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holla at my homeboy Skim, he just picked up another rust free builder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 24 2010, 05:12 PM~18654627
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut up Gee :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 05:35 PM~18654770
> *good work :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...I see you got a monster comming out too
> <!--QuoteBegin-214RIDERZ_@Sep 24 2010, 07:28 PM~18655533
> *LOOKS GOOD DOG THOSE ROOFS R THE SHIZZZZZNIIIT MANG
> *


wuts been up brotha, my hotel bill came out to be 3000 for 45 days


----------



## 214RIDERZ

god damn call me on monday


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

BLEW DA BRAINS OUT DAT BITCH!!! :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Sep 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18656350-->
> 
> 
> 
> god damn call me on monday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:23 PM~18656835
> *    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut it do Jeff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 25 2010, 09:43 AM~18658806
> *BLEW DA BRAINS OUT DAT BITCH!!!  :0
> *


I feel honored to have you in my spot, wut it dew balla :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up MIke..don't forget to call me when you get into town!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 21 2010, 10:38 PM~18628301
> *always does specially when theres good step by step pics, you and Rick helped more than you guys know, thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

A LITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR YOU


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 26 2010, 04:00 PM~18663542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR YOU
> *



thats me rollin :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 26 2010, 08:08 AM~18663560
> *thats me rollin  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 26 2010, 07:00 AM~18663542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN FOR YOU
> *


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2010, 07:44 PM~18656048
> *Holla at my homeboy Skim, he just picked up another rust free builder
> 
> wut up Gee :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks...I see you got a monster comming out too
> 
> wuts been up brotha, my hotel bill came out to be 3000 for 45 days
> *


im try n bro takes lots of work but it does make it fun


----------



## nueve5

looking good what did that moonroof come out of


----------



## XLowLifeX

:drama:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Sep 26 2010, 03:27 PM~18666087
> *looking good what did that moonroof come out of
> *


Older lincoln mark V


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Sep 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18666214-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wuts good Clark, when do you pick up the rag
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Sep 26 2010, 06:03 PM~18667098
> *
> *


Time to start on tha 4 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2010, 12:06 AM~18669673
> *Time to start on tha 4 :biggrin:
> *


I start on the imp next year. But Ima do what turtle is doing. all stock for now. :happysad: I dont have 40 g's to play with


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 08:41 AM~18671720
> *I start on the imp next year. But Ima do what turtle is doing.  all stock for now.  :happysad:  I dont have 40 g's to play with
> *


Not too many of us do, Im just glad I'm one step closer to paint now


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2010, 08:20 AM~18671965
> *Not too many of us do, Im just glad I'm one step closer to paint now
> *


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2010, 11:20 AM~18671965
> *Not too many of us do, Im just glad I'm one step closer to paint now
> *


:h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 26 2010, 08:57 PM~18669570
> *Older lincoln mark V
> *


wut size roof


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 27 2010, 09:56 PM~18678619
> *wut size roof
> *


supposed ta be a 44 incher I neva measured I just knew it was a big hole and I wanted it.....gotta find a bitch ta let me smash her in it now :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 26 2010, 10:06 PM~18669673
> *wuts good Clark, when do you pick up the rag
> Time to start on tha 4 :biggrin:
> *


vegas baby... flying to LA to get it and towing it to supershow


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 

CRUNK!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18681834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> CRUNK!
> *


yous a fool wassup bro


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18599994
> *Puttin some work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Roof came out Sick homie!!! 
i just picked up a 62 myself and was thinking of doing the moon roof too.
what size is yours? and what kinda car did it come off of?
thanks for any info


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 27 2010, 09:29 PM~18678895
> *supposed ta be a 44 incher I neva measured I just knew it was a big hole and I wanted it.....gotta find a bitch ta let me smash her in it now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 28 2010, 05:33 PM~18685549
> *Roof came out Sick homie!!!
> i just picked up a 62 myself and was thinking of doing the moon roof too.
> what size is yours? and what kinda car did it come off of?
> thanks for any info
> *


I've never measured it but I think its a 42 or 44 it came outta one of the 79 Lincolon Mark V's, when you get it make sure you get at least 6 inches of the donor roof all the way around


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18683172
> *yous a fool wassup bro
> *


Got my valve covers back from Edelbrock (3 months later).  :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

is that the 8in harmonic balancer on there I gotta figure out how to get my power steering pump mounted on the new motor


----------



## regal ryda

oh and that bitch is looking nicer errtime I see your engine gotta give it to ya you do the details :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 11:43 PM~18687763
> *is that the 8in harmonic balancer on there I gotta figure out how to get my power steering pump mounted on the new motor
> *


You can buy Alan Grove's bracket like on Old Gold or Bill Hot Rod 1200 series I used on Betty. Either will work for you.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18687773
> *oh and that bitch is looking nicer errtime I see your engine gotta give it to ya you do  the details :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you brother.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 07:39 PM~18687706
> *I've never measured it but I think its a 42 or 44 it came outta one of the 79 Lincolon Mark V's, when you get it make sure you get at least 6 inches of the donor roof all the way around
> *


just got my sunroof today gonna start tommorow put n it in :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18688793
> *just got my sunroof today gonna start tommorow put n it in  :cheesy:
> *


Thats wuts up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 11:39 PM~18687706
> *I've never measured it but I think its a 42 or 44 it came outta one of the 79 Lincolon Mark V's, when you get it make sure you get at least 6 inches of the donor roof all the way around
> *


Thanks for the info homie


----------



## 68droppa

I see you puttin in dat WORK!!!!! looks good brutha :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 68droppa_@Sep 29 2010, 07:08 PM~18696274
> *I see you puttin in dat WORK!!!!! looks good brutha  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie


----------



## 68droppa

Same ol' Shit. when U done get at me ima need a hole in the Foe YaDigg :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 68droppa_@Sep 29 2010, 07:15 PM~18696341
> *Same ol' Shit. when U done get at me ima need a hole in the Foe YaDigg  :biggrin:
> *


shit I wont be done til next yr gotta stop to go to ANCOC, out for 2 mos :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 29 2010, 06:31 PM~18696473
> *shit I wont be done til next yr gotta stop to go to ANCOCK, out for 2 mos :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18697156
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny man...you already in Vegas now just gotta get you a gig at one of the hotels


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18698599
> *funny man...you already in Vegas now just gotta get you a gig at one of the hotels
> *


Haha...you know I was jus fkn with ya Mike :biggrin: Sht, my company may lay off again in the near future, might need another job :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 08:25 AM~18700371
> *Haha...you know I was jus fkn with ya Mike  :biggrin:  Sht, my company may lay off again in the near future, might need another job :0
> *


that shit sucks bro hope it all works out for you :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

Hitting the road to VA will be on a mini vacation for about 2 mos, I'll update car progress when I return


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18700564
> *Hitting the road to VA will be on a mini vacation for about 2 mos, I'll update car progress when I return
> *



for 2 month's ? :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687945
> *You can buy Alan Grove's bracket like on Old Gold or Bill Hot Rod 1200 series I used on Betty.  Either will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! that look so bad a$$!!!!! if u ever slang it, lemme know :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Sep 30 2010, 10:10 AM~18701125-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that look so bad a$$!!!!! if u ever slang it, lemme know  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sold the fuck outta that car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rick383_@Sep 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18701037
> *for 2 month's ? :biggrin:
> *


yea its a army school :happysad:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

looking real good mike


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18700564
> *Hitting the road to VA will be on a mini vacation for about 2 mos, I'll update car progress when I return
> *


Damn, thur the Holidays


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 12:29 AM~18678895
> *supposed ta be a 44 incher I neva measured I just knew it was a big hole and I wanted it.....gotta find a bitch ta let me smash her in it now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## impalalover64

Told you it would be by the end of October. Got a 62 Wagon, gonna hook this baby up. Pay attention in school. lol


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Oct 4 2010, 05:15 PM~18734131
> *Told you it would be by the end of October. Got a 62 Wagon, gonna hook this baby up. Pay attention in school. lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

What it do homie? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Still at school hatin it missed Vegas doin this shit...hopefully when this craps over I can get my ride done by the easter picnic


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up man ...theres been a whole lot of hoppin goin on hurry yo ass back so i can get some more footage like las time :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18843752
> *whats up man ...theres been a whole lot of hoppin goin on hurry yo ass back so i can get some more footage like las time  :biggrin:
> *


So I heard...I may be out the game with that for a while though wanna get my impala done so I can shine like y'all boys


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18846204
> *So I heard...I may be out the game with that for a while though wanna get my impala done so I can shine like y'all boys
> *


Shinin is easy just wax dat primer lol and slap on dem Z's


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Oct 18 2010, 05:52 PM~18843752
> *whats up man ...theres been a whole lot of hoppin goin on hurry yo ass back so i can get some more footage like las time  :biggrin:
> *


Streets of killeen (ft hood st) has been crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Oct 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18866022
> *Streets of killeen (ft hood st) has been crazy :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

4 weeks left


----------



## impalalover64

I'm just about to begin mine 45 days now though!!!


----------



## mrchavez

sup mike.........


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 28 2010, 12:11 PM~18931684
> * sup  mike.........
> *


Sup Lando


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18893124
> *4 weeks left
> *


:thumbsup:
I have 6 weeks to go in my school before I go back home for 8 months.... only to go back to school :banghead:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

HOWS THE RIDE COMING ALONG? LOOKING GOOD FROM THOSE LAST PICS HOMIE!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Oct 28 2010, 06:27 PM~18934717-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> I have 6 weeks to go in my school before I go back home for 8 months.... only to go back to school :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea this school shit sucks ass, even worse so its a military course :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MICHOACANUNO_@Oct 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18937213
> *HOWS THE RIDE COMING ALONG?  LOOKING GOOD FROM THOSE LAST PICS HOMIE!!!
> *


its standing still till after the new year...hope to have it ready by the easter picnic we have down here


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:  2 THE TOP


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687945
> *You can buy Alan Grove's bracket like on Old Gold or Bill Hot Rod 1200 series I used on Betty.  Either will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bitch look's bad ass.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 29 2010, 05:48 PM~18942692
> *yea this school shit sucks ass, even worse so its a military course :angry:
> *


:yessad:
Whatcha taking?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18942692
> *yea this school shit sucks ass, even worse so its a military course :angry:
> its standing still till after the new year...hope to have it ready by the easter picnic we have down here
> *


Me too


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 30 2010, 07:58 PM~18949629
> *:yessad:
> Whatcha taking?
> *


Senior leaders course...aka SLC...basically I get to get treated like a private all ova again for 2 mos


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 1 2010, 06:14 AM~18957186
> *Senior leaders course...aka SLC...basically I get to get treated like a private all ova again for 2 mos
> *


Shitty  .
It'll all be worth it in the end though :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT FOR MIKE MIKE'S BUILD .....GET AT US WHEN U COME DOWN!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mrchavez

how you been mike..its good here in central tex..


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Nov 12 2010, 10:41 AM~19051527-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:24 PM~19052287
> *how  you  been  mike..its good  here in  central tex..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup Landooooo :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICED BOXX_@Nov 12 2010, 01:26 PM~19052749
> *
> *


----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> whats good Jeff
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 GET STUFF DONE U KNOW HOW IT IS


----------



## regal ryda

nuttin but a thang for you though


----------



## impalalover64

count me in........ :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## tkustomstx

Momma said ur grounded when u get back lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 15 2010, 05:50 PM~19075832
> *Momma said ur grounded when u get back lol
> *


Damn I'm gone an still gettin in trouble


----------



## JOHNER

Moonroof looks great,nice work. ..honestly inspired to do do my own now,now all in need is a welder lol..


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 16 2010, 06:32 AM~19080473
> *Damn I'm gone an still gettin in trouble
> *


Lol you cant win for losin lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 17 2010, 08:52 AM~19091100
> *Moonroof looks great,nice work. ..honestly inspired to do do my own now,now all in need is a welder lol..
> *


Thanks...I got some great guys helpin me with my build can't go wrong with a down crew ,cause I can't weld for shit but I can measure my ass off


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## regal ryda

Time to get back to work


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 24 2010, 08:54 AM~19152006
> *Time to get back to work
> *


Sup Mikey! Missed ya in Vegas :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 24 2010, 09:56 AM~19152025
> *Sup Mikey!  Missed ya in Vegas  :wow:
> *


Yea that school shit threw me for a loop not being able to get away that weekend


----------



## lowlyfencentex

Whats goin on man ....when u get back? oh yea let me push the 62 for a bit ...too broke to have a ride with a sunroof :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

have a good thanksgiving...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Nov 24 2010, 02:53 PM~19154286
> *Whats goin on man ....when u get back? oh yea let me push the 62 for a bit ...too broke to have a ride with a sunroof :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Last night round midnight


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 24 2010, 02:56 PM~19154320
> *have  a  good thanksgiving...
> *


Thanks homie u too


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 26 2010, 09:28 AM~19168191
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


wut up my nicca


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 27 2010, 10:03 AM~19174419
> *wut up my nicca
> *


Going to pic up a 67 impala 
if everything gos right :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 24 2010, 02:43 PM~19154629
> *Thanks homie u too
> *


welcome back homie :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85+Nov 27 2010, 10:18 AM~19174760-->
> 
> 
> 
> Going to pic up a 67 impala
> if everything gos right :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Look who joinin the impala club for men :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NorthWestRider_@Nov 27 2010, 04:00 PM~19176662
> *welcome back homie :cheesy:
> *


feels good :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## renzo778

Sup cuz? How da build cumin??


----------



## renzo778

Yo Mike, Im still on da lukout 4 a roof. So let me know if 1 cums up for sale in yo hood. Thx cuz


----------



## regal ryda

Scott my homie has a 44in for a good price if you want I can check what shipping would be to you, the build is comming slowly but surely hope to have it done by easter so I can tear it back down and do some more stuff to it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 28 2010, 09:06 AM~19181442
> *:0 Look who joinin the impala club for men :biggrin:
> feels good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Jus went thru the entire thread.. madd props big dawg!!


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## charles85

:wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:cheesy: .....T T T


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## garageartguy

'60HT!?! :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 6 2010, 10:43 PM~19259648
> *  '60HT!?!  :wave:
> *




















day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done


----------



## King61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 11:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


You bought that 60 Mike? Looks solid.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 7 2010, 01:31 PM~19263979
> *You bought that 60 Mike? Looks solid.
> *


Yea I had my homie put it up for sale while I was at school no body jumped on it so Imma just roll it as a daily til I finsh the Bully probaly :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 11:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


Niiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

couple parts I got for sale you might be interested in  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=571804&hl=


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 8 2010, 08:41 AM~19271324
> *couple parts I got for sale you might be interested in
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=571804&hl=
> *


I picked up the same gear from Skim


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


Impala Ryda doing big thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2010, 07:30 AM~19271680
> *I picked up the same gear from Skim
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 8 2010, 09:32 AM~19271689
> *Impala Ryda doing big thangs  :thumbsup:
> *


tryin ta catch up wit you :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

dammit mike...looking good out there...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 11:23 AM~19272471
> *dammit  mike...looking good  out there...
> *


Im playin catch up homie


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 11:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


Nice find! 
Wat u give fer her??
Solid floors trunk quarters rockers???


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2010, 01:07 PM~19273347
> *Im playin catch up homie
> *


hell yea we all are... but u putting in work .....me= lazy....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 8 2010, 01:57 PM~19273859
> *Nice find!
> Wat u give fer her??
> Solid floors trunk quarters rockers???
> *


we'll just say I made the previous a offer she couldn't refuse :boink: :biggrin:

its pretty solid for the most part a few bubbles...I didnt cop it to drive but it looks like thats what imma end up doing :angry:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 02:23 PM~19274065
> *hell yea  we  all are... but  u  putting  in  work  .....me= lazy....
> *


nah you just got more money than time.....


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 11:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


 :cheesy: You been holdin out on me! I want a '60 baaad!!! :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 8 2010, 04:35 PM~19275443
> *:cheesy:  You been holdin out on me! I want a '60 baaad!!!  :dunno:
> *


hmmmmmmm


----------



## renzo778

:0 :0 Do i hear flippa??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Dec 8 2010, 06:48 PM~19276992
> *:0  :0 Do i hear flippa??
> *


 :yes: but I aint in a rush I may actually put a few dollas in it then try an flippa :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Baller...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 8 2010, 10:50 PM~19279855
> *Baller...
> *


shiiit thats you "BTX Restorations" and shit :biggrin: can I get on the schedule


----------



## lowlyfencentex

shoot me a ticket on that 60 .... :biggrin:


----------



## renzo778

Yo mike, finally figured out how 2 werk tha image uploader, lol. Heres my wknd whip aside from my SS till tha deuce is done......



































That was my 1st old school build...Whatcha think??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Dec 9 2010, 11:15 AM~19283384
> *Yo mike, finally figured out how 2 werk tha image uploader, lol. Heres my wknd whip aside from my SS till tha deuce is done......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my 1st old school build...Whatcha think??
> *


thats hella clean....not too over the top nice stance like a nice pro touring ride :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Thx dawg, I got sum 14's that i swap out evry once in a while. I just posted my 94 n 96 SS's on post yor rides topic. Peep em out. Sup wit dat roof dawg?? Ne word from yo patna?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Dec 9 2010, 11:41 AM~19283567
> *Thx dawg, I got sum 14's that i swap out evry once in a while. I just posted my 94 n 96 SS's on post yor rides topic. Peep em out. Sup wit dat roof dawg?? Ne word from yo patna?
> *


he hasnt got back to me yet...but one of my local homies said he picked up a cpl out in GA so he should be back this weekend i think, I got one but I need to make sure it works like it should b4 i put it up for sale


----------



## renzo778

:thumbsup: Fa sho


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 11 2010, 03:04 PM~19302112
> *:wave:
> *


wuts good brotha :wave:


----------



## impalalover64

What's crackalating homie??? I' almost free!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19259684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day I bought it pics...I'm thinking it may go to the Grinch to get done
> *


mayne.. that bitch on fiya!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:25 PM~19309574
> *mayne.. that bitch on fiya!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## renzo778

Sup w dat roof homie  ?? My ole lady lukin 2 get me a x-mas present. N what better present than a hole in my roof 4 x-mas :x: :x: ya know, :biggrin: So let me know if Santas gona b able 2 make it a gud x-mas for me this yr.


----------



## impalalover64

What's up Homie??? Seen the Bully today...... Looking good!!!!! :thumbsup: I know it's going to come out cleaner than a whistle.....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

ttt


----------



## tkustomstx

TTMFT FOR DA BULLY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19396927
> *
> *


hopefully one day I can acheive your status Bigg Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 22 2010, 11:38 PM~19400282
> *hopefully one day I can acheive your status Bigg Dogg  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: shit im tryin to keep up with the big dogs :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 23 2010, 06:32 AM~19401544
> *:uh:  shit im tryin to keep up with the big dogs :happysad:
> *


shit if thats the case...I must be in the "pup in the nutsack" stage :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

PAGE 62 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 23 2010, 11:27 AM~19403217
> *PAGE 62 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

Happy Holidays Homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## 2low63




----------



## regal ryda

Thanks Jeff and Vic


----------



## sobayduece

merry christmas homie


----------



## renzo778

Merry X-mas cuz!!!!!! Finishin up tha year wit a bang dawg..... check out tha garage/shop build posts, my shits cumin out fyre...WHO DAT!!!!!


----------



## charles85

uffin: :wave:


----------



## tkustomstx

*MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG BROTHA*


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 25 2010, 07:52 PM~19420304
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG BROTHA
> *


Wut it dew Tomm and Chuck :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

what up foo ..bully looking good ,hows the family?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 25 2010, 09:20 PM~19420424
> *Wut it dew Tomm and Chuck :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Dec 25 2010, 09:56 PM~19420925
> * what up foo ..bully looking good ,hows the family?
> *


Wuts up bro good to see u finally found a home wit GT


----------



## impalalover64

Happy Holidays bro!!!!! Thanks for the kind words in my time of need. I will be back though in no time. I will be burying my dad (my best friend) on New Years, but I'm straight. I plan to bring the duece back though.


----------



## LacN_Thru

Bump


----------



## renzo778

Happy holidays homes.... :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## charles85




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 1 2011, 04:42 PM~19476005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you know....lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19482960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG!!!! thats some PHAT ASSES :boink:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

get to work bro....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 08:38 PM~19505313
> *get to work bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit starter :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 3 2011, 07:57 AM~19482960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


slap that at christmas it dont stop jigglin till new years eve :boink: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

howdy dammit...lmao.... :biggrin:


----------



## renzo778

Sup wit da Bully cuz? Ne pics? We all waitin :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778_@Jan 5 2011, 07:57 PM~19515327
> *Sup wit da Bully cuz? Ne pics? We all waitin  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


nah just gettin into the body work now and finding shitty old work, that we gonna have to correct...know of anybody with a solid pass door?


----------



## renzo778

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19516518
> *nah just gettin into the body work now and finding shitty old work, that we gonna have to correct...know of anybody with a solid pass door?
> *


Lemme make a few calls roun here n ill let u know.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 5 2011, 01:24 PM~19511414
> *howdy dammit...lmao.... :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## Venom62

great job with the roof. cant wait to put mine in!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Jan 8 2011, 12:15 PM~19540233-->
> 
> 
> 
> great job with the roof.   cant wait to put mine in!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,yours looks great too I see all the work you did to it...I wanna do a LS swap but that may be something that happens next winter one I finish and actually ride it for at least a month...
> 
> we gonna have to get some dranks when I come back out that way....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 12:06 PM~19540171
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


sup Lando


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19505313
> *get to work bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Bully is lookin PHAT!! Is it an SS??? :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 13 2011, 08:23 PM~19590816
> *:0
> 
> Bully is lookin PHAT!!  Is it an SS???  :wow:
> *


:nosad: not mine no fifth for me


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 8 2011, 08:29 PM~19542619
> *Thanks,yours looks great too I see all the work you did to it...I wanna do a LS swap but that may be something that happens next winter one I finish and actually ride it for at least a month...
> 
> we gonna have to get some dranks when I come back out that way....
> *


Damn right!!!! Let me know next time!!! Serious


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## Groc006

Whats good Homie....... uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

roofs done


----------



## renzo778

Roof cum out sweet cuz!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778+Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734400-->
> 
> 
> 
> Roof cum out sweet cuz!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Scott
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 29 2011, 11:05 PM~19734761
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wuts good Jeff


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 01:05 AM~19734184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofs done
> *



Looks sick homie..... How much work is involved in putting one in??
I'm thinking of doing the same to my deuce :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 29 2011, 10:05 PM~19734184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roofs done
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jan 30 2011, 09:28 AM~19736292
> *looks good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 03:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea! Looks real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 30 2011, 04:17 PM~19738584
> *Fuck yea! Looks real good bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to you it does....thanks again


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 04:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT BISH LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!! CANT WAIT TIL MY RIDE'S BRAINS GET BLOWN OUT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 30 2011, 05:22 PM~19739059
> *THAT BISH LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!! CANT WAIT TIL MY RIDE'S BRAINS GET BLOWN OUT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shiiit I wish mine looked like yours ...with the LS shit goin on


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 30 2011, 05:58 AM~19735804
> *Looks sick homie..... How much work is involved in putting one in??
> I'm thinking of doing the same to my deuce  :biggrin:
> *


Its a lil work involved but overall its pretty easy just gotta make sure you get the measurments down...cause once its cut aint now turning back...that was my biggest hangup could bring myself to cut the roof....thankfully I walked away and my homie took the cutoff wheel and went to it...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

:0 :0 

I did the same today....just gave my boy the cutoff wheel and went away.....





















just tacked in still got a lot more tacks and some mud..


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 04:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its good to see some primer on da bully :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jan 30 2011, 10:17 PM~19742226
> *Its good to see some primer on da bully  :biggrin:
> *




and more to come


----------



## resname93

looks good bRO.


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 04:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit bro looks really good...

yea im still lookn for some shoes bro i can find pretty much everything but them for cheap but im lookn...


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 31 2011, 12:25 AM~19741547
> *Its a lil work involved but overall its pretty easy just gotta make sure you get the measurments down...cause once its cut aint now turning back...that was my biggest hangup could bring myself to cut the roof....thankfully I walked away and my homie took the cutoff wheel and went to it...
> *


Hopefully i can get there soon!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

liken it :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 05:55 PM~19738867
> *thanks to you it does....thanks again
> *


No worries homie, I'm glad the pics helped someone else :thumbsup: 

What's next?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2011, 07:04 PM~19749756
> *No worries homie, I'm glad the pics helped someone else :thumbsup:
> 
> What's next?
> *


finishing the bodywork so I can jamb it out...but the more the shop works on it the more surprises they find ...

but fuck it I'd rather fix it before paint then after


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN+Jan 30 2011, 10:13 PM~19742185-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> I did the same today....just gave my boy the cutoff wheel and went away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tacked in still got a lot more tacks and some mud..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doin it big...thats what I'm talkin bout :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 06:39 PM~19749503
> *Hopefully i can get there soon!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shiiiiit with them skills you ova ther showin you probaly already got it in :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 31 2011, 07:01 PM~19749726
> *liken it  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks that job you doin aint bad either...I just got a great team workin on it for me


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 31 2011, 11:03 PM~19752251
> *finishing the bodywork so I can jamb it out...but the more the shop works on it the more surprises they find ...
> 
> but fuck it I'd rather fix it before paint then after
> *


No doubt, do it right the first time so you aren't paintin it a second time a year later


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2011, 10:06 PM~19752307
> *No doubt, do it right the first time so you aren't paintin it a second time a year later
> *


  an I was gonna short cut it...then my high went away


----------



## caddyking

how big is that roof? what color scheme you going with


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 1 2011, 04:06 AM~19754307
> *how big is that roof? what color scheme you going with
> *


42" if I'm correct...didnt really matta to me I just knew it was a big assed hole and made me a part of the "FUCKADOMELIGHT CLUB".....the color scheme is gonna be black guts, corona cream exterior with a patterned roof and gold z's


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 1 2011, 01:05 AM~19752279
> *
> shiiiiit with them skills you ova ther showin you probaly already got it in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Naw homie.... I don't have any skills, I'm learning as I go just like most of us on LIL.

I wish I could find one around here... I been to like 3 yards around here and no one has a 42 or 44 :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 1 2011, 10:52 AM~19756016
> *Naw homie.... I don't have any skills, I'm learning as I go just like most of us on LIL.
> 
> I wish I could find one around here... I been to like 3 yards around here and no one has a 42 or 44 :uh:
> *


I think I may be taking this one out in a bit I found a guy with a gold one in his car he just crashed


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 1 2011, 05:12 PM~19757990
> *I think I may be taking this one out in a bit I found a guy with a gold one in his car he just crashed
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 31 2011, 10:07 PM~19752325
> * an I was gonna short cut it...then my high went away
> *


 :scrutinize: :420:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 1 2011, 08:51 PM~19761681
> *:wow:  :0
> *


yea I originally wanted the gold roof but couldnt find one then this one pops up


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 2 2011, 12:10 PM~19766620
> *yea I originally wanted the gold roof but couldnt find one then this one pops up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 2 2011, 11:10 AM~19766620
> *yea I originally wanted the gold roof but couldnt find one then this one pops up
> *












how bout a white top... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 09:28 AM~19786042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout a white top... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 08:28 AM~19786042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout a white top... :biggrin:
> *


callin the Impala Police on yo ass


----------



## impalalover64

What's good Homie??


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 4 2011, 11:00 AM~19787082
> *callin the Impala Police on yo ass
> *


i know it...but things are lookin good here..... it mite be apart b4 tha year is over on the rotiserie.. :wow: :wow: our new shop is going up. should be done by april... then its on lil by lil...


----------



## 254BIGFISH

Sup Mike whats been going on cat


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 4 2011, 06:15 PM~19790399
> *Sup Mike whats been going on cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollerz Only *Dallas Chapter*
1953 Chevy 210 Club Coupe*Summer Breeze*

:0 :0 :0 

whats been going on Big Homie, I just been grindin workin on this car, hows the family shoot me ya number again


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 AM~19755061
> *42" if I'm correct...didnt really matta to me I just knew it was a big assed hole and made me a part of the "FUCKADOMELIGHT CLUB"*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 03:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice man looks good


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19795180
> *nice man looks good
> *


Thanks...I definately know I don't wanna do another....lol


----------



## BUD

Man, I love me some Carona Creme on a 62


















































...that didn't sound gay did it?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Feb 5 2011, 01:11 PM~19795377
> *Man, I love me some Carona Creme on a 62
> ...that didn't sound gay did it?
> *


lol.....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up mike ..that 62 lookin better each day yall put yall hands on it


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Feb 8 2011, 09:12 AM~19817258
> *whats up mike ..that 62 lookin better each day yall put yall hands on it
> *


thanks homie, just tryin ta catch up to you thats all, got a few homies comming down this weekend to ride I think


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 8 2011, 10:01 AM~19817613
> *thanks homie, just tryin ta catch up to you thats all, got a few homies comming down this weekend to ride I think
> *


thats whats up ...hope the weather is good enough


----------



## Groc006

uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

Gold glass comming soon in the roof :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 03:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh mayne.....hook up some pics from the inside too. 

Looks too clean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 01:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Dont sell that 44 homie.....thats mine. Hit me up dawg when u get tha skin so we can make arrangements :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gotta get that hole in tha roof... ya know :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 254BIGFISH_@Feb 4 2011, 08:15 PM~19790399
> *Sup Mike whats been going on cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :0 :wow: :0 Rollerzzzz


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up Mike, hows it goin homeboy


----------



## mrchavez

WHUT UP MY NINJA....... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 21 2011, 04:13 PM~19925280-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHUT UP MY NINJA....... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 02:07 PM~19924381
> *what up Mike, hows it goin homeboy
> *


 :wave: 
wuts good homies...just been workin and taking care of some family shit....Lando the Impala Police told me to come by and arrest youir care for improper use of the proper covering....so I'll be by thios weekend to collect it


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 22 2011, 12:26 AM~19929396
> *:wave:
> wuts good homies...just been workin and taking care of some family shit....Lando the Impala Police told me to come by and arrest youir care for improper use of the proper covering....so I'll be by thios weekend to collect it
> *


 :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin: :0


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 22 2011, 12:26 AM~19929396
> *:wave:
> wuts good homies...just been workin and taking care of some family shit....Lando the Impala Police told me to come by and arrest youir care for improper use of the proper covering....so I'll be by thios weekend to collect it
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 21 2011, 11:26 PM~19929396
> *:wave:
> wuts good homies...just been workin and taking care of some family shit....Lando the Impala Police told me to come by and arrest youir care for improper use of the proper covering....so I'll be by thios weekend to collect it
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 10:28 AM~19786042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout a white top... :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE IN VIOLATION OF DA IMPALA CODE 1962,254,62AND IS SUBJECT TO FINES$500 UP $6200! OR JAIL TIME WITH A 62 YEAR MINIMUM SENTICE :wow: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## juangotti

Whats up Mike!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 23 2011, 06:49 PM~19944382-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE IN VIOLATION OF DA IMPALA CODE 1962,254,62AND IS SUBJECT TO FINES$500 UP $6200! OR JAIL TIME WITH A 62 YEAR MINIMUM SENTICE :wow:  :biggrin:   :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x62 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:14 PM~19944612
> *Whats up Mike!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut up Juan :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-charles85_@Feb 23 2011, 03:59 PM~19943103
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


sup Chuck


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:10 PM~19938041
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


my ninja....wuts good homie


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 23 2011, 08:45 PM~19944928
> *x62  :biggrin:
> wut up Juan  :wave:
> sup Chuck
> *


Hay! you got yo money right.
:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 23 2011, 08:20 PM~19945293
> *Hay! you got yo money right.
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


wuts up for that part...you good homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 23 2011, 07:52 PM~19945002
> *my ninja....wuts good homie
> *


chillin.. sup wit u


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 23 2011, 09:36 PM~19945493
> *wuts up for that part...you good homie
> *


ya homie it's all good body man working on it :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2011, 11:11 PM~19947143
> *chillin.. sup wit u
> *


steady grind tryin to get a few cookies so I can finish this damn car before I die


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2011, 08:10 AM~19948222
> *steady grind tryin to get a few cookies so I can finish this damn car before I die
> *


you know you'll be out by easter


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 24 2011, 06:15 AM~19948236
> *you know you'll be out by easter
> *


 :nosad: i wish had some issues come up


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2011, 09:38 AM~19948537
> *:nosad: i wish had some issues come up
> *


Well If you sell me those Zeniths, that should help u out!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 24 2011, 07:47 AM~19948572
> *Well If you sell me those Zeniths, that should help u out!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2011, 10:44 AM~19948885
> *:no:
> *


It was worth a try!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 24 2011, 10:28 AM~19949651
> *It was worth a try!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 23 2011, 06:49 PM~19944382
> *YOU ARE IN VIOLATION OF DA IMPALA CODE 1962,254,62AND IS SUBJECT TO FINES$500 UP $6200! OR JAIL TIME WITH A 62 YEAR MINIMUM SENTICE :wow:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


damn......!!!!!!!!!!!! big trouble.... 

its in the schedule.... real soon.... im getting my inspiration in this topic..thats why im in here ..... 

ttt mike..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt FO A ***** BUILD! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 05:39 PM~19968337
> *ttt FO A ***** BUILD! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 08:39 PM~19968337
> *ttt FO A ***** BUILD! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:wow: 

:cheesy:


----------



## resname93

hows it going bROtha? how is the ride coming along?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19993617
> *hows it going bROtha? how is the ride icoming along?
> *


Its commin homie....just waitin on sheetmetal to finish the bodywork should be in paint by early may if goes well....then gettin cut may not be in that order tho.....lol
I see you gettin down with the diamond already


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 1 2011, 09:33 PM~19993908
> *Its commin homie....just waitin on sheetmetal to finish the bodywork should be in paint by early may if goes well....then gettin cut may not be in that order tho.....lol
> I see you gettin down with the diamond already
> *


i gotta catch up with you. looking for body parts is i bitch bRO.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## sobayduece

whats up homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sobayduece+Mar 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20025388-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much just gathering sheetmetal so I can get the body finished,,,,,hows yours goin
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Mar 5 2011, 05:49 PM~20023620
> *
> *


sup wit it homie :h5:


----------



## impalalover64

Sup Homie did you get that stuff yesterday??? Dont forget to check on those straps for me.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Mar 6 2011, 06:01 PM~20029781
> *Sup Homie did you get that stuff yesterday??? Dont forget to check on those straps for me.
> *


Got the quarters too :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Venom62

whats up homie, cant wait to see u in the street!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20030257
> *Got the quarters too :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :420: :420:   :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 8 2011, 10:53 AM~20042300-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :420:  :420:      :tongue:  :tongue:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up mayne
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Venom62_@Mar 6 2011, 07:48 PM~20030572
> *whats up homie,  cant wait to see u in the street!!!
> *


shit if I had yo pockets I'd be rollin by now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup mike??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20043882
> *Sup mike??
> *


Just trying to make it bro....got my quarters now just waiting for my homie to install them then I'm one step closer :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

page 68 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Mar 9 2011, 05:18 AM~20049008
> *page 68  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: saved a spot just for you


----------



## Groc006

What it due homie....... uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 10 2011, 03:35 PM~20061020
> *What it due homie....... uffin:
> *


Tryin ta catch up to you


----------



## SoTexCustomz

wheres the pics of the deuce i need some motivation


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 10:47 PM~20064636
> *wheres the pics of the deuce i need some motivation
> *


under wraps til the bodyworks done :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2011, 01:17 PM~20068689
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :fool2: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 11 2011, 10:44 PM~20072975
> *under wraps til the bodyworks done :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see it! :h5:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2011, 06:45 PM~20061097
> *Tryin ta catch up to you
> *


I think it's the other way around ... I'm trying to catch upto you.... Your way ahead of me :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 12 2011, 12:44 AM~20072975
> *under wraps til the bodyworks done :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 13 2011, 10:37 AM~20080689
> *:0
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## renzo778

Sup cuz?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 BACK 2 THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by renzo778+Mar 15 2011, 12:17 PM~20097206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup cuz?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 08:49 AM~20112792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 BACK 2 THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


nothin like a fat ass chick Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20135294
> *nothin like a fat ass chick Jeff  :thumbsup:
> *



x62 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 10:49 AM~20112792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 BACK 2 THE TOP :biggrin:
> *



:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

where's them body work pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 PM~20146910
> *where's them body work pics....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 25 2011, 04:25 PM~20180270
> *:0
> *


TTT


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 25 2011, 07:06 PM~20180137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THATS NICE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 29 2011, 05:29 PM~20212960
> *DAMN THATS NICE!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Yes it is! sup Mike??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Mar 25 2011, 04:06 PM~20180137-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy.....that ass make me wanna :fool2:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Mar 30 2011, 12:48 PM~20219290
> *Yes it is!  sup Mike??
> *


nada


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2011, 11:53 AM~20236797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti

:yawn: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 26 2011, 05:39 PM~19968337
> *ttt FO A ***** BUILD! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63

Still got these for you Mike

Playa Priced for those of us that are monetarily impaired at the present time  












LMK


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2011, 12:53 PM~20236797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more :fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Apr 1 2011, 08:26 PM~20239602
> *Still got these for you Mike
> 
> Playa Priced for those of us that are monetarily impaired at the present time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK
> *


LMK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2011, 03:53 PM~20236797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT.... & :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

sup fellas


----------



## vouges17

:420:


----------



## resname93

whats goin on bROtha? still waiting for those pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 25 2011, 06:06 PM~20180137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, everytime i see this pic!!!!!
makes me want to go



































:fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 4 2011, 07:56 PM~20259922
> *man, everytime i see this pic!!!!!
> makes me want to go
> :fool2:
> *


I know I'm the same way


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:fool2: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2011, 01:31 PM~20265031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :chuck: :fool2: :inout: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## 2low63

looks like we have another BROWARD FEST in here :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## badwayz30

Whats up with it Mike!? How the deuce coming along?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Apr 6 2011, 02:56 AM~20271750
> *Whats up with it Mike!? How the deuce coming along?
> *


Sup wit it bro.....how's it goin ova there


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2011, 11:31 AM~20265031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


 :0 :0 :fool2: :fool2: :chuck:


----------



## vouges17

:run:


----------



## CHUCC

TTT for the Bully :biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2011, 05:43 AM~20272054
> *Sup wit it bro.....how's it goin ova there
> *


It's going brau! Stacking these chips! Counting these months... Ya know


----------



## juangotti

TTT for the bully!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2011, 09:36 AM~20290990
> *TTT for the bully!
> *


Sup Juan :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 12:41 PM~20292272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


more :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2011, 02:13 PM~20292113
> *Sup Juan :wave:
> *


Bout to bust out this Imp! All about them G Body's :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2011, 07:19 PM~20294938
> *Bout to bust out this Imp! All about them G Body's :biggrin:
> *


I still got one in the cut


----------



## willskie187




----------



## vouges17

*ttmft*


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 9 2011, 04:09 PM~20298527
> *I still got one in the cut
> *


what you going to do with it uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mrchavez

waaaaaaassssssssssss sssssssssuuuuuuuuppppiniinggggggggg :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2011, 08:38 AM~20380269
> *what you going to do with it uffin:
> *


sell it so I can finish this or just make it my hopper if I finish the impala 1st


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 20 2011, 09:05 AM~20380471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what no sexy chicas


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 20 2011, 10:01 AM~20380806
> *waaaaaaassssssssssss        sssssssssuuuuuuuuppppiniinggggggggg :biggrin:
> *


wut it dew LANNNNNNDOOOOOO


----------



## Groc006

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Groc006, regal ryda

What it due Big Dogg..... :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 20 2011, 02:37 PM~20382684
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Groc006, regal ryda
> 
> What it due Big Dogg..... :wave:
> *


Workin my ass off and not on my ride


----------



## tkustomstx

TTMFT


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20382622
> *sell it so I can finish this or just make it my hopper if I finish the impala 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mofo is bad. LOL Dont sell it till its necessary,. :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

whats goin on bROtha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2011, 09:52 PM~20385782
> *Mofo is bad. LOL Dont sell it till its necessary,. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2011, 03:31 PM~20382622
> *sell it so I can finish this or just make it my hopper if I finish the impala 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit, I'd roll the fuck outta that and just take your time on the impala


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20382622
> *sell it so I can finish this or just make it my hopper if I finish the impala 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean, if you going to sell it pm me :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 21 2011, 03:59 PM~20390768
> *clean, if you going to sell it pm me :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20385782
> *Mofo is bad. LOL Dont sell it till its necessary,. :biggrin:
> *


it needs new paint...i dont fuck wit it too much nowadays tho


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by resname93+Apr 20 2011, 10:31 PM~20386552-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats goin on bROtha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 09:00 AM~20388431
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** yours way cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:49 AM~20389116
> *Shit, I'd roll the fuck outta that and just take your time on the impala
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but I gotta get the Deuce out....workin as if my plaque depends on ityes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 02:59 PM~20390768
> *clean, if you going to sell it pm me :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know errthang got a price :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 05:53 AM~20395136
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 06:16 AM~20395185
> *:0
> *


yes:
:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2011, 08:27 AM~20395435
> *I would but I gotta get the Deuce out....workin as if my plaque depends on it :yes:
> *


I hear ya on that, a Deuce beats a g-body any day of the week  :yes:


----------



## impalalover64

I seen you out dipping last night homie. What's been up???


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Apr 23 2011, 10:53 AM~20402319
> *I seen you out dipping last night homie.  What's been up???
> *



like a ******* mike?..................... just kidding :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Apr 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20398656-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on that, a Deuce beats a g-body any day of the week  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definately....love the cutty cause I can beat on it and not really care too much
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 09:53 AM~20402319
> *I seen you out dipping last night homie.  What's been up???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nada homie hadn't driven the cutty in a min so I charged it up and pulled it out
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 23 2011, 12:12 PM~20402972
> *like a ******* mike?..................... just kidding :chuck:  :chuck:
> *


Hell no....I may smoke cowboy killers, but will neva dip


----------



## impalalover64

Lmao!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Groc006

TTT


----------



## Venom62

man i wish i had another car to ride, all these damn project but nothing done!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
I guess i need to order some parts for the tre!!!!!!!


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 24 2011, 07:12 PM~20411233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## wired61

:wave: just droppin thru Mike :wave:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 02:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Roof looks sik


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Groc006+Apr 24 2011, 03:31 PM~20409879-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 06:04 PM~20410697
> *man i wish i had another car to ride, all these damn project but nothing done!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> I guess i need to order some parts for the tre!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do have another car to ride you got that GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 07:12 PM~20411233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm huntin for that rabbit now :biggrin: :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cesar [email protected] 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20411245
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411304
> *:wave: just droppin thru Mike :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup wit it Mo hows the Aces comming
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Apr 24 2011, 10:07 PM~20412760
> *Roof looks sik
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

U think u will have the 62 out b 4 winter??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 25 2011, 09:57 AM~20414518
> *U think u will have the 62 out b 4 winter??
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Apr 25 2011, 08:57 AM~20414518-->
> 
> 
> 
> U think u will have the 62 out b 4 winter??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be out but wil be painted and gettin reassembled gotta rep right so I won't break it out until I've got the undies an all done not just paint
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2011, 10:32 AM~20415140
> *:0
> *


Tryin ta make a new years debut unless some shit changes at wrk 
How you love that


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 25 2011, 04:19 PM~20416813
> *It won't be out but wil be painted and gettin reassembled gotta rep right so I won't break it out until I've got the undies an all done not just paint
> Tryin ta make a new years debut unless some shit changes at wrk
> How you love that
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## tkustomstx

*WHATS UP 254 come on down to killeen and get tatted by the BEST at ADDICTION TATTOOS!!! Its located at 2602 S.FORT HOOD ST SUITE 103 just come thru and talk to HARLEY, CESAR, or PETE.
*


----------



## resname93

whats goin on bROtha? how is the ride coming?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 1 2011, 11:17 PM~20464033
> *whats goin on bROtha? how is the ride coming?
> *


slowly but surely


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2011, 01:14 PM~20476603
> *slowly but surely
> *


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20476603
> *slowly but surely
> *


so true, every great project takes time


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Groc006

TTT... Happy Cinco!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

What it do?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 4 2011, 08:45 AM~20482557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I get pissed when I watch this scene now.....man they fucked up a perfectly good deuce


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2011, 11:22 PM~20534449
> *I get pissed when I watch this scene now.....man they fucked up a perfectly good deuce
> *


I said the same shit homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2011, 03:58 PM~19738044
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: looking good!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 13 2011, 08:28 PM~20548990
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: looking good!!!!!
> *


Thanks D


----------



## vouges17

whats good homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 15 2011, 07:46 AM~20556002
> *whats good homie
> *


nada tryin ta catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX

HURRY UP


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee

:inout: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:inout:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 16 2011, 05:08 PM~20564129-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 16 2011, 06:41 PM~20564736
> *:inout:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES COVELLO_@May 16 2011, 07:20 PM~20565003
> *:inout:
> *


 :inout: :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 16 2011, 02:08 PM~20564129-->
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 16 2011, 03:41 PM~20564736
> *:inout:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JAMES [email protected] 16 2011, 04:20 PM~20565003
> *:inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@May 16 2011, 05:37 PM~20565598
> *:inout:  :cheesy:
> *


:inout:


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## MICHOACANUNO

BUMP FOR A SICKASS DUECE


----------



## regal ryda

thanks for the comments fellas


----------



## Groc006

TTT for some motivation!! uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

:inout::x:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

:inout:


----------



## rick383

any progress ?


----------



## regal ryda

dunno havent seen it in a few days


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> dunno havent seen it in a few days


stop frontin! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> stop frontin! :biggrin:


:shh:


----------



## juangotti

Man Im just gonna start reading the thread again and pretend everything is new to me. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> Man Im just gonna start reading the thread again and pretend everything is new to me. :biggrin:


lol....i'll post updates shortly


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> lol....i'll post updates shortly


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

a cpl of the homies cars


----------



## lowlyfencentex

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


man thats a badass pic mike


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


Nice homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

how much shipped for the spinner hubcaps paypal ready. jk looking good mayne


----------



## regal ryda

lowlyfencentex said:


> man thats a badass pic mike


you sayin that cause yo rides in there :thumbsup:


Groc006 said:


> Nice homie...:thumbsup:


thanks if I could only do metal work like you it'd be painted by now


Skim said:


> how much shipped for the spinner hubcaps paypal ready. jk looking good mayne


trade for chrome


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


Sup Mike..car is lookin real nice man!


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> Sup Mike..car is lookin real nice man!


Thanks Gee, its come a long way and still got more to go I just want it painted b4 I leave so it can cure up for a whole min before I put anything on it....


----------



## rick383

looks good bro how big is that sunroof i though it was a 44


----------



## mrchavez

looking good mike.....


----------



## regal ryda

rick383 said:


> looks good bro how big is that sunroof i though it was a 44


its a 42 I got rid of the 44 it wasnt gold and I really wanted that gold glass, maybe the next will have a 44 or even no roof


mrchavez said:


> looking good mike.....


thanks Lando


----------



## impalalover64

where are you going??? I have'nt seen you in a while.


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> where are you going??? I have'nt seen you in a while.


WTF you been mayne....they tryin to send me to Drum, but I got a Warrant packet that goes up next month so hopefully that'll stop that


----------



## impalalover64

Bro I've been around just working like crazy. Drum........:finger: I've been avoiding that place and Riley. Good Luck!!!


----------



## renzo778

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


Yo Mike, lookin gud so far homie


----------



## juangotti

yezir


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


might need your help with something in August I'll hit you up lata


----------



## Venom62

Damn Mike, Im glad to see your car getting work done!!! I know u cant wait to see it painted. That roof is looking good as hell!!!!!! Can't wait til my deuce gets opened like a can of pork n beans!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Venom62 said:


> Damn Mike, Im glad to see your car getting work done!!! I know u cant wait to see it painted. That roof is looking good as hell!!!!!! Can't wait til my deuce gets opened like a can of pork n beans!!!!!!!!


LOL yous a fool....yea I stopped by the shop today and my homie looks like he gonna have it ready for me to start layin color down in about a week or so,,,,,its been long but I know dudes been injured an I can relate to that


----------



## C-ROW

Nice build bRO , do u have any pics of the top from the inside . Thanks bRO


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie


----------



## regal ryda

C-ROW said:


> Nice build bRO , do u have any pics of the top from the inside . Thanks bRO


Yea I have to find them though 


vouges17 said:


> looking good homie


Thanks Sleep you goin to Tulsa?


----------



## 254BIGFISH

:thumbsup:Mike


----------



## charles85

Wuz up Mike hows :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

What that co like fellas..... Chuck that Regal lookin pimp mayne


----------



## garageartguy

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Gee, its come a long way and still got more to go I just want it painted b4 I leave so it can cure up for a whole min before I put anything on it....


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:


wuts been up Jeff


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> a cpl of the homies cars


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## regal ryda




----------



## regal ryda




----------



## loster87

Nice work.lookin good


----------



## regal ryda

your ride looked good up in Tulsa sucks you had some issues, but we had our share on the way up too


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> your ride looked good up in Tulsa sucks you had some issues, but we had our share on the way up too


I can't thank you enough Mike for helping me out Friday night... or should i say Saturday morning... I owe you big time homie. Count on that radio bezel. It's the least i could do.


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> I can't thank you enough Mike for helping me out Friday night... or should i say Saturday morning... I owe you big time homie. Count on that radio bezel. It's the least i could do.


 Dont even trip homie its what we do, youd have probaly done the same if the roles were reversed


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> Dont even trip homie its what we do, youd have probaly done the same if the roles were reversed


believe it bro


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Nice Work. Looks Like it will be painted soon :thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine to that stage......


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Looking good Mikey! keep it moving homie! you know the deal.:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

1bad-azz cadi said:


> :thumbsup:


sup big dog!


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> Looking good Mikey! keep it moving homie! you know the deal.:h5:












:biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30

I went up to the shop today and took a look at ol "Backyard Bully". You look like you gon be on nem z's and painted up real soon! Looking real nice brau!


----------



## loster87

regal ryda said:


> your ride looked good up in Tulsa sucks you had some issues, but we had our share on the way up too


 yea it sucked but i drove it around for about 2and a half hours when i got home and it ran perfect..im just gona change out the fuel filter and strainer and hope it helps...but cant wait to see ur car painted.


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


>


Nice...i diggin the gold moonroof................i still need to find one for mine


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> I just want it painted b4 I leave so it can cure up for a whole min before I put anything on it....


_"If it was me, i would let it cure for atleast - a year..... but I wouldnt recommend that though" - *Craig Parker sunday driver 
*_


----------



## regal ryda

Lil sneek peek


















I jambed the hood and fender edges today....tommorow I'll rescuff them and possibly do the doors too


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> _"If it was me, i would let it cure for atleast - a year..... but I wouldnt recommend that though" - *Craig Parker sunday driver
> *_


you get my ebay message


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lookin good Mike...


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> lookin good Mike...



:thumbsup: I'm tryin ta catch up to ya


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Nice...i diggin the gold moonroof................i still need to find one for mine


thanks....im just tryin ta do what I can to have a nice driver.....I got few more but they all smoke tint with the mirror outside, and they all 42's


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz30 said:


> I went up to the shop today and took a look at ol "Backyard Bully". You look like you gon be on nem z's and painted up real soon! Looking real nice brau!


yea hopefully mayne...I'm tryin ta get it in hopefully it'll have full color in about 2-3weeks dunno yet



loster87 said:


> yea it sucked but i drove it around for about 2and a half hours when i got home and it ran perfect..im just gona change out the fuel filter and strainer and hope it helps...but cant wait to see ur car painted.


thanks....but it looked real hot even when it was leavin truck had that 214 area code on it baller shit right there:thumbsup:



juangotti said:


> sup big dog!


 sup mayne, I see the cutty looking for some paint


1bad-azz cadi said:


> :thumbsup:


 


Jimmie Aka DjCillo said:


> Nice Work. Looks Like it will be painted soon :thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine to that stage......


I'm trying homie....thanks 90% of all the work put in on this was by my inexperienced hands truly a backyard build up, the other 20% was done by my homie Tom and his dad at Tommys Kustoms, I suck at bodywork


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Lil sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jambed the hood and fender edges today....tommorow I'll rescuff them and possibly do the doors too


:cheesy:
Nice progress, can't wait to see that color on it


----------



## 68droppa

wut up Homie ya need 2 get this thang on the streets Ed talkin bout doin a Car DVD 2  will see though.


----------



## regal ryda

LacN_Thru said:


> :cheesy:
> Nice progress, can't wait to see that color on it


Thanks mayne.....I'm tryin



68droppa said:


> wut up Homie ya need 2 get this thang on the streets Ed talkin bout doin a Car DVD 2  will see though.


did you watch the bike footage yet


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


>


 Looking good Mike THA TIGER


----------



## regal ryda

DKM ATX said:


> Looking good Mike THA TIGER


 whats goin on SUPERNATURAL hows it goin


----------



## 68droppa

regal ryda said:


> Thanks mayne.....I'm tryin
> 
> 
> did you watch the bike footage yet


Yea seen some of it came out good. you up in there lookin 2 cool n shit


----------



## regal ryda

68droppa said:


> Yea seen some of it came out good. you up in there lookin 2 cool n shit


Thats how the cool kids roll mayne


----------



## regal ryda

Did a little more edge work


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> Did a little more edge work


Is that Corona Cream I see going on there? Shit is gonna be tight...


----------



## regal ryda

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


TKeeby79 said:


> Is that Corona Cream I see going on there? Shit is gonna be tight...


Yesssir cant wait til its all coated either.....been waitin a long time to get to this point


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Yesssir cant wait til its all coated either.....been waitin a long time to get to this point


  need i say more! you coming along man!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: aye ol dude flaked on me like dandruff.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Looking good Mike THA TIGER


 somebody gotta new caddy


----------



## regal ryda

1bad-azz cadi said:


> need i say more! you coming along man!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: aye ol dude flaked on me like dandruff.


 so whats the new move


----------



## LaidbackLuis

now we're talkin !!!


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> now we're talkin !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

oooohweeee!!! That is nice Mike. This is my motivation. Cant wait to get me a deuce. Almost tempted to throw my 64 on the market for a trade for a duece


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> oooohweeee!!! That is nice Mike. This is my motivation. Cant wait to get me a deuce. Almost tempted to throw my 64 on the market for a trade for a duece


theres a guy down this way with one he's tryin to get rid of.....but it needs a lot of love like mine did in the beginning


----------



## Austin Ace

regal ryda said:


> Did a little more edge work


 Looking Damn Good!


----------



## charles85

Already homie :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

regal ryda said:


> theres a guy down this way with one he's tryin to get rid of.....but it needs a lot of love like mine did in the beginning


Ill wait till Im a baller like you then just scoop one up with minimal fab work. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

color lookin good ....


----------



## regal ryda

Austin Ace said:


> Looking Damn Good!


damn thought you wa sin jail or sum shit, thanks tho PNutt


charles85 said:


> Already homie :thumbsup:


tryin to get into full color like you mayne


juangotti said:


> Ill wait till Im a baller like you then just scoop one up with minimal fab work. :biggrin:


shit I wish I was a baller....and I had a shitload of bodywork that damn black primer hid a lot of shit, I'll probaly never build another car like this


lowlyfencentex said:


> color lookin good ....


thanks mayne just tryin to catch up


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## willskie187

She's almost back together, Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

whens the shell getting blessed


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> whens the shell getting blessed


I wanna do it after the holiday....but who knows....gotta take a lil bread from this to sale the cutty so I can get mo cheese


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> :inout:


time to start yours nicca


----------



## 8t4mc

lookin sweet man.....


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


>


Looks like mine right now with no front clip.....Do work homie!!


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Looks like mine right now with no front clip.....Do work homie!!


yea Imma put the fender and trunk back on tomoro and try and get everything lined up so I can spray soon


----------



## Zoom

Can't wait to see it blessed! Happy fourth!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Lookin good mayne keep it up


----------



## regal ryda

yea was gonna do it this week...but I'm about to do another motor swaphno:gotta be purrring if imma be rollin them long trips with the coast to coast chapter 
vvvvvvvv New Hottness vvvvvvvvvv

















vvvvvvvv Old hottness vvvvvvvvv


----------



## regal ryda

leong357 said:


> Can't wait to see it blessed! Happy fourth!





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> nice





64_EC_STYLE said:


> Lookin good mayne keep it up


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for keepin me motivated fellas


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Comming along good


----------



## juangotti




----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> yea Imma put the fender and trunk back on tomoro and try and get everything lined up so I can spray soon




:h5:


----------



## USF '63

TTT


----------



## regal ryda

new muscle done on to paint


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> new muscle done on to paint


get on to the paint and stop stallin..........:buttkick:


----------



## chrisdizzle

Lookin good homie


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> get on to the paint and stop stallin..........:buttkick:


gotta clean up the engine compartment first



chrisdizzle said:


> Lookin good homie


thanks homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> gotta clean up the engine compartment first


:thumbsup: let me know i have a ball milled chrome engine dress kit that i was going to use,but ended up sellin the project that i was going to use it for and the matching tranny pan. all the 350/350......


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup: let me know i have a ball milled chrome engine dress kit that i was going to use,but ended up sellin the project that i was going to use it for and the matching tranny pan. all the 350/350......


pm me a price on it


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> pm me a price on it


:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

whats been good homie :wave:


----------



## JOHNER

Nice progress!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## impalalover64

that mug sounded good today bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> that mug sounded good today bro!!!!!!!!!!


thanks mayne


----------



## Groc006

TTT


----------



## lowlyfencentex

what happened to the old one?


----------



## regal ryda

lowlyfencentex said:


> what happened to the old one?


what the motor? I gave it to Rich who then in turn sold it to Tomms dad


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sent you a PM homie


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> Sent you a PM homie


Thanks


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


>


Doing It Live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## badwayz30

regal ryda said:


> new muscle done on to paint


Look at cha!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

DKM ATX said:


> Doing It Live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


Mr Gee said:


>


Sup G


badwayz30 said:


> Look at cha!:thumbsup:


You know I had to do something


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## Coca Pearl

i have forgotten about you. just have to get the parts out of storages to get pix.......:yessad:


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> i have forgotten about you. just have to get the parts out of storages to get pix.......:yessad:


no rush bro


----------



## regal ryda

Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


----------



## chrisdizzle

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now



SAAWEET jESUS!!!


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


 dam homie you are almost ready to roll:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

God damn they are sexy!!!!!! Can't wait to see them on the duece


----------



## 254BIGFISH

:thumbsup:


regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


----------



## regal ryda

chrisdizzle said:


>





8t4mc said:


> SAAWEET jESUS!!!





sobayduece said:


> dam homie you are almost ready to roll:thumbsup:





willskie187 said:


> God damn they are sexy!!!!!! Can't wait to see them on the duece





254BIGFISH said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks fellas, its been a long ass 2 years waitin ta see these wheels mounted on tires glad I'm to that point now


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> no rush bro



i'll take them z's out for a test drive for you.... need to make sure there safe for you.............:x:


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


>





Coca Pearl said:


> i'll take them z's out for a test drive for you.... need to make sure there safe for you.............:x:



already done bounced them hoes off the pavement to see how they look falling from about 45in


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

regal ryda said:


> already done bounced them hoes off the pavement to see how they look falling from about 45in


Pics or it didnt happin


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


Sweet 8lbs 6oz baby Jesus !! Nice!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

willskie187 said:


> Pics or it didnt happin


what you wanna physically see me bouncing it off the ground:biggrin:



Groc006 said:


> Sweet 8lbs 6oz baby Jesus !! Nice!!





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


thanks homies


----------



## Skim

lets see that color mayne!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> lets see that color mayne!


not just yet my brotha


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> already done bounced them hoes off the pavement to see how they look falling from about 45in


:rant:

they needs to roll only boucing when out dippin........:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> :rant:
> 
> they needs to roll only boucing when out dippin........:roflmao:


these beeshes will only twist no hopping on these


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

U Are Not Play'n wit these bad boy's!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> U Are Not Play'n wit these bad boy's!!!!!!




Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


killing em :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> killing em :thumbsup:


You know how we do :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> these beeshes will only twist no hopping on these


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup: so fresh, so clean!


----------



## Venom62

DAMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:






mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: so fresh, so clean!


thanks homie



Venom62 said:


> DAMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sup Big homie...hows errthang out yo way......wifey doing ok?


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Z's mounted mayne .....not long now


Damn those look good :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Lukin gud Homie


----------



## regal ryda

LacN_Thru said:


> Damn those look good :wow: :thumbsup:


thanks mayne for all the help and the comment:thumbsup:



renzo778 said:


> Lukin gud Homie


what it dew homie hows the 62 comming


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> thanks mayne for all the help and the comment:thumbsup:what it dew homie hows the 62 comming


 Dam diz nicca nose evr body frum coast to coast! We gona Cruz diz summer r wat??


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Dam diz nicca nose evr body frum coast to coast! We gona Cruz diz summer r wat??


dunno bout this summer cause I want my undies done b4 I really bring it out but imma definately be killin the streets after new years


----------



## Coca Pearl

mine will be cruisin da streets and freeway soon and the the tear down begins after lone star round up next year.......


----------



## Pitbullx

shits lookin right nigg, you gotta bring that bitch on base and let me see it once you get it sprayed up


----------



## regal ryda

Pitbullx said:


> shits lookin right nigg, you gotta bring that bitch on base and let me see it once you get it sprayed up


this bitch is gonna be my daily....lol


Thanks for looking out on them mounts for me


----------



## Pitbullx

regal ryda said:


> this bitch is gonna be my daily....lol
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking out on them mounts for me


no problem, I should be getting some FR380's in a couple weeks 155/80r13 ill let you know when we get them


----------



## regal ryda

Pitbullx said:


> no problem, I should be getting some FR380's in a couple weeks 155/80r13 ill let you know when we get them


hell yea do that


----------



## renzo778

Da whips lukin gud cuz


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Coca Pearl

need to see update pix homie....


----------



## DKM ATX

Whats good big Mike? tha deuce is looking right


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> need to see update pix homie....





DKM ATX said:


> Whats good big Mike? tha deuce is looking right


LIl sneek peek.....


































More tommorow


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> LIl sneek peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tommorow


 Hell yea good to see some color :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

TTT its comin


----------



## regal ryda

gotta give props to my homeboy Tomm for comming thru today givin his hand with the paint gun, I started sweatin like a slave and wouldnt stop so he took over to save the paint job, dude has been my ace thru this entire build, and proof that without down ass homies most of us wouldn't get shit done


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Homie, TTT...


----------



## juangotti

ooweeeee:


----------



## regal ryda

Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


----------



## juangotti

8=======D~~~~$


----------



## Skim

sup with that 3 rag back there :0 man that dhits comin to life!


----------



## slickpanther

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


Hell yeah Mike! It's coming together nicely. Those Zeniths really set it off. Congratulations on the progress


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup mikey mike your coming together homie! that duece is gettin loose homie! ***** mike is active huh! "with no drip"







I spray this on my hair when I start laggin lol! looking good yg rider!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


:wow::uh::wow::h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> sup with that 3 rag back there :0 man that dhits comin to life!


I'll see you next week ! I forgot about that "special event" in your city! lol! :thumbsdown:


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> sup mikey mike your coming together homie! that duece is gettin loose homie! ***** mike is active huh! "with no drip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spray this on my hair when I start laggin lol! looking good yg rider!


Hell yeah homie is gettin' real active huh!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> gotta give props to my homeboy Tomm for comming thru today givin his hand with the paint gun, I started sweatin like a slave and wouldnt stop so he took over to save the paint job, dude has been my ace thru this entire build, and proof that without down ass homies most of us wouldn't get shit done


Preach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalalover64

Bro she looks siick!!!!! And yes Tommy is the man, dude wont stop until shit is straight. I like his work ethic and a true homie (hard to come by these days) remind me to bring you those fender spears theyre yours!! I have another surprise for ya too.


----------



## 63 VERT

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


Looks good homie


----------



## juangotti

I just keep comming back to look


----------



## dunk420

Nice!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Bro she looks siick!!!!! And yes Tommy is the man, dude wont stop until shit is straight. I like his work ethic and a true homie (hard to come by these days) remind me to bring you those fender spears theyre yours!! I have another surprise for ya too.


thats whats up thanks again... 


63 VERT said:


> Looks good homie


thanks homie:thumbsup:


juangotti said:


> I just keep comming back to look


you know you welcome in here playa:h5:


dunk420 said:


> Nice!!!


tryin ta catch up to you mayne


chrisdizzle said:


>


Now the long road to finish lies aheadhno:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> sup with that 3 rag back there :0 man that dhits comin to life!


Thats the homie that bought that white one from Orlando, its goin with the stayfast top I was askin you about.....


----------



## badwayz30

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


Woooooooo we! That bitch came out nice man. Still got to finish putting it together but Congrats man! Another quality lowrider in Killeen!


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz30 said:


> Woooooooo we! That bitch came out nice man. Still got to finish putting it together but Congrats man! Another quality lowrider in Killeen!


thanks mayne I'm just glad its at this point now I can come home and work....lol, waitin fo that rag lac to hit them streets with me bro


----------



## badwayz30

regal ryda said:


> thanks mayne I'm just glad its at this point now I can come home and work....lol, waitin fo that rag lac to hit them streets with me bro


Oh fa sho! It's coming!


----------



## willskie187

Lookin good Homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

badwayz30 said:


> Oh fa sho! It's coming!


 lika bat outta hell!!!  what up fam?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

Congrats on the build mike ...now that right there is what make a rida #1.step his game up, #2.go back to the drawing board, or #3.forget where he put his keys and dont bring his shit out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


:naughty: that cream cheese paint came out nice homie......:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

willskie187 said:


> Lookin good Homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie



lowlyfencentex said:


> Congrats on the build mike ...now that right there is what make a rida #1.step his game up, #2.go back to the drawing board, or #3.forget where he put his keys and dont bring his shit out! :thumbsup:


 nah bro it aint all that....just a nice lil street car, but thanks tho:h5:


Coca Pearl said:


> :naughty: that cream cheese paint came out nice homie......:thumbsup:


thanks mayne:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good Man! Love that Corona Cream on some Gold Z's cant wait to see her done Homie. I know you feeling good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Damn, the duece looks great!! congrats on the fresh paint...


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Man! Love that Corona Cream on some Gold Z's cant wait to see her done Homie. I know you feeling good.. :thumbsup:


yeah man I'm feeling real good right now....


johner956 said:


> Damn, the duece looks great!! congrats on the fresh paint...


Thanks John, i got a few small flaws but they'll be straight before I bring it out


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> LIl sneek peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tommorow


*Deuce is lookin bad ass Mike, good shit!!
*


regal ryda said:


> gotta give props to my homeboy Tomm for comming thru today givin his hand with the paint gun, *I started sweatin like a slave *and wouldnt stop so he took over to save the paint job, dude has been my ace thru this entire build, and proof that without down ass homies most of us wouldn't get shit done


*That's some funny shit, my buddy and I always say that shit!! *


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


Ohhhhh shit, looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> *Deuce is lookin bad ass Mike, good shit!!
> *
> 
> 
> *That's some funny shit, my buddy and I always say that shit!! *


man it looked like I had walked out the shower fully clothed i was that soaked



LacN_Thru said:


> Ohhhhh shit, looks good bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks mayne....now I gotta take my roof apart and lube the tracks so she slides easy, think I got paint dust in the tracks


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Thanks mayne....now I gotta take my roof apart and lube the tracks so she slides easy, think I got paint dust in the tracks


Yea definitely do that, guaranteed there will be some shit in there, and now is the best time to clean it out. Got my roof slidin so easy by the time it closes my windows are only halfway up :rofl:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mayne:thumbsup:


i had a homegirl come out to kileen over the weekend. since i told her i know some people out there the next time she comes out i'llbe rollin with her....

did you get the pix i sent you??


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> i had a homegirl come out to kileen over the weekend. since i told her i know some people out there the next time she comes out i'llbe rollin with her....
> 
> did you get the pix i sent you??


thats whats up....yea I got them I'd love to get a few of them items off ya but I'd have to do some serious husslin to get the spare bread, that shit looks fire tho


----------



## CHUCC

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


:worship: TIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


looking good homie, all golds are killing shit!:guns::thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


MR ICE CREAM MAN!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> :worship: TIGHT!!!!!!


tryn ta catch up mayne I'm still 2 steps behind you



vouges17 said:


> looking good homie, all golds are killing shit!:guns::thumbsup:


Thanks Sleep tryin ta have a nice street car:thumbsup:, the next car I will be all in on



DKM ATX said:


> MR ICE CREAM MAN!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


wish I had ICE CREAM MAN pockets :roflmao:instead I got yogourt pockets


----------



## juangotti

Motivation!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

mike them pics make me wanna say fuck that vert and dive head first in rebuildin my tre .1st tommy bringin his tre back out... now you doin the streets of killeen like this ...whats next ? mack 10 shit! fuck yall rich people:machinegun::guns: lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together



looks great, color combo is killing it


----------



## regal ryda

lowlyfencentex said:


> mike them pics make me wanna say fuck that vert and dive head first in rebuildin my tre .1st tommy bringin his tre back out... now you doin the streets of killeen like this ...whats next ? mack 10 shit! fuck yall rich people:machinegun::guns: lol





64_EC_STYLE said:


> looks great, color combo is killing it


Thanks for all the kind words homiesif it wasnt for all of you guys and a couple of haters I'd have quit on this car a few thousand dollars ago, thanks for pushin me:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sickthree

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back together


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> thats whats up....yea I got them I'd love to get a few of them items off ya but I'd have to do some serious husslin to get the spare bread, that shit looks fire tho


i tryin to push the sale on them so i get get some things started on my bomb. but you never know i still might have them when you ready. they are just sittin in storage. i was thinking about puttin them on a motor that im gettin built but decided to go a diff route.


----------



## vouges17

when do you plan on having the deuce finished player


----------



## regal ryda

Todays werk:happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> when do you plan on having the deuce finished player


Driving on the street it'll be cut and assembled by the end of the month(hopefully)

Plaqueable (chrome undies) hopefully by Dec


----------



## deesta

Look'n real good loc, bout to hit corna's soon.


----------



## regal ryda

deesta said:


> Look'n real good loc, bout to hit corna's soon.


Thanks Deesta, just tryin ta have a nice clean street car


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Todays werk:happysad:


That gold roof looks right at home against the paint :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

regal ryda said:


> Todays werk:happysad:


looks hard


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> Todays werk:happysad:


Approved


----------



## Austin Ace

regal ryda said:


> LIl sneek peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tommorow


I know your missing that primer already! Looks sweet homie, congrats!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:wave:


----------



## DONUTS

lookin real good bro


----------



## regal ryda

LacN_Thru said:


> That gold roof looks right at home against the paint :thumbsup:


thanks Im glad I was able to find one after re lubing it she slides nice now



juangotti said:


> looks hard


Imma ride it hard and put it away wet.....lol



DKM ATX said:


> Approved


Thanks D



Austin Ace said:


> I know your missing that primer already! Looks sweet homie, congrats!


yea I do, I was scared to put color on it since it was in primer so long


1bad-azz cadi said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



DONUTS said:


> lookin real good bro


thanks mayne cant wait til you start on yours


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> Todays werk:happysad:


Damn Mike , that shit lookin good with that glass in, every little bit!


----------



## DONUTS

thanks mayne cant wait til you start on yours[/QUOTE]

I have my motor all tore down and painted now,,,, I have to buy a few things for it and put it all back together:h5:
Its coming slow but comin....

Keep up all that hard work homie, you knw you can holler at me or my bro anytime if you need anything


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> Now the fun part begins in putting this back togetherLooking real good


----------



## willskie187

Damn Mike almost there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

NICE BRO... I JUST GOT MINE PAINTED THE SAME COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

The homie Tomm sayin "Hi Haters"


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> The homie Tomm sayin "Hi Haters"


 :run: ............ 6duece looking lavish!


----------



## regal ryda

willskie187 said:


> Damn Mike almost there homie :thumbsup:


nah homie still like 6 mos off



BIGJOE619 said:


> NICE BRO... I JUST GOT MINE PAINTED THE SAME COLOR :thumbsup:


thats whats up its a beautiful color



infamous704 said:


> :run: ............ 6duece looking lavish!


what it dew Jo Jo,,,,u know what Im husslin ta get:yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: looks good, like the wheels with that color


----------



## dunk420

Very nice!!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## deesta

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Deesta, just tryin ta have a nice clean street car


Wes Sir I Know u ecstatic, everythang bout to fall into place quicly.


----------



## Skim

ttt looking good mike


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good Man! Love that Corona Cream on some Gold Z's cant wait to see her done Homie. I know you feeling good.. :thumbsup:


X2 looks real nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

coming 2gether nicely.......:thumbsup: have you thought about gold plating some of the trim pieces to match up with the wheels......:drama:


----------



## BIGJOE619

what size is your sunroof bro?


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> ttt looking good mike


Thanks Skim you had a hand in this shit too mayne



vouges17 said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


thanks Sleep



BigVics58 said:


> X2 looks real nice


:thumbsup:


Coca Pearl said:


> coming 2gether nicely.......:thumbsup: have you thought about gold plating some of the trim pieces to match up with the wheels......:drama:


Yea Tomas from the DFW chapter is gonna do my gold work not a lot but some subtle lil pieces



BIGJOE619 said:


> what size is your sunroof bro?


its a 42 Joe


----------



## sic713

car looking good mike.. u need to let me freak that roof with some pearls.. i got some gold that would look nice..


----------



## regal ryda

sic713 said:


> car looking good mike.. u need to let me freak that roof with some pearls.. i got some gold that would look nice..


wish I could afford Patterns......a ***** leakin right about now...lol


----------



## sic713

regal ryda said:


> wish I could afford Patterns......a ***** leakin right about now...lol


take care of ya on da low low..cheaper than ya thank..lol


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Todays werk:happysad:




I haven't been on LIL in a min. BUT DAMN!! looking good Big Dogguffin:


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> I haven't been on LIL in a min. BUT DAMN!! looking good Big Dogguffin:


Thanks...... did you heal up ok?(no ****)


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## 254BIGFISH

regal ryda said:


>


Nice Mike Real Nice


----------



## mrchavez

damn mike, duece is lookin very nice:thumbsup:... good job on your build.. sweat blood and tears.. and not to mention the moneyhno:


keep up the good work , now build mine!!!:run::biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

thanks homies...

Lando.....I neva want to build another car now at least for another 6 years


----------



## Dino

Looking really good man!!


----------



## 8t4mc

what are you doing with the interior mike? staying black?


----------



## mrchavez

regal ryda said:


> thanks homies...
> 
> Lando.....I neva want to build another car now at least for another 6 years


shit im ready to start mine:ugh:...just havent had that break yet... first my lil one came into my life so my girl at home and not workn then as soon as i was fixn tell her ass to get a job:guns:.. another baby on the way she will be here aug 23.. in almost a week away:angel: so another year of her not working..dammit:machinegun:.. but then its on.. i just figured out whats causing this :boink:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Thanks...... did you heal up ok?(no ****)


Yea homie I been good for a Lil bit, thanks . it's just been way to hot to want to work on the duece lately. I'll just have to drag my ass out there and get on it.


----------



## Skim

u gonna run skirts?


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> shit im ready to start mine:ugh:...just havent had that break yet... first my lil one came into my life so my girl at home and not workn then as soon as i was fixn tell her ass to get a job:guns:.. another baby on the way she will be here aug 23.. in almost a week away:angel: so another year of her not working..dammit:machinegun:.. but then its on.. i just figured out whats causing this :boink:


Yea time to put the worm away now homie...lol


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

Dino said:


> Looking really good man!!


Thanks Dino...just tryin ta have a nice street car



8t4mc said:


> what are you doing with the interior mike? staying black?


yea Imma stay black cause I saw another one with tan and dont wanna look too much like it, I did think about all red to for a min but right now I think the Black looks cool.



Groc006 said:


> Yea homie I been good for a Lil bit, thanks . it's just been way to hot to want to work on the duece lately. I'll just have to drag my ass out there and get on it.


cool shit thats good to hear, yea its been a few 103+ days out here and I just said fuck it I gotta get it done an braved that shit



Skim said:


> u gonna run skirts?


Yea Imma run skirts once I do that rearend swap, when I was bringing it home ystrday I was up to 70 and it was screaming so I definately need to do something about the gearing, wasn't no Sin7 screaming but I cant see driving 2 hrs like that on a reg, may have just been the 13s too tho


----------



## regal ryda

sleepin at home waiting


----------



## SoTexCustomz

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


damn didnt take long once the paint got put on


----------



## regal ryda

SoTexCustomz said:


> damn didnt take long once the paint got put on


yea it didnt but its still so far away


----------



## willskie187

Damn she's lookin good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


Congrats Homie, She's coming together nicely!!


----------



## texas made254

Damn mike,looks good,glad to see it with some paint


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


Looks real good homie!! Did you have your side moldings polished or chromed??


----------



## regal ryda

texas made254 said:


> Damn mike,looks good,glad to see it with some paint


Thanks mayne hows it goin out there



TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats Homie, She's coming together nicely!!


Thanks Terrance, can't wait til Hess gets yo Ace done



Groc006 said:


> Looks real good homie!! Did you have your side moldings polished or chromed??


Thanks homie....I had them chromed, shoulda just went with polished tho sometimes when you chrome aluminum it will have a tendency to flake off so i got a few bad spots, but its a street car so I'll find a way to correct it later


----------



## texas made254

It's going, y'all dying on that heat,lol I love out here


----------



## regal ryda

texas made254 said:


> It's going, y'all dying on that heat,lol I love out here


Thats whats up....remember dont think they do a lot of lowridin in the bay they ride muscle and scrapers, but do ya thang if you decide to come back the TX aint goin nowhere


----------



## TKeeby79

--Thanks Terrance, can't wait til Hess gets yo Ace done


She's looking tight! What color interior you going with? And as far as my Ace I cant wait myself. Im counting down the days till he starts. Are you going to the Super Show?


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> --Thanks Terrance, can't wait til Hess gets yo Ace done
> 
> 
> She's looking tight! What color interior you going with? And as far as my Ace I cant wait myself. Im counting down the days till he starts. Are you going to the Super Show?


the interior is goin all Black with the factory trim chromed, like thr rear seat dividers, and the dash trim, the defrosters on top of the dash Super Show still up in the air for me


----------



## texas made254

regal ryda said:


> Thats whats up....remember dont think they do a lot of lowridin in the bay they ride muscle and scrapers, but do ya thang if you decide to come back the TX aint goin nowhere


 I've been on the northern Cali theard, it's poppin out this way. I've got my eye on a ride already


----------



## regal ryda

texas made254 said:


> I've been on the northern Cali theard, it's poppin out this way. I've got my eye on a ride already


It betta be an Impala or a Lac, no more Gbodies


----------



## texas made254

regal ryda said:


> It betta be an Impala or a Lac, no more Gbodies


 I hear ya lol


----------



## dunk420

Looking nice bra!! I'm fidn to reassemble mine as well!
Can't wait to bolt up all that new chrome!!!!


----------



## npazzin

them rims look real good with that paint color! most times golds stand out alot more :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


Real nice, more pics !! :h5:


----------



## vouges17

*x2 more pics * :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> Real nice, more pics !! :h5:





vouges17 said:


> *x2 more pics * :h5:



Nothing to capture at this point just working on putting the door panels back....now Im waiting to start chroming the suspension


----------



## Mr Gee

Man you just got it painted, WE need more detailed pics! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

FOR SALE


----------



## kustom_caddi88

damn homeboy this ride came along way...wish i couldve been there to help ya out a couple times bro...but like sed bro this ride is nice as fuck


----------



## regal ryda

kustom_caddi88 said:


> damn homeboy this ride came along way...wish i couldve been there to help ya out a couple times bro...but like sed bro this ride is nice as fuck


Its all good homie....thanks for the props, how is Korea treatin ya


----------



## renzo778

Dawg......Dat bitch is lukin str8!!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88

regal ryda said:


> Its all good homie....thanks for the props, how is Korea treatin ya


 u kno korea is korea...fun country just to much bullshit but other than that its str8 plus i got a badass pad so i cant complain...so when u gonna cut it??


----------



## regal ryda

kustom_caddi88 said:


> u kno korea is korea...fun country just to much bullshit but other than that its str8 plus i got a badass pad so i cant complain...so when u gonna cut it??


dunno yet prob when i sell the cutty


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yea Tomas from the DFW chapter is gonna do my gold work not a lot but some subtle lil pieces


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


Dats bad ass Mike cant wait to see it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting



sweet! love the color :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> Dats bad ass Mike cant wait to see it


 I heard about you mayne


64_EC_STYLE said:


> sweet! love the color :h5:


thanks waitin ta see what you do wit that rag now that you back on it


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting
> 
> lookin good potna


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepin at home waiting
> 
> lookin good potna
> 
> 
> 
> Big M husslin mayne....."I did that"
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

:inout:


----------



## BIGJOE619

WHATS NEXT PLAYER?


----------



## Coca Pearl

X62........:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

BIGJOE619 said:


> WHATS NEXT PLAYER?





Coca Pearl said:


> X62........:drama:


Gotta stack some bread to get my chrome undies done...other than thatIve Just been doin the lil detail shit like figuring out replacing the dash bulbs and my radio wiring


----------



## 8t4mc

TTT


----------



## willskie187

She's lookin REALLY GOOD Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Gotta stack some bread to get my chrome undies done...other than thatIve Just been doin the lil detail shit like figuring out replacing the dash bulbs and my radio wiring


uffin: gotta have the tunes when it time to cruise. Mary Wells..........:rimshot:


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> TTT


:wave:



willskie187 said:


> She's lookin REALLY GOOD Homie :thumbsup:


thanks homie she commin slowly but surely



Coca Pearl said:


> uffin: gotta have the tunes when it time to cruise. Mary Wells..........:rimshot:


yea I do I go out inthe garage an just listen to the radio some nights now...lol


----------



## chrisdizzle

Coca Pearl said:


> uffin: gotta have the tunes when it time to cruise. Mary Wells..........:rimshot:


keep it hood and just scoop a nice 80s boom box and throw it in the passenger seat:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I do I go out inthe garage an just listen to the radio some nights now...lol


hopefully i'll be doing the same........:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl

chrisdizzle said:


> keep it hood and just scoop a nice 80s boom box and throw it in the passenger seat:dunno:


:thumbsup: or play tunes from cell phone and plug fan in cig lighter with windows up and sticker on window that says got a/c..........:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt for mikey!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> Yea Imma run skirts once I do that rearend swap, when I was bringing it home ystrday I was up to 70 and it was screaming so I definately need to do something about the gearing, wasn't no Sin7 screaming but I cant see driving 2 hrs like that on a reg, may have just been the 13s too tho


:roflmao:good times Mike !


----------



## renzo778

Dem 10's......But u keep em clean tho :thumbsup::biggrin:. Shit ill take dem bitches off your hands homie!!! Lukin gud mike


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> :roflmao:good times Mike !


had to include my trip with "clyde" in there, imma make sure "bonnie" is ready to cruise tho


----------



## Groc006

Good god Texas is HOT!!!


----------



## regal ryda

yea was at the homies lil get together last night and it was 111 so I know you dying in this shit


----------



## Coca Pearl

yeah it was the same out here and i had to change a flat. after that i called it a day. going to see how next weekend going to be so i can get some mo progress done....


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> yeah it was the same out here and i had to change a flat. after that i called it a day. going to see how next weekend going to be so i can get some mo progress done....


:drama:


----------



## willskie187

regal ryda said:


> Man, I wish I was back in Aberdeen right now, had a gang of bitches lovin on me and the biggest shop ever at my disposal on base out there, man good times I'll be back for a visit soon tho


That's what's good, I live about 45 mins for there. What you got some fam up here?


----------



## regal ryda

willskie187 said:


> That's what's good, I live about 45 mins for there. What you got some fam up here?


Nah I got a gang of homies out there tho, I used to be stationed there


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> yea was at the homies lil get together last night and it was 111 so I know you dying in this shit


it was and is hot than a mf down there, but had a good time


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> sleepin at home waiting


WOW!!! Mike :worship:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> it was and is hot than a mf down there, but had a good time


yea but its always cash when I get to hang with the faM
:h5:


charles85 said:


> WOW!!! Mike :worship:


thanks Chuck wut that regal like


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> yea but its always cash when I get to hang with the faM
> :h5:
> 
> 
> thanks Chuck wut that regal like


Looks like shit so i am in the works on another paint job :angry: summer is almost over after that going to the shop for new paint


----------



## Groc006

Whats up Homie.....Had a good time up in Texas.... you boys have some cleans ass rides thats for damn sure!


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Whats up Homie.....Had a good time up in Texas.... you boys have some cleans ass rides thats for damn sure!


yea its some nice rides out here but yall aint short stopping either


----------



## regal ryda

Got me some skirts yall


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> Got me some skirts yall :thumbsup: Hell yea i was wondering if you were going to put some on there


----------



## regal ryda

got my Corona antenna balls in too


----------



## Coca Pearl

nice touches........ skirts going to look good on there


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> :drama:


i got the bomb running over the weekend. still have to change some more parts out to keep it running on it's on heart beat and off the human hand. waiting on the parts to come in and see what happens.......:x:


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> i got the bomb running over the weekend. still have to change some more parts out to keep it running on it's on heart beat and off the human hand. waiting on the parts to come in and see what happens.......:x:


Thats whats up....whats the powerplant in it now 6 or 8


----------



## badwayz30

Sup man the deuce coming along! What's next?


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz30 said:


> Sup man the deuce coming along! What's next?


chrome undies and then the juice, and maybe a patterned roof


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> chrome undies and then the juice, and maybe a patterned roof


 Nice plan!! Keep up tha good Werk bra!!!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> chrome undies and then the juice, and maybe a patterned roof


cant wait to see this finished


----------



## renzo778

Lukin gud homie.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> Got me some skirts yall


Those are going to set that MOFO OFF!!!


----------



## JOHNER

regal ryda said:


> chrome undies and then the juice, and maybe a patterned roof


hno:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> chrome undies and then the juice, and maybe a patterned roof





regal ryda said:


> Got me some skirts yall


You're gonna be killin em homie :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see those skirts on the deuce, they're gonna look good :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

DKM ATX said:


> Those are going to set that MOFO OFF!!!





johner956 said:


> hno:





CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:





USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:





LacN_Thru said:


> You're gonna be killin em homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see those skirts on the deuce, they're gonna look good :yes:


Thanks guys, but we all know its almost that time of year for the build slowdowns, got Vegas that Imma try and make, and christmas shopping comming up (yes I do mine in Oct/Nov),,,,I think the last thing Imma do for this season is pick up a Tacoma rear end, and try and find someone to do my headliner around the roof


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Thanks guys, but we all know its almost that time of year for the build slowdowns, got Vegas that Imma try and make, and christmas shopping comming up (yes I do mine in Oct/Nov),,,,I think the last thing Imma do for this season is pick up a Tacoma rear end, and try and find someone to do my headliner around the roof


shit you put in major work for the year, let me know how that headliner turns out , might have to put 1 in the trey


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> Thanks guys, but we all know its almost that time of year for the build slowdowns, got Vegas that Imma try and make, and christmas shopping comming up (yes I do mine in Oct/Nov),,,,I think the last thing Imma do for this season is pick up a Tacoma rear end, and try and find someone to do my headliner around the roof


There's a shop in Dallas (Garland) that does good work. Mr C's Upholstery


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> shit you put in major work for the year, let me know how that headliner turns out , might have to put 1 in the trey





Sin7 said:


> There's a shop in Dallas (Garland) that does good work. Mr C's Upholstery


Will do Sleep, thanks Sin oh imma put in one of them BS underdash radio pods in til I get my custom made one, so take your time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> Will do Sleep, thanks Sin oh imma put in one of them BS underdash radio pods in til I get my custom made one, so take your time


You got it... I'm cutting the templates tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Gee

Sin7 said:


> You got it... I'm cutting the templates tomorrow.


Cut one for me too


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Mr Gee said:


> Cut one for me too


oh yeah same dash huh...cool !


----------



## 801Rider

Just got caught up from page 60 lol  :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> Thanks guys, but we all know its almost that time of year for the build slowdowns, got Vegas that Imma try and make, and christmas shopping comming up (yes I do mine in Oct/Nov),,,,I think the last thing Imma do for this season is pick up a Tacoma rear end, and try and find someone to do my headliner around the roof


I need Tommy # i got a member that want to take his 63 out their to get wet and lifted


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> You got it... I'm cutting the templates tomorrow.


:thumbsup:



Mr Gee said:


> Cut one for me too


uffin:



801Rider said:


> Just got caught up from page 60 lol  :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: hows yours comming



DKM ATX said:


> I need Tommy # i got a member that want to take his 63 out their to get wet and lifted


I'll pm it to ya


----------



## mrchavez

que pasa homie..


----------



## 801Rider

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: hows yours comming


 About to come off the frame. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Thats whats up....whats the powerplant in it now 6 or 8


its a str8 6. going to keep it og as much as possible. with sum changes......


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> que pasa homie..


:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

801Rider said:


> About to come off the frame. Hopefully tomorrow





Coca Pearl said:


> its a str8 6. going to keep it og as much as possible. with sum changes......


thats whats up errbody puttin in work


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> thats whats up errbody puttin in work


:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

Cant wait til my car is near this stage!!!!!!

Imma be in Vegas, Check your inbox


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

willskie187 said:


>


----------



## regal ryda

Venom62 said:


> Cant wait til my car is near this stage!!!!!!
> 
> Imma be in Vegas, Check your inbox


Shiiiit you was at this stage then you decided to ball out on a nikka:worship: shit I cant wait to see yours finished



Glideinlowcarclub said:


> willskie187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup its lookin badazz homie
Click to expand...

thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

I no u got some updates!! Wares da pix??


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> I no u got some updates!! Wares da pix??


Slow happenings here mayne, need to get my chrome count up


----------



## renzo778

Yo mike, still got that trunk lid? I got this wknd free to ride if u wana get off it. Lemme know homie. Thx


----------



## regal ryda

Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows


them yellow high beams is a nice touch.....


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Clean mike keep it up mane!!!! 1 day i'll be there


----------



## rick383

regal ryda said:


> Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows





that yellow light looks gangster


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## dunk420

214RIDERZ said:


> LOOKING GOOD MIKE


 X62 looking real nice!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good MIKE!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

regal ryda said:


> Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows


nice touch like it :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows


 Damm that yellow light looks crazy never seen that before :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Clean mike keep it up mane!!!! 1 day i'll be there





rick383 said:


> that yellow light looks gangster





214RIDERZ said:


> LOOKING GOOD MIKE





dunk420 said:


> X62 looking real nice!!





Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good MIKE!!





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice touch like it :thumbsup:





sobayduece said:


> Damm that yellow light looks crazy never seen that before :thumbsup:


thanks fellas, just trying to do something a lil out the norm while still looking OG


----------



## renzo778

No doubt tha lights r off da chain cuz :worship::worship:


----------



## impalaluv

nice ride ! i was thinking about going that color ..anywayz keep up tha work homie !


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Made a few subtle accessory changes....didnt want the traditional UNOCAL 76 antenna toppers so I got these CORONA EXTRA ones and swapped my high beams for a set of German Yellows


Those yellow high beams look PERFECT against that corona cream! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

renzo778 said:


> No doubt tha lights r off da chain cuz :worship::worship:





impalaluv said:


> nice ride ! i was thinking about going that color ..anywayz keep up tha work homie !





LacN_Thru said:


> Those yellow high beams look PERFECT against that corona cream! :thumbsup:


them responses say too much but thanks homies, I just want a nice daily that aint a Gbody


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> them responses say too much but thanks homies, I just want a nice daily that aint a Gbody


 Did u sell yo g body yet!! Looking nice by tha way! I put the 76 balls on my chit!!!


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> Did u sell yo g body yet!! Looking nice by tha way! I put the 76 balls on my chit!!!


nah i still got it....bout to take it apart and throw some 20's on it to slang to the big wheel boys


----------



## Skim




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Coca Pearl

:rimshot:


----------



## regal ryda

took it out saturday


----------



## impalalover64

Im glad to see you like that compass, I can't wait to see it mounted.


----------



## dunk420

Nice!! Come on out to tha funk and well roll round!!


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Im glad to see you like that compass, I can't wait to see it mounted.


mounted already


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> mounted already


PICS... LOL, looking good Homie..


----------



## juangotti

oooooweeeee


----------



## mrjones_012003

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday




Lookin' flossy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

gettin my Sin7 on


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday


thats whats up


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> PICS... LOL, looking good Homie..


dusty dash and all....lol


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built

tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

tight


----------



## 801Rider

Nice bro. Lookin real clean


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday


I like


----------



## BIGJOE619

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday


looking good bro... i cant wait to roll mine when its done... im liking that compass where can i get 1?


----------



## Venom62

regal ryda said:


> Shiiiit you was at this stage then you decided to ball out on a nikka:worship: shit I cant wait to see yours finished


:rofl:, my wife reminds me of that all the damn time!


----------



## impalalover64

I'm glad you like the compass, when I pulled it out of my stash I wondered if you would like it. Bought it to put in my 64SS yrs ago and never installed it.


----------



## regal ryda

BIGJOE619 said:


> looking good bro... i cant wait to roll mine when its done... im liking that compass where can i get 1?


My homie hooked me up.....see below


Venom62 said:


> :rofl:, my wife reminds me of that all the damn time!


told your ass.....


impalalover64 said:


> I'm glad you like the compass, when I pulled it out of my stash I wondered if you would like it. Bought it to put in my 64SS yrs ago and never installed it.


*THIS GUY JOE^^^^^^^*


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> gettin my Sin7 on


dats what's up......:sprint:


----------



## badwayz30

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday


Look at cha! I'm gon have to come look you up when i get back. You on that impala level! ***** shine'n and shit. Compasses and shit. You might not know how to act around us "Cadillac lowrider" folks. LOL. It's coming together nice!


----------



## renzo778

Yo tha compass is def off da chain cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz30 said:


> Look at cha! I'm gon have to come look you up when i get back. You on that impala level! ***** shine'n and shit. Compasses and shit. You might not know how to act around us "Cadillac lowrider" folks. LOL. It's coming together nice!


brah I seen what you workin with you holdin it down I just wanna ride wit ya, hows it goin over there....i think imma cut it next


renzo778 said:


> Yo tha compass is def off da chain cuz :thumbsup:


Thanks mayne got a hook up from my homie on it


----------



## badwayz30

Ya know... it's going. Getting a lil extra paper. I'm getting short so i can't complain too much. This is the new daily??? Maaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## -SUPER62-

Car looks badass homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> gettin my Sin7 on


lol that's what's up right there Mike !!!!!



regal ryda said:


> dusty dash and all....lol


Another week (or two) and you'll have your radio bezel.


----------



## BIGJOE619

Sin7 said:


> lol that's what's up right there Mike !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another week (or two) and you'll have your radio bezel.


Sin7 how much will you charge me for one of those radio bezels?


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz30 said:


> Ya know... it's going. Getting a lil extra paper. I'm getting short so i can't complain too much. This is the new daily??? Maaaaaaaaaan!


thats wuts up



-SUPER62- said:


> Car looks badass homie


thanks tryin to catch up to you



Sin7 said:


> lol that's what's up right there Mike !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another week (or two) and you'll have your radio bezel.


Aight thanks bro let me know what I owe ya cause I just posted on your page....lol, Bonnie bout ready to hit the road to WHY LEE to get my photo op with Clyde


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Duece looking clean homie


----------



## regal ryda

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Duece looking clean homie


thanks


----------



## wired61

duece is lookin good Mike!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

wired61 said:


> duece is lookin good Mike!!!!!!


Thanks Mo....hows thangs goin down there with you and the fam


----------



## Groc006

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

badwayz30 said:


> Ya know... it's going. Getting a lil extra paper. I'm getting short so i can't complain too much. This is the new daily??? Maaaaaaaaaan!


we got your shit tore down:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> took it out saturday


:uh: damn mike you got on it didnt you homie! looking good man! i cant wait to ride you and jays city with ya brothers. we gone :boink: killeen up!


----------



## regal ryda

Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


----------



## CHUCC

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## CALIBOY 95

MAN! u doin the damn thang!


----------



## -SUPER62-

Wheres the picnic sunday?


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> Looking Good :thumbsup:


thanks big homie



CALIBOY 95 said:


> MAN! u doin the damn thang!


just trying to roll my car mayne



-SUPER62- said:


> Wheres the picnic sunday?


Its just a lil local car club picnic down here by Killeen, TX


----------



## sobayduece

:thumbsup:


regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Any pics if the bully at the picnic?


----------



## juangotti

nice


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks


-SUPER62- said:


> Any pics if the bully at the picnic?


not any good ones


juangotti said:


> nice


sup homie


Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## regal ryda

and another one from Fri nite with my bro Tomms 63


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks homie


your leaving the interior as is or going with a make over?


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> your leaving the interior as is or going with a make over?


Im stickinwith the black guts for the time being


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking great Mike !!!...

fyi: I cut the panels and started bonding them together last night.


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Im stickinwith the black guts for the time being


:yes:


----------



## juangotti

Chillen like a villain


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


Looking Real Good Homie, it must feel good to open your garage and hop in your Duece!


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


Mike Check 62,62!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday



dayum lookin firm!!!!


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> and another one from Fri nite with my bro Tomms 63


Looking real good Homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77




----------



## carlito77

^^^agreed very clean , loving the all golds with that paint color


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> and another one from Fri nite with my bro Tomms 63



Looking real nice Mike, but damnnnnnnnnn you all need some rain out there!


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> Looking great Mike !!!...
> 
> fyi: I cut the panels and started bonding them together last night.


thanks brotha


vouges17 said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


juangotti said:


> Chillen like a villain


same here


TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Real Good Homie, it must feel good to open your garage and hop in your Duece!


hell yea it do, cant wait til its cut an the roofs done too, sorry bout that rag shit that had to be bummer


DKM ATX said:


> Mike Check 62,62!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


:wave: hows the Lac commin


64_EC_STYLE said:


> dayum lookin firm!!!!


thanks homie


Groc006 said:


> Looking real good Homie!!:thumbsup:


preciate it Groc:h5:


carlito77 said:


> ^^^agreed very clean , loving the all golds with that paint color


I'm trying ta make a lil come up


Mr Gee said:


> Looking real nice Mike, but damnnnnnnnnn you all need some rain out there!


HELL YEAH we do, aint had rain down on this end in about 4 or more months my grass is dust in some spots


----------



## infamous704

My Nikka! :wave: 6dos looking Right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Im stickinwith the black guts for the time being


cool. im sure you'll be sitting on butta soon.....


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> Looking real nice Mike, but damnnnnnnnnn you all need some rain out there!


soon asi madethat statement itstarted moonsooning....lol


infamous704 said:


> My Nikka! :wave: 6dos looking Right!!! :biggrin:


thanks JoJo:h5:



Coca Pearl said:


> cool. im sure you'll be sitting on butta soon.....


nah bout to work on gettin A/C now


----------



## 68droppa

THANKS FOR COMIN OUT SUNDAY HOMIE! THAT CORONA SIX2 SLAYIN EM. TTT 4 BIG MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> nah bout to work on gettin A/C now


cool. but it's starting to get cool out now. unless you want to have all the a/c shit in place for when the interior gets done.


----------



## regal ryda

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: T T T


Sup Jeff


Coca Pearl said:


> cool. but it's starting to get cool out now. unless you want to have all the a/c shit in place for when the interior gets done.


Dude...what is it with you and my interior are you Anti-black...lol, its stayin black mayne, I'm gettin A/C cause I wanna be able to roll up the hwy with the windows up


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> Took the Bully out to the local cruise spot tonight, gonna hit up a picnic on sunday


Nice to see you out and enjoying it bro, thats what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Deuce Proper Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

what up mayne


----------



## regal ryda

LacN_Thru said:


> Nice to see you out and enjoying it bro, thats what's up :thumbsup:


Thanks been a long time comming and Im still so far away:thumbsup:


renzo778 said:


> Deuce Proper Homie :thumbsup:


Thanks your package on da way.....you know the street rules to that


Skim said:


> what up mayne


Wut it dew mayne:h5:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

U NEED TO PASS THOSE GOLD ONES OVER HERE U DONT LIKE GOLD MEMBER:burn:


----------



## Mr Gee

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> Dude...what is it with you and my interior are you Anti-black...lol, its stayin black mayne, I'm gettin A/C cause I wanna be able to roll up the hwy with the windows up


:yes:


----------



## JUIC'D64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> and another one from Fri nite with my bro Tomms 63


whens da next on so i can roll with da Bully?


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> whens da next on so i can roll with da Bully?


prob after you get back


Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


x:drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## Groc006

Whats good Homie...


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Whats good Homie...


Nada....cracked my flywheel, so its back to the lab.....


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Nada....cracked my flywheel, so its back to the lab.....


shit like that happens when you drive your shit :yes:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Nada....cracked my flywheel, so its back to the lab.....


Damn that sucks....Whats next to do on the Deuce?


----------



## regal ryda

cut, pattern roof, skirts, get my one piece bumpers on, headliner,chrome undies, then I can take a break on it:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> cut, pattern roof, skirts, get my one piece bumpers on, headliner,chrome undies, then I can take a break on it:yes:


Awe shit who doing the roof?


----------



## regal ryda

badwayz said:


> Awe shit who doing the roof?


Probaly Sic713 or KandyNChrome....they local to me


----------



## 214RIDERZ

man both of them cats get down on patterns and all im sure with ur taste this gonna be a hot one


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Probaly Sic713 or KandyNChrome....they local to me


Will KandyNChrome Travel to FLA? 

He can stay at my crib... no hotel required


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Will KandyNChrome Travel to FLA?
> 
> He can stay at my crib... no hotel required


Dude will travel anywhere thats payin him


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> cut,* pattern roof*, skirts, get my one piece bumpers on, headliner,chrome undies, then I can take a break on it:yes:


going to be nice with that butta cream.....:yes:


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> going to be nice with that butta cream.....:yes:


hopefully it will



mrchavez said:


> :worship:


yo ass....get started on yours


----------



## CALIBOY 95

whats good mane?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T 62


----------



## mrchavez

im the definition of broke..


----------



## regal ryda

street mashin yet again after reassembly #2


----------



## regal ryda

test fitting the skirts


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> hopefully it will


some patterns with either gold flake or gold pearl.....


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> test fitting the skirts


going to look nice painted up with the them skirts on. i'm looking to pull up to a gas station soon.....:x:


----------



## renzo778

Lukin fresh homie!!! Can't wait 2 c em painted.


----------



## BIGJOE619

Lookin good homie...


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> street mashin yet again after reassembly #2



Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> test fitting the skirts


Very Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> street mashin yet again after reassembly #2


Damn! that's giving me some motivation!


----------



## carlito77

:thumbsup: getting better and better !


----------



## mrchavez

them skirts gonna set it off!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda

BIGJOE619 said:


> Lookin good homie...





TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good! :thumbsup:





Groc006 said:


> Very Nice!:thumbsup:





Groc006 said:


> Damn! that's giving me some motivation!





carlito77 said:


> :thumbsup: getting better and better !





mrchavez said:


> them skirts gonna set it off!!!!!


thanks homies i'm slowly tryin to chip away at it til its done to my liking


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## BigVics58

regal ryda said:


> street mashin yet again after reassembly #2


thats a bad pic


----------



## regal ryda

BigVics58 said:


> thats a bad pic


thanks been waiting a cpl of years to take that pic


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> street mashin yet again after reassembly #2


Nice pic :thumbsup:
Gonna be badass once you get them skirts on it :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> street mashin yet again after reassembly #2


:thumbsup: Smashin in dem streets of killeen!


----------



## BIGJERM

Looking good


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> test fitting the skirts


*Lookin real good Mike! *


----------



## mrjones_012003

regal ryda said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## mrjones_012003

Clean ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

skirted up

















my homies rag tre








and my otha homies wagon


----------



## charles85

:drama::h5::werd:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> skirted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: That duece is looking good homie


----------



## regal ryda

mrjones_012003 said:


> Clean ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie



charles85 said:


> :drama::h5::werd:


wuts been up Chuck :wave:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


that one of them thumbs up that means a lot Whit :h5:.....not discrediting anybody else's but that says volumes


sobayduece said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> skirted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: That duece is looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting ta see how yours comes out you did some tight as work on yours:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie
> 
> 
> wuts been up Chuck :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> that one of them thumbs up that means a lot Whit :h5:.....not discrediting anybody else's but that says volumes
> 
> 
> sobayduece said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting ta see how yours comes out you did some tight as work on yours:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> All you know same shit different toilet going to the San Antonio show on the 29th see you almost done with duce :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> skirted up


LOVE the skirts on there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

Ahh shit homie!!! Looks good!!!!


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## regal ryda

charles85 said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> wuts been up Chuck :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> that one of them thumbs up that means a lot Whit :h5:.....not discrediting anybody else's but that says volumes
> 
> All you know same shit different toilet going to the San Antonio show on the 29th see you almost done with duce :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> mayne Im soooooo far from being done its a shame....Im just at the point where I can drive it and enjoy it before winter teardown begins
Click to expand...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc

looks good mike


----------



## regal ryda

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: :wave:


Wuts good J, hows the Ace :wave:



8t4mc said:


> looks good mike


how Gun Money commin along mayne, thanks again for the help with that mail question :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

What it do Bruce Leroy!!!LOL!!!


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> What it do Bruce Leroy!!!LOL!!!


look at ya .....pissed about my phn though


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

tkustomstx said:


> TTT 62 LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

62 looks real good.....


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> charles85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mayne Im soooooo far from being done its a shame....Im just at the point where I can drive it and enjoy it before winter teardown begins
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya bro i am still looking for a duce myself right now i am willing to trade my regal for one half done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup Mike!


----------



## mrchavez

charles85 said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya bro i am still looking for a duce myself right now i am willing to trade my regal for one half done.
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
Click to expand...


----------



## Coca Pearl

tkustomstx said:


>


:run::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

got my slipyoke in next step is to cut her hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> got my slipyoke in next step is to cut her hno:


:ninja:


----------



## King61




----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> got my slipyoke in next step is to cut her hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Dew week son!!! Lay that hoe out and hide the rear rims b hind dem skirts!!!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> got my slipyoke in next step is to cut her hno:


Great, hurry up!


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## 8t4mc

looks real good mike


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63




----------



## Cut N 3's

tkustomstx said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


Whts been up mayne


----------



## CHUCC

regal ryda said:


> got my slipyoke in next step is to cut her hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


sup Big homie


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> Whts been up mayne


not much, just gettin back to work, i see da 62 comin along nicely,


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> not much, just gettin back to work, i see da 62 comin along nicely,


its comming.....dont know bout how nicely though


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Backyard Bully looking good mane


----------



## CALIBOY 95

u know anybody with some 13's for sale


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Groc006 said:


> :wave:


what up homies


----------



## Coca Pearl

:rimshot:


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave:


----------



## impalalover64

TTT homie I like how you be mashing we will be together real soon......:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> TTT homie I like how you be mashing we will be together real soon......:thumbsup:


you out there yet


----------



## vouges17

whats good homie :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats good homie :h5:


nothing much brotha just waiting on chrome shit to get done, how are things out your way, that 63 done yet


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> nothing much brotha just waiting on chrome shit to get done, how are things out your way, that 63 done yet


things are good , and no 63 is not done yet did do some more chroming :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

:inout::wave:


----------



## regal ryda

Me and Impalalover64's deuces


----------



## payfred

Duece lookin good homie them skirts set it off


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Duece lookin good homie them skirts set it off


thanks mayne, I'm tryin ta get on yo level, them A arms is killer


----------



## impalalover64

Man those lights looked good as hell when I was peeking thru my rearview. I was like ohhh shit the Bully is trying to catch the Foxx. Thanks for everything.


----------



## regal ryda

what the headlights, thanks.....manye no problem we all got cars we more knowledgable on mine jus happens to be the 62  happens when you build one bolt by bolt


----------



## impalalover64

Yes siiir........... me on treys and foes........:thumbsup: One day 59's


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice Dueces!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## regal ryda

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice Dueces!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## impalalover64

Damn who is that working on that wagon?????


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


>


Love seeing lows like this....


----------



## renzo778

Da Bully lookin fresh cuz!!!! What u gona do w da interior....Peanut butter?


----------



## regal ryda

renzo778 said:


> Da Bully lookin fresh cuz!!!! What u gona do w da interior....Peanut butter?


thanks Renzo...nah the guts stayin black atleast til next summer


----------



## impalalover64

Sup Homie??????? Almost done with your stuff........


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


>


Lookin good homie


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Sup Homie??????? Almost done with your stuff........


thanks, done fucked around an got moved to III Corps :thumbsdown:, bout to put in for Korea 



big C said:


> Lookin good homie


thanks homie hows the 4 comin


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> thanks, done fucked around an got moved to III Corps :thumbsdown:, bout to put in for Korea
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie hows the 4 comin


Slowly but its coming along


----------



## slickpanther

Once again, congratulations on the progress Mike. That Duece is really comin' along


----------



## DKM ATX

regal ryda said:


> thanks, done fucked around an got moved to III Corps :thumbsdown:, *bout to put in for Korea
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!Guess i need to keep the deuce while your gone:thumbsup:
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD MIKE:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> LOOKING GOOD MIKE:h5:


thanks mayne you up next


----------



## regal ryda

DKM ATX said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, done fucked around an got moved to III Corps :thumbsdown:, *bout to put in for Korea
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!Guess i need to keep the deuce while your gone:thumbsup:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :no:
Click to expand...


----------



## 68droppa

SHIT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

68droppa said:


> SHIT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:


just tryin to catch up to you homie


----------



## 68droppa

regal ryda said:


> just tryin to catch up to you homie


We Motivate Each Other :h5:.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## Groc006

*Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## regal ryda

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT VISIT MY BUILD*


----------



## TKeeby79

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Homie!


----------



## BIGJOE619

Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family pimp...


----------



## renzo778

Happy Thanksgiving cuz


----------



## big C

Hope you didnt eat to much today homie happy thanksgiving brother


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Homie!





BIGJOE619 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family pimp...





renzo778 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving cuz





big C said:


> Hope you didnt eat to much today homie happy thanksgiving brother





sobayduece said:


> View attachment 397531


thanks for all the well wishes homies hope all had a blessed day yesterday


----------



## moonie62

duece looks good keep it up.


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> Me and Impalalover64's deuces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT NICE PIC:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

i see ya, car looking nice.. wish mines was in this stage..


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


>





sic713 said:


> i see ya, car looking nice.. wish mines was in this stage..


shit bro yours in the looking good stage. Your painter is gettin down on your pattern work:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

yea i know.. that blk mutha fucka been tryin to pattern everything.


----------



## BIGJOE619

The duce is lookin good bro. I cant wait to enjoy mine...


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda

BIGJOE619 said:


> The duce is lookin good bro. I cant wait to enjoy mine...


thanks Joe, just know your cars twin in is TX



vouges17 said:


> :inout:


you need ta gone an get this roof mayne


----------



## regal ryda

starting on the undies now

























and my new game system controller


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

regal ryda said:


> Me and Impalalover64's deuces


Gotta have that moon it makes such a big difference. Both look good though !


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> starting on the undies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new game system controller


YO MYKE!! LET ME GET A HOLD OF THAT CONTROLLER!!


----------



## willskie187

infamous704 said:


> YO MYKE!! LET ME GET A HOLD OF THAT CONTROLLER!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> YO MYKE!! LET ME GET A HOLD OF THAT CONTROLLER!!


:no:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> starting on the undies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new game system controller




How much shippped to FLA??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave:


----------



## charles85

:wave::h5:


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> How much shippped to FLA??


sorry my brotha you gotta get your own controller :biggrin:


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


:wave:wut it dew J



charles85 said:


> :wave::h5:


wuts good in the CO Chuck :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WHEN WE GONNA SEE WHEN WE GONNA SEE!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

gotta get some more chrome done 1st, ***** wont red pen me ta death :nono::no:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

regal ryda said:


> gotta get some more chrome done 1st, ***** wont red pen me ta death :nono::no:




LOL MY ***** ON THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!


----------



## regal ryda

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> LOL MY ***** ON THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!


:yes: only wanna have to worry about lil detail stuff, like patterns, pinstripes....not nothing like redoin bumpers, undies, headliner want all that done before anybody look at it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

regal ryda said:


> :yes: only wanna have to worry about lil detail stuff, like patterns, pinstripes....not nothing like redoin bumpers, undies, headliner want all that done before anybody look at it


NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: cant wait to see it fineshed


----------



## Coca Pearl

chrome work looks good......:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

TTT what it dew Mike, you still playin wit that controller


----------



## regal ryda

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: cant wait to see it fineshed


I wanna see yours, wish I could afford to ride around the country wit all the LIL homies


Coca Pearl said:


> chrome work looks good......:thumbsup:


Thanks mayne


willskie187 said:


> TTT what it dew Mike, you still playin wit that controller


DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

regal ryda said:


> starting on the undies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new game system controller


:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

regal ryda said:


> starting on the undies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new game system controller


Doin big things, chrome looks good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

Ooooooooweeeeee!!!


----------



## regal ryda

long way to go tho, but preciate the compliments


----------



## regal ryda

Venom62 said:


> Ooooooooweeeeee!!!


hows the wife and fam


----------



## Venom62

regal ryda said:


> hows the wife and fam


Man everything is going good as can b homie. Just enjoying life u know.


----------



## regal ryda

Venom62 said:


> Man everything is going good as can b homie. Just enjoying life u know.


thats whats up bro glad all is well


----------



## charles85

:h5::wave:


----------



## CHUCC

:h5::wave:


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> :h5::wave:


wuts been up big homie, how that rag lookin


----------



## CJAY

lookin good homie!


----------



## impalalover64

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sobayduece

MERRY CHRISTMAS






​


----------



## tkustomstx

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> starting on the undies now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new game system controller


is that the new ps4:fool2:


----------



## regal ryda

:no: its the TTS2 controller that new new hot shit :yes:


----------



## vouges17

while your gone you can leave me the deuce


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> while your gone you can leave me the deuce


its gotta get torn apart for some shiny upgrades


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> its gotta get torn apart for some shiny upgrades


:drama:


----------



## Zoom

any more pics of that new game system?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

whats up happy new year


----------



## DKM ATX

Happy new year big homie:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

lowlyfencentex said:


> whats up happy new year


hit me up on what we talked about


DKM ATX said:


> Happy new year big homie:h5:


thanks same to you and yours homie


----------



## kustom_caddi88

Happy new year homie


----------



## CALIBOY 95

HAPPY NEW YEAR MANE


----------



## jonny blaze

Happy new year homie. How those shiny parts coming along?


----------



## TKeeby79

Happy New Years Homie. May 2012 bring you all you dream & desire!!


----------



## tkustomstx

Happy New Year bro


----------



## impalalover64

Happy New Years Homie.......


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Happy New Year Homie,now go work on that deuce so you can post some some pics!!:yes:


----------



## 68droppa

Happy New Year 2 U, the Fam and the BULLY


----------



## regal ryda

kustom_caddi88 said:


> Happy new year homie





CALIBOY 95 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR MANE





jonny blaze said:


> Happy new year homie. How those shiny parts coming along?





TKeeby79 said:


> Happy New Years Homie. May 2012 bring you all you dream & desire!!





tkustomstx said:


> Happy New Year bro





impalalover64 said:


> Happy New Years Homie.......





N.O.Bricks said:


> Happy New Year Homie,now go work on that deuce so you can post some some pics!!:yes:





68droppa said:


> Happy New Year 2 U, the Fam and the BULLY


Thanks homies Happy New year to you all too, the Bully is on vacation for a lil bit, til I get back from work but when I do get back It'll be moving rather quickly to make the Individuals Picnic in Tulsa


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

TTT


----------



## tkustomstx

Bump


----------



## impalalover64

Sup Mayne????


----------



## edelmiro13

KILLING IT....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## tkustomstx

A bump fo BONNIE!! Lol


----------



## Groc006

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## Skim

sup mike!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> sup mike!


sup brotha


----------



## Skim

call me this evening when u get a chance


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

Whats up mike tryin to get back on this online thing and play catch up to you fellas ...got nothin planned but to get it back on the road


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Fueled by Redbull and Vodka, motivated by Hell Bent..... Backyard Bully. :wave: What up Mike?


----------



## regal ryda

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Fueled by Redbull and Vodka, motivated by Hell Bent..... Backyard Bully. :wave: What up Mike?


Sup mayne good to see you back at it


----------



## 8t4mc

stay safe mike..btw what part of afghanastan will you be in??


----------



## regal ryda

work for SOCOM now cant say


----------



## Groc006

whats up :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

hating my vacation


----------



## Venom62

What's up homie, hope all is well


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:inout: :wave:


----------



## 505transplant

How is CJSOTF treating you?


----------



## regal ryda

505transplant said:


> How is CJSOTF treating you?


shhhhhhhh:shh:


----------



## 505transplant

lol forgot that shit is G-14 classified...lol


----------



## 801Rider

BTTMFT


----------



## jonny blaze

I dont know you like that homie. but im praying for a safe return home for you homie.


----------



## BIGJOE619

be safe in the sand box pimp..


----------



## regal ryda

jonny blaze said:


> I dont know you like that homie. but im praying for a safe return home for you homie.





BIGJOE619 said:


> be safe in the sand box pimp..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup mike


----------



## regal ryda

Sup Gee... I see you been making some big moves since I been gone congrats on tha rag


----------



## tkustomstx

Bump 4 Bonnie


----------



## 505transplant

Glad to see your still kicking after all the craziness the last few weeks.... Keep your head up bro.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charles85

:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew homies :wave:


----------



## infamous704




----------



## tkustomstx

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

when you back in centex


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:thumbsup: whats up mike


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:inout: :wave:


----------



## king debo

Cant wait to see more of this build back in action! :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

Happy Easter


----------



## willskie187

X2 what it dew Big Mike


----------



## Venom62

TTT for Da Homie Mike


----------



## regal ryda

whats up fellas :wave:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Tight ass ride missing my


----------



## Groc006

What good Big Dogg....


----------



## vouges17

whats good Mike, hope all is good homie


----------



## edelmiro13

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## tkustomstx

TTT


----------



## Skim

sup mike


----------



## lowlyfencentex

TTT.whats up mike... you got all your chrome undies yet...


----------



## regal ryda

tkustomstx said:


> TTT


sup bro almost done


Skim said:


> sup mike


sup homie :wave:



lowlyfencentex said:


> TTT.whats up mike... you got all your chrome undies yet...


:no: goin all powdercoat cant afford chrome no more


----------



## impalalover64

Mike you need to get at me homie......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOOKING GOOD T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze

sup mike hope all is well. i thought you had a chrome under carridge. i did my undies in powder coat also. so much easier to clean...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave:


----------



## Venom62

Sup homie. Hope all is well


----------



## Inked1

What's up homie, it will be a real pleasure to meet you when you get back.I stumbled across this page,and got say mad respect. The deuce is looking good brah.we have to get both our 62s out and hit Tulsa .


----------



## regal ryda

jonny blaze said:


> sup mike hope all is well. i thought you had a chrome under carridge. i did my undies in powder coat also. so much easier to clean...


:wave:


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


:wave:



Venom62 said:


> Sup homie. Hope all is well


wuths good Will hows the fam:wave:



Inked1 said:


> What's up homie, it will be a real pleasure to meet you when you get back.I stumbled across this page,and got say mad respect. The deuce is looking good brah.we have to get both our 62s out and hit Tulsa .


whats good mayne, I wa strying to make it back by Tulsa but it aint looking too good, fingers still crossed though:h5:


----------



## Groc006

What's good Bigg Dogg... Hope all is well.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## Zoom

Lookin good bro I can't wait to take mines to the gas station!


----------



## regal ryda

okay so I'm back from work and starting to put in work









installed myh LED tail lights








stuff still yet to get installed








installed chromed dash trims.....waiting on my radio pod from the homie


----------



## TKeeby79

Welcome Back my brother! Now get to work on that Deuce!!


----------



## regal ryda

already on it


----------



## king debo

Welcome back..


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Welcome back..


thanks Debo, how is that 64 commin


----------



## big C

I see some shinny


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> already on it


good to here my brotha


----------



## king debo

regal ryda said:


> thanks Debo, how is that 64 commin


It's moving along steadily, you know how it is. Soon as you do this, them you gotta do that type of deal.


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> okay so I'm back from work and starting to put in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed myh LED tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff still yet to get installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed chromed dash trims.....waiting on my radio pod from the homie


looking good homie


----------



## juangotti

YESIR TTT


----------



## dunk420

WELCOME BACK PLAYA:wave:THANKS FER HANDLEN BIZ FER THA GOOD USA AND ALL OF US!:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85

TTT.....! And welcome back homie.....!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave: welcome back homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

BAMMMMMMM


----------



## N.O.Bricks

dunk420 said:


> WELCOME BACK PLAYA:wave:THANKS FER HANDLEN BIZ FER THA GOOD USA AND ALL OF US!:thumbsup:


X2:h5:


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## Austin Ace

Looking gooooooooooood!





regal ryda said:


> okay so I'm back from work and starting to put in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed myh LED tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff still yet to get installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed chromed dash trims.....waiting on my radio pod from the homie


----------



## BIGJOE619

welcome back homie ...


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> YESIR TTT





dunk420 said:


> WELCOME BACK PLAYA:wave:THANKS FER HANDLEN BIZ FER THA GOOD USA AND ALL OF US!:thumbsup:





charles85 said:


> TTT.....! And welcome back homie.....!





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave: welcome back homie





N.O.Bricks said:


> X2:h5:





sobayduece said:


>





Austin Ace said:


> Looking gooooooooooood!





BIGJOE619 said:


> welcome back homie ...


I appreciate the welcome homies a lil bit more diggin on this car and I'll have my suspension done just waitin on a few pieces


----------



## regal ryda

so this is what I did today since I'm off work for a few days
installed my CPP 500








started installing the chrome undies but rand into a problem with my tierods








also washed it after sitting 7mos


----------



## regal ryda

man that 500 makes a difference


.....next on the plate is taking it to get my headliner done next week then its cutting time so I can add more chrome undies


----------



## CJAY

LOOKING GOOD REGAL RYDA!!! IM OVER HERE WHERE YOU JUST LEFT SERVIN JUST LIKE YOU HOMIE AND CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND BE BACK IN THE MIX! GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE HOMIE!


----------



## Inked1

regal ryda said:


> okay so I'm back from work and starting to put in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed myh LED tail lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff still yet to get installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed chromed dash trims.....waiting on my radio pod from the homie


 how was the cpp500, I have mine sitting here waiting to get installed. I need to do mine, did it go in smooth, I just got the sleeve rag joint from cpp. Just don't have a welder here.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Nice, what would you say is the biggest diiference with the cpp 500? did you have any clearence issue with radiater?


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> LOOKING GOOD REGAL RYDA!!! IM OVER HERE WHERE YOU JUST LEFT SERVIN JUST LIKE YOU HOMIE AND CANT WAIT TO GET BACK AND BE BACK IN THE MIX! GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE HOMIE!


where you at over there homie, I'm glad I made it back, had a couple of really close calls with IDF's but I made it out, NOW you do the same and we all gravy, give'em hell....stay up



Inked1 said:


> how was the cpp500, I have mine sitting here waiting to get installed. I need to do mine, did it go in smooth, I just got the sleeve rag joint from cpp. Just don't have a welder here.


it definately makes a difference homie, it wasnt really a smooth transition I ended up adjusting my radiator up and over like a inch, and it still sits directly against the gear box but niether part moves, in the event at they do rub together the parts that are touching dont flow water its against the mounting bracket, I actually used the steering arm that I had got for my 605 so I had to only weld a small part



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Nice, what would you say is the biggest diiference with the cpp 500? did you have any clearence issue with radiater?


yea I had a few clearance at some point I'll order the notched radiator for the cpp, but the way I got it now works they just sit butted right up touching each other but both parts are stationary so they shouldn't move to rub (I hope)... but the biggest difference is there is no slop to the steering column anymore and it turns like my Cutlass, feels sooo good to be able to drink a fountain drink and steer the car at the same time without swerving and shit. I'll probaly have to do any other impala I get....lol


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> man that 500 makes a difference
> 
> 
> .....next on the plate is taking it to get my headliner done next week then its cutting time so I can add more chrome undies


:h5: double pump 14 batts all gate no wieght:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> :h5: double pump 14 batts all gate no wieght:biggrin:


I wish....1 an done


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> where you at over there homie, I'm glad I made it back, had a couple of really close calls with IDF's but I made it out, NOW you do the same and we all gravy, give'em hell....stay up
> 
> 
> it definately makes a difference homie, it wasnt really a smooth transition I ended up adjusting my radiator up and over like a inch, and it still sits directly against the gear box but niether part moves, in the event at they do rub together the parts that are touching dont flow water its against the mounting bracket, I actually used the steering arm that I had got for my 605 so I had to only weld a small part
> 
> 
> yea I had a few clearance at some point I'll order the notched radiator for the cpp, but the way I got it now works they just sit butted right up touching each other but both parts are stationary so they shouldn't move to rub (I hope)... but the biggest difference is there is no slop to the steering column anymore and it turns like my Cutlass, feels sooo good to be able to drink a fountain drink and steer the car at the same time without swerving and shit. I'll probaly have to do any other impala I get....lol


I'm on a ship now up in the NAG about to head home, been here since Feb and left SD in Jan so you know I cant wait to get back!! believe me homie i'll see you in traffic and hopefully Vegas. i'll be back before the show and i'll be at the MAJESTICS after hop like last year! hopefully my last year as a "guest"!!!! :x: stay up and thanks for doing what WE do!!! :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:...sup mike.....


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> I'm on a ship now up in the NAG about to head home, been here since Feb and left SD in Jan so you know I cant wait to get back!! believe me homie i'll see you in traffic and hopefully Vegas. i'll be back before the show and i'll be at the MAJESTICS after hop like last year! hopefully my last year as a "guest"!!!! :x: stay up and thanks for doing what WE do!!! :h5:


thats whats up homie definately have to catch up in vegas stay up and away from IDF's get back safe



mrchavez said:


> :wave:...sup mike.....


you ready to let me get your ride homie


----------



## regal ryda

well its back from getting the headliner made/installed I'm thrilled and not thrilled about it at the same time, but I'll tweek it and make some changes as I think about them but here is the out come




























this is what I'm not too thrilled with its clean and simple way to cover the roof motor I just feel it should have contoured more instead of a box shape so I'll probaly make another


----------



## CJAY

TTT!


----------



## renzo778

Welcome back homie!! Deuce is lukin fresh. Can't wait to c the undies installed.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

glad your back mike!


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> TTT!





renzo778 said:


> Welcome back homie!! Deuce is lukin fresh. Can't wait to c the undies installed.





Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:





8t4mc said:


> glad your back mike!


Thanks fellas few more things to do then it's cut and weld time


----------



## juangotti

Does look a bit boxy. U are doing all black interior?


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> Does look a bit boxy. U are doing all black interior?


yea everything is all black with the exception of dash trim, seat dividers and seat trim


----------



## jonny blaze

Aw shit mike's back and gettin it in.... Welcome back homie....I think brett uses foam around the roof motor and shapes it so when the head liner goes back In I suppose it looks round kinda like in the new cars..... Holla at him....


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> well its back from getting the headliner made/installed I'm thrilled and not thrilled about it at the same time, but I'll tweek it and make some changes as I think about them but here is the out come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I'm not too thrilled with its clean and simple way to cover the roof motor I just feel it should have contoured more instead of a box shape so I'll probaly make another


was wondering what that would look like, it aint so bad


----------



## regal ryda

jonny blaze said:


> Aw shit mike's back and gettin it in.... Welcome back homie....I think brett uses foam around the roof motor and shapes it so when the head liner goes back In I suppose it looks round kinda like in the new cars..... Holla at him....


thanks I'll do that



vouges17 said:


> was wondering what that would look like, it aint so bad


it aint bad but it could be so much better, had they put a lil time into it so I'll have to play with some designs on paper and see what I can make, I know this is a last resort though


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> well its back from getting the headliner made/installed I'm thrilled and not thrilled about it at the same time, but I'll tweek it and make some changes as I think about them but here is the out come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I'm not too thrilled with its clean and simple way to cover the roof motor I just feel it should have contoured more instead of a box shape so I'll probaly make another


looks good you know how they did the headliner ?must be a board , pmd you on the switch and cover


----------



## regal ryda

they did your method board on tub suspened around the edges, like I said its cool just not a fan of the motor cover but it does look better than a skeleton roof like I had


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> well its back from getting the headliner made/installed I'm thrilled and not thrilled about it at the same time, but I'll tweek it and make some changes as I think about them but here is the out come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I'm not too thrilled with its clean and simple way to cover the roof motor I just feel it should have contoured more instead of a box shape so I'll probaly make another


Welcome back! Headliner looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks homie


----------



## regal ryda

work from today
chrome hood latch








chrome tie bar









more work getting done daily


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

thanks Big Bob


----------



## Stranger69

:fool2::worship:*TTT*


----------



## USF '63

regal ryda said:


> thanks Big Bob


Fuk, that looks alot better than when I gave it to you. Did you have to cut it at all?


----------



## regal ryda

USF '63 said:


> Fuk, that looks alot better than when I gave it to you. Did you have to cut it at all?


No cut went right in


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> work from today
> chrome hood latch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome tie bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more work getting done daily


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Sup homie, looks like you gettin down out there in corn husker country rides looking good


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Sup homie, looks like you gettin down out there in corn husker country rides looking good


yeh we trying appreciate it home


----------



## regal ryda

givin credit where its due homie you know me


----------



## infamous704

I WANNA SEE SOME CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE!!! :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Few pice from hangin wit the NT homies today


----------



## king debo

Sprayin down with some sucka-repellent..


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Sprayin down with some sucka-repellent..


yea we got that west nile shit out here, cant ride from ICU so gotta cover up with the repellant


----------



## N.O.Bricks

car looks great with that color with the gold bruh,I aint touch my 65 in 2 weeks but this is inspiration:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

N.O.Bricks said:


> car looks great with that color with the gold bruh,I aint touch my 65 in 2 weeks but this is inspiration:thumbsup:


thanks homie, i've only been home a few weeks and have a lot more stuff to put on just have trouble getting stuff done but I should be hard on it in the next few weeks


----------



## mrjones_012003

Duece is looking good!


----------



## regal ryda

mrjones_012003 said:


> Duece is looking good!


Thanks homie

A lil church gathering at my homies church for a school supply give away

























6x9 timeonly goin with a 2 pack didnt want them too far over so my cylinders hit
I hate working like this 
























NEXT ON DECK


----------



## Groc006

Can you take a pic of the back side of your moonroof? Like where it's slides in, I wanna see how you did the rear lip/edge. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## king debo

Let's see that chrome suspension..


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Let's see that chrome suspension..


Not puttin it on til I cut the car so I only do it once, I dont like workin twice gettin lazy in my old age


----------



## lone star

If u run an amp to those x9s they will sound good. I have a pair. I was gona go with 4 pack...but 2 do the job with a good amp


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Lookin real good homie


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> If u run an amp to those x9s they will sound good. I have a pair. I was gona go with 4 pack...but 2 do the job with a good amp


got a punch 200a and a epic center imma try and run to them so I can run no power gains on the amp



64_EC_STYLE said:


> Lookin real good homie


Thanks I'm trying


----------



## lefty831

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie, i've only been home a few weeks and have a lot more stuff to put on just have trouble getting stuff done but I should be hard on it in the next few weeks


Nice ride.


----------



## jonny blaze

damb homie....I remember seeing the duece when you first got it, it was ruff... now she's so ffresh and so clean...glad to see your enjoying it.


----------



## Groc006

Thanks for the help with the pics. I appreciate it.


----------



## regal ryda

lefty831 said:


> Nice ride.


thanks



jonny blaze said:


> damb homie....I remember seeing the duece when you first got it, it was ruff... now she's so ffresh and so clean...glad to see your enjoying it.


me and my homie was just talking about that yesterday...lol, it has come a long way with more to go hopefully i'll have it where i want it by spring....i'm enjoying the hell outta it i cant stop driving it my truck is gettin neglected cause I havent driven it, lol


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Thanks for the help with the pics. I appreciate it.


no problem homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## regal ryda

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


sup Jeff


CJAY said:


> TTT


You still hanging tough out there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

*AND SO IT BEGINS 
*
































car should be getting cut tomorow hno:


----------



## king debo

Thats whats up..:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze

regal ryda said:


> *AND SO IT BEGINS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car should be getting cut tomorow hno:


Hold up let me grab my loc's...... DAMB smokey its about to get laced up huh....


----------



## MAAANDO

regal ryda said:


> Thanks homie
> 
> A lil church gathering at my homies church for a school supply give away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6x9 timeonly goin with a 2 pack didnt want them too far over so my cylinders hit
> I hate working like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT ON DECK


I see you brother! Travel light square! Greetings from St. Matthew Lodge #670, Miami, FL.


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> *AND SO IT BEGINS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car should be getting cut tomorow hno:


JACKPOT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## regal ryda

MAAANDO said:


> I see you brother! Travel light square! Greetings from St. Matthew Lodge #670, Miami, FL.


So Mote it be!


Groc006 said:


> JACKPOT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


yupper gotta get wit it while I'm on vacation 


ICED BOXX said:


>


:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

jonny blaze said:


> Hold up let me grab my loc's...... DAMB smokey its about to get laced up huh....


Imma try an do a lil something under it


----------



## regal ryda

under the knife she goes


----------



## infamous704

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

What are plans for setup?


----------



## CJAY

TTT! WAY TO GET IT IN HOMIE! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT IN VEGAS!


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## big C

tkustomstx said:


>


Thats what im talking about homie putting that werk in


----------



## BIGJOE619

Lookin good bro. Im feelin the itch and seriously thinkin about cutting mine, but i have to sell one of my other toys first.


----------



## regal ryda

tkustomstx said:


>


really you put the pic up of me with the cigarette in my mouth looking like a ol shade tree.....lol


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


lone star said:


> What are plans for setup?


nothing crazy a simple 2 pump 6 batt set up nice and clean, the next one will be a banger


CJAY said:


> TTT! WAY TO GET IT IN HOMIE! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT IN VEGAS!


Vegas.....nah not this year maybe next year I'll be able to take it


big C said:


> Thats what im talking about homie putting that werk in


I gots to....got more homies and time than money :thumbsup:


BIGJOE619 said:


> Lookin good bro. Im feelin the itch and seriously thinkin about cutting mine, but i have to sell one of my other toys first.


do that chit mayne...I hated losing my good ride but I'm husslin towards a bigger goal


----------



## 14ROMEO

looking good man, gotta love a clean 62


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Sweet ride homie!! How much did u pay for those batteries and how much are they pushing?


----------



## impalalover64

tkustomstx said:


>



That nicca Damon getting his work on!!!! That's how you do it anyway with the cigarette the only way. Your version of Sundrop!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BLING BLING MAKEN IT HAPPEN T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> That nicca Damon getting his work on!!!! That's how you do it anyway with the cigarette the only way. Your version of Sundrop!!


Shit I been drinking iced tea since I got back 


Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Sweet ride homie!! How much did u pay for those batteries and how much are they pushing?


I got hooked up wit one of the homies so I paid like 350, I think they are 1000 or 1100 cca's



6ix5iveIMP said:


> BLING BLING MAKEN IT HAPPEN T T T :thumbsup:


You got waaaaayyyyy mo bling than me Jeff


----------



## Mr Gee

Good sht Mike! You comin out to Vegas??


----------



## Fuse33

regal ryda said:


> *AND SO IT BEGINS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car should be getting cut tomorow hno:


----------



## caddyking

regal ryda said:


> So Mote it be!
> 
> :h5:


If it ain't York, it ain't Rite!


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> Good sht Mike! You comin out to Vegas??


That's the plan if I don't have a rip back out



Fuse33 said:


>





caddyking said:


> If it ain't York, it ain't Rite!


I-A-T-I-A :thumbsup:


----------



## 68droppa

Wut up homie! shits Lookin Sick Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

I'm just lovin the cream color.


----------



## infamous704

tkustomstx said:


>


Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

Can't wait to see it slammed !
It's came a long way.


----------



## regal ryda

68droppa said:


> Wut up homie! shits Lookin Sick Bro :thumbsup:





carlito77 said:


> TTT!:thumbsup:





drasticbean said:


> I'm just lovin the cream color.





infamous704 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr!!





Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:





63 VERT said:


> Can't wait to see it slammed !
> It's came a long way.


Thanks fellas its still got a ways to go, gonna do some touch up paintwork next


----------



## renzo778

Lukin gud mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> under the knife she goes



Looking good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

tkustomstx said:


>


putting in work :shocked:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

ah shit looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sIcc ass duece


----------



## regal ryda

renzo778 said:


> Lukin gud mike :thumbsup:


Sup wit Renzo how you doing mayne its been a min.


Groc006 said:


> Looking good homie!! :thumbsup:


trying to do my part.....plus get my skills up to your level


vouges17 said:


> putting in work :shocked:


trying to be like you, I saw you cuttin and buffing and was inspired to put in some more work


ICED BOXX said:


>


yup gotta be cut :yes: you know what it is.....YOLO


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> ah shit looking good :thumbsup:


trying to get to that 61 rag status


TRAVIESO87 said:


> sIcc ass duece


Thanks mayne gotta be able to shit like yall N.O. Boyz yall makin shit look easy


_*I really appreciate all the love fellas.....but my homie Tomm and his family is the driving force behind this project without them I'd still be in primer*_


----------



## Stranger69

6ix5iveIMP said:


> BLING BLING MAKEN IT HAPPEN T T T :thumbsup:


 fuck lots of shine ry hurrrrr


----------



## regal ryda

Stranger69 said:


> fuck lots of shine ry hurrrrr


yeah and I gotta clean it all once I get done installing and juicing tommorow :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> yeah and I gotta clean it all once I get done installing and juicing tommorow :yessad:


POST PICS!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Groc006 said:


> POST PICS!!!


X62!:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Click click take a pic!


----------



## edelmiro13

Duece is looking real good ....


----------



## DKM ATX

Looking good mike


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

CAN'T EVER GO WRONG WITH SOME CHROME HOMIE!!


----------



## regal ryda

updates


----------



## Inked1

regal ryda said:


> updates


Daym mike, you getting busy homie! Looking good bro!


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## dunk420

LOOKING GUD BRA:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

OH YEAH


----------



## jonny blaze

tkustomstx said:


>


Damb mike the quarter panel shot looks sick. What's the setup look like?


----------



## regal ryda

dunk420 said:


> LOOKING GUD BRA:thumbsup:


tryin to catch you


juangotti said:


> OH YEAH


:thumbsup:


jonny blaze said:


> Damb mike the quarter panel shot looks sick. What's the setup look like?


gotta clean up my trunk from junk


















In the words of Craig Parker....."I could put a roll of quarters under the back bumper, and couldn't nobody get nunn of it"


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> tryin to catch you
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> gotta clean up my trunk from junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Craig Parker....."I could put a roll of quarters under the back bumper, and couldn't nobody get nunn of it"


Huh brau! Look at cha...


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Huh brau! Look at cha...


tryin to do my part big homie, gotta keep showin and provin we ride too


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## lone star

dam it looks proper with that roof on them gold ones


----------



## edelmiro13

Love the way it sits right here


----------



## sobayduece

tkustomstx said:


>


 LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

DAMN I LOVE THAT SUNROOF!! LOOKS GOOD YO!!


----------



## Inked1

Awh shit, night and day since I seen the deuce two weeks ago,good job homie. Making me miss my ride,that I hope to get back from the shop any day now so I can get back to work on it.you doing your thang big homie, makes me proud to be brothers! north Texas Big "M"


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> dam it looks proper with that roof on them gold ones


thanks Ken, them 2tns feel pretty good with the shocks, gotta put it on the hwy still


edelmiro13 said:


> Love the way it sits right here


love the tuck but Imma have to shim it for long trips 


sobayduece said:


> LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


thanks but you gonna be killen'em with that deuce you buildin


Project 1964 4dr. said:


> DAMN I LOVE THAT SUNROOF!! LOOKS GOOD YO!!


you can throw one in the fo, just do it before you get ready to paint it


Inked1 said:


> Awh shit, night and day since I seen the deuce two weeks ago,good job homie. Making me miss my ride,that I hope to get back from the shop any day now so I can get back to work on it.you doing your thang big homie, makes me proud to be brothers! north Texas Big "M"


I appreciate that Brent, I'm just trying to catch up to the rest of you guys, I'm proud to have all you guys everybody brings something different to the table :h5:


----------



## Sigala

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## regal ryda

Sigala said:


> LOOKING GOOD MIKE


Thanks Juan, how's the tre comming


----------



## BigVics58

tkustomstx said:


>


The deuce is lookin NICE


----------



## regal ryda

BigVics58 said:


> The deuce is lookin NICE


Thanks Vic, just chippin away at it one step at a time


----------



## rick383

regal ryda said:


> tryin to catch you
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> gotta clean up my trunk from junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Craig Parker....."I could put a roll of quarters under the back bumper, and couldn't nobody get nunn of it"



the wheels in front have a nice tuck :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin real good MIke!!


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## big C

tkustomstx said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

edelmiro13 said:


> oohweee:worship:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Shit homie would b nice if I could throw a sunroof in the 6foe. But man I'm ready to ride!! It's been already 4r5 years since I've had it and I've never been able to cruise it cause I bought it as a project. Oh well I'll b good though time is perfection, Lol mas puto!!


----------



## Inked1

Them gold Zs blingin like a mofo! Nice homie , we need to put these deuces on the street! You coming up next weekend for the picnic and meeting?


----------



## Zoom

:thumbsup:lookin siick bro!


----------



## king debo

Thats a real good look for the deuce! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin real good MIke!!





big C said:


> :fool2:





N.O.Bricks said:


> edelmiro13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohweee:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project 1964 4dr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit homie would b nice if I could throw a sunroof in the 6foe. But man I'm ready to ride!! It's been already 4r5 years since I've had it and I've never been able to cruise it cause I bought it as a project. Oh well I'll b good though time is perfection, Lol mas puto!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inked1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them gold Zs blingin like a mofo! Nice homie , we need to put these deuces on the street! You coming up next weekend for the picnic and meeting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:lookin siick bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king debo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a real good look for the deuce! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks fellas for the props was a long road getting here, still a bit of road left, but me and the mad scientist appreciate it :h5::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tkustomstx

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

Man you gonna make me cut the Foxx after Im done with DarkneSS, I love the way your car turned out and when I saw that ass locked up today I made my decision, that way I can bump my Maze and be locked up too lol....:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> tryin to do my part big homie, gotta keep showin and provin we ride too


you better know It, your rider looks proper. you moving at lighting speed. hopefully you"ll be around when i bust out "Big Payback"


----------



## tlc64impala

Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Man you gonna make me cut the Foxx after Im done with DarkneSS, I love the way your car turned out and when I saw that ass locked up today I made my decision, that way I can bump my Maze and be locked up too lol....:thumbsup:


That wasnt funny:nosad: .....but yeah you should cut it or bag it if you wanna keep pops ride close to stock....


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you better know It, your rider looks proper. you moving at lighting speed. hopefully you"ll be around when i bust out "Big Payback"


Yeah I should be here homie I'm not going back out til Jan-Feb, cant wait to see it either thinking bout starting on that 60 I got tucked away


tlc64impala said:


> Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

damn Mike deuce is killem softly


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


> damn Mike deuce is killem softly


like fugees?? :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

ooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... dammit boy........


----------



## impalalover64

So the triple OG Damon came by the crib today. Ride is looking better and better Bro.


----------



## mrjones_012003

Duece is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant

Looks good with the Juice...


----------



## Sigala

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Juan, how's the tre comming[/QUOTE
> 
> Sitting in the garage. I got all the parts as far as the sheetmetal just waiting on the body man. I aint trippin got more time than money lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

This car is clean... Luv the color with Da all gold....:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

edelmiro13 said:


> Love the way it sits right here



NICE! Killin it homie with the gold for sure!


----------



## Groc006

Lookin real good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

CLEAN!!!


----------



## vouges17

deuce is looking great Mike


----------



## regal ryda

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> This car is clean... Luv the color with Da all gold....:thumbsup:


thanks.... thanks again for pointin J to me too :thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> NICE! Killin it homie with the gold for sure!


I can't wait to see your tre all done up 


Groc006 said:


> Lookin real good homie!! :thumbsup:


preciate it....:wave:


juangotti said:


> CLEAN!!!


thanks Juan I'm tryin


vouges17 said:


> deuce is looking great Mike


Thanks big homie, ready to get on that next one here soon :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

siick!


----------



## DONUTS

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## regal ryda

:inout:wutitdew


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

whats goin on homie? your duece is lookin good like always..


----------



## BIGJOE619

whats goin on homie? your duece is lookin good like always.. you are makin me wanna cut mine...


----------



## Skim

lookin good homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

impalalover64 said:


> So the triple OG Damon came by the crib today. Ride is looking better and better Bro.


OH MAN......LOVE IT......LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Venom62

Killin em Mike!!!


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks Uncle Chucc


BIGJOE619 said:


> whats goin on homie? your duece is lookin good like always..





BIGJOE619 said:


> whats goin on homie? your duece is lookin good like always.. you are makin me wanna cut mine...


It feels good to have it cut but its a bittersweet feeling....love juice but loved it stocked out too, you killin it stock with the roof though, once I sell my 60 imma try and do either a rag or another HT


Skim said:


> lookin good homie


you know what it is :thumbsup:


DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> OH MAN......LOVE IT......LOOKS GOOD!


EVERDAY I'M HUSSLIN....:thumbsup: moar updates in a few weeks


Venom62 said:


> Killin em Mike!!!


until I get a rag like you I'm small timin it, but all compliments are appreciated 



My homies over at Tommy's Kustoms keepin me in the game (shameless plug)


----------



## Loco 61

impalalover64 said:


> So the triple OG Damon came by the crib today. Ride is looking better and better Bro.


:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Duece looks good! No patterns, real simple, straight and clean!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

817.TX. said:


> Duece looks good! No patterns, real simple, straight and clean!! :nicoderm:


x2, nice to see a clean simple ride for a change on here


----------



## regal ryda

817.TX. said:


> Duece looks good! No patterns, real simple, straight and clean!! :nicoderm:





64_EC_STYLE said:


> x2, nice to see a clean simple ride for a change on here


Thanks guys....I'm going to add stripes and a lil gold leaf but nothing too wild few lines


----------



## lone star

I wouldnt gold leaf it. Just my opinion, but i think leafing on impalas looks tacky. Id strip is black. Real fine lines, no scrolls. I think gold leafing period looks tacky. Jmho


----------



## CJAY

2uce is sitting up right homie lookin real good!!!!


----------



## 505transplant

I am not a fan of leafing either. But that bish looks tight locked up. Clean and simple will always beat flashy and halfassed. Plus the trends come and go but simple will never go out of style. See you guys in a few months.


----------



## regal ryda

505transplant said:


> I am not a fan of leafing either. But that bish looks tight locked up. Clean and simple will always beat flashy and halfassed. Plus the trends come and go but simple will never go out of style. See you guys in a few months.


Be safe out there homie....I'll be out there when u get bak


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I wouldnt gold leaf it. Just my opinion, but i think leafing on impalas looks tacky. Id strip is black. Real fine lines, no scrolls. I think gold leafing period looks tacky. Jmho


I'm just leafin around the impala quarter scripts and by my moon the rest is fine lines, I'm gonna tuxedo black my side trim once I get them redone



CJAY said:


> 2uce is sitting up right homie lookin real good!!!!


Wut it dew homie you home yet preciate the props


----------



## CJAY

NOT YET MAN STILL A FEW WEEKS OUT AND I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA GET ON THE GRIND LIKE YOU AND GET CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti

nah nah nah. you need to let sic bomb out the top


----------



## regal ryda

juangotti said:


> nah nah nah. you need to let sic bomb out the top


he's doin the roof on the new paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy

Deuce is looking good big homie! I appreciate you bringin me the roof for the four. Glad you got it fixed in time for the weekend homie. I might make an appearence out there.


----------



## impalalover64

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

My Ace bodyguy










for sale


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## regal ryda

til the wheels fall off


----------



## Juiced only

sweet ride :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

Finally saw your ride in person... Looks even better in person. Clean ass deuce homie.


----------



## boneman

regal ryda said:


> I'm just leafin around the impala quarter scripts and by my moon the rest is fine lines, I'm gonna tuxedo black my side trim once I get them redone
> 
> 
> Wut it dew homie you home yet preciate the props


bro just shootn thru ur page n that duece looks hella clean :thumbsup:.........


----------



## mrjones_012003

Juiced only said:


> sweet ride :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTEx62!:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

looking great Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Juiced only said:


> sweet ride :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie :thumbsup:


ICED BOXX said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


-SUPER62- said:


> Finally saw your ride in person... Looks even better in person. Clean ass deuce homie.


thanks I'm diggin that SS of you got too


boneman said:


> bro just shootn thru ur page n that duece looks hella clean :thumbsup:.........


preciate it homie


mrjones_012003 said:


> Juiced only said:
> 
> 
> 
> sweet ride :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTEx62!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks :h5:
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking great Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Big homie just trying to do my part, gutta bitch is lookin butta
Click to expand...


----------



## JOHNER

She looks fu(kin sick!! gold really compliments the color,mean front lockup:thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean

nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

hell to the yea


----------



## RML3864

I like the gold moon roof :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

-SUPER62- said:


> Finally saw your ride in person... Looks even better in person. Clean ass deuce homie.


X2 very clean. Thinking of getting me a 62


----------



## king debo

Looking good, like the freeway pics of everyones rides. No trailer queens here, Love the fact that everyone drives their shit!


----------



## JOHNER

king debo said:


> Looking good, like the freeway pics of everyones rides. No trailer queens here, Love the fact that everyone drives their shit!


These boys aint fu(kin around..... good sh!t,love the pics..:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

regal ryda said:


> til the wheels fall off


Hellz yeah!


----------



## npazzin

saw your topic an was gona read through the whole thing untill i saw 123 fuckin pages!!!!!!!!!!!! man i hope my car comes out as nice as yours did considering what you started with!!!:bowrofl:


----------



## regal ryda

npazzin said:


> saw your topic an was gona read through the whole thing untill i saw 123 fuckin pages!!!!!!!!!!!! man i hope my car comes out as nice as yours did considering what you started with!!!:bowrofl:


Thanks for even checkin it out, the homies on here keep it goin, yea it was in pieces when I got it but its worth the payoff to me with the almost finished product, just took a lot of dedication that I didnt have but my homies kept me on it so this is where we are now


----------



## regal ryda

Loco 61 said:


> X2 very clean. Thinking of getting me a 62


NOOOOOOOOO you stick to the 61's, I gotta play 62 catch up 


king debo said:


> Looking good, like the freeway pics of everyones rides. No trailer queens here, Love the fact that everyone drives their shit!


thats the only way to ground pound, I'll only ever trailer so far cause of my extension but you can believe me once I get to a certain point off she comes and we rollin


johner956 said:


> These boys aint fu(kin around..... good sh!t,love the pics..:thumbsup:


thanks homie


Zoom said:


> Hellz yeah!


You already know how it goes down :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

regal ryda said:


> til the wheels fall off


she looks great! what color is that homie thinkin bout paintin my box that color


----------



## regal ryda

TRAVIESO87 said:


> she looks great! what color is that homie thinkin bout paintin my box that color


thanks homie, the color is Corona Cream


----------



## KERTWOOD

Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

KERTWOOD said:


> Looking Good! :thumbsup:


thanks :thumbsup:, trying to play catch up with the rest of you guys


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> til the wheels fall off



The deuce is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

im just tryin to get mine round the block so as to get my papers straight, shit then maybe ill be motivated. that would be a big payoff for me! LOL!!!!



regal ryda said:


> Thanks for even checkin it out, the homies on here keep it goin, yea it was in pieces when I got it but its worth the payoff to me with the almost finished product, just took a lot of dedication that I didnt have but my homies kept me on it so this is where we are now


----------



## Deucee D

:thumbsup: diggin it.. Clean and simple


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> The deuce is looking good :thumbsup:


thanks but yours is gonna be way cleaner I know it already :thumbsup:


npazzin said:


> im just tryin to get mine round the block so as to get my papers straight, shit then maybe ill be motivated. that would be a big payoff for me! LOL!!!!


all it takes is a lil time if your pockets aint deep, and I had and still got plenty of time...lol


Deucee D said:


> :thumbsup: diggin it.. Clean and simple


thanks homie, still not done yet gonna add a few simple pinstripes to break the color a lil


----------



## mrjones_012003

Thanks for the advice! Keep rollin' til the wheels fall off!


----------



## regal ryda

So I get up and a couple of the homies convince me to bring my ride out for a local show here for Cookie Cutter Magazine here are the only pics I took, was basically a tuner and "Donk" show only a hand full of lows


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz

Das tite!


----------



## TATE62

DAMN THAT A BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## regal ryda

thanks homie


----------



## carlito77

incredible job on the build, the car looks super clean and proper, TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

regal ryda said:


> So I get up and a couple of the homies convince me to bring my ride out for a local show here for Cookie Cutter Magazine here are the only pics I took, was basically a tuner and "Donk" show only a hand full of lows


Lookin Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

Congratulations again mike, on the other night. The deuce looked real good at the show, way to represent our there homie.


----------



## regal ryda

carlito77 said:


> incredible job on the build, the car looks super clean and proper, TTT!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


CHUCC said:


> Lookin Good :thumbsup:


thanks big homie, means a lot commin from the Official homies


Inked1 said:


> Congratulations again mike, on the other night. The deuce looked real good at the show, way to represent our there homie.


thanks brotha on both accords


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: one of my favorite 62's very classy homie


----------



## regal ryda

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: one of my favorite 62's very classy homie


thanks J hows the rag progress going


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

regal ryda said:


> thanks J hows the rag progress going


its chillin, need to focus on a couple customers cars hoping to get back on it by the end of the year


----------



## vouges17

whats good Mike, see 62 is looking good homie


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats good Mike, see 62 is looking good homie


sup big homie, you need to loan me a few stacks so I can cop this rag duece :naughty:


----------



## lone star

Baller talk


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Baller talk


when you find him tell him I'm lookin fo him


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> sup big homie, you need to loan me a few stacks so I can cop this rag duece :naughty:


lol, I hear you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> sup big homie, you need to loan me a few stacks so I can cop this rag duece :naughty:


 Ht's or rags deuces get loose :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ht's or rags deuces get loose :yes:


sup with it homie


----------



## west coast ridaz

regal ryda said:


> well its back from getting the headliner made/installed I'm thrilled and not thrilled about it at the same time, but I'll tweek it and make some changes as I think about them but here is the out come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I'm not too thrilled with its clean and simple way to cover the roof motor I just feel it should have contoured more instead of a box shape so I'll probaly make another


hey bro on the 42 inch moon roof they acutualy come with a motor cover so if u find one u take it off that and it gives it a smooth contour shape rounded looks smooth


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> sup with it homie


sup mikey just checkin things out in here . I got that plug when you need it fam


----------



## 6Deuced

Car looks gangster, love that cream color on a low


----------



## Cut N 3's

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

okay so the fam Brent (Inked1)and Nephew (Majestics WS Detroit)convinced me to try my skirts out on the Bully what you guys think
























^^^^^^locked up^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## regal ryda

the trey rag getting cut









and preppin my brotha's trey for fresh shiney shiney


----------



## Deucee D

thanks homie, still not done yet gonna add a few simple pinstripes to break the color a lil[/QUOTE]

Yeah I'm a fan of pin striping as you can tell..lol..









I dig the skirts homie :thumbsup:, put some scuff guards on them keep the ass end low, shit looks gangsta!! I want to do skirts on mine but I've just been too lazy to buy them..


----------



## regal ryda

im a fan of both stripes and patterns but this car is just getting some stripes and minimal leafing.....but your ride looks dope as hell with those stripes


----------



## N.O.Bricks

to me the skirts make it look less sporty,but bangin either way:h5:


----------



## Deucee D

Thanks bro, yeah I started with stripes and then ended up patterning the roof out too, your car doesn't need much at all, it's clean as hell.. I would paint or gold leaf the insert of the side trim tho, I think it will also bring out the car more, IMO at least.. I had all chrome trim and then painted them and it enhanced the look of the car..


----------



## Big Rob M

Looks good bro


----------



## regal ryda

Big Rob M said:


> Looks good bro


thanks Rob :h5:


----------



## edelmiro13

OH YEAH THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## 6Deuced

im not diggin the skirts, ive never liked them, except on 59s they look sick basically mandatory, just my opinion though, all on you homie, if you like them then rock em.


----------



## king debo

I think some scuff guards would seal the deal. Car is badass either way, and they're easy to put on/take off so fuck it. Ride it both ways. Much respect homie, its come a long way..


----------



## impalalover64

He has them.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> okay so the fam Brent (Inked1)and Nephew (Majestics WS Detroit)convinced me to try my skirts out on the Bully what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^locked up^^^^^^^^^^


yup those skirts make it look better IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

MMMmmmm!! Skirts!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## phx rider

Clean ass ride I could look at pictures of it all day!


----------



## phx rider

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yup those skirts make it look better IMO:thumbsup:


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNER

Way better with the skrits :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778

Yessir......skirts lukin gud cuz!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

renzo778 said:


> Yessir......skirts lukin gud cuz!!!!


sup Renzo hows the N.O. treatin ya


----------



## BIGJOE619

regal ryda said:


> okay so the fam Brent (Inked1)and Nephew (Majestics WS Detroit)convinced me to try my skirts out on the Bully what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^locked up^^^^^^^^^^


Mike Backyard Bully is lookin good with those skirts cut or stock looks good...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT mikey did u get your chrome calf muscles yet (rear end).


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

edelmiro13 said:


> OH YEAH THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


Hell yeah gotta have them skirts!


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT mikey did u get your chrome calf muscles yet (rear end).


not yet wassssup, hit me fast the wheels are in motion


----------



## gabendacutlass

Nice duece  like the build


----------



## regal ryda

gabendacutlass said:


> Nice duece  like the build


thanks not done yet :naughty:


----------



## CJAY

TTT for the homie Mike!! deuce lookin good!!!


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good CJ :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> wuts good CJ :thumbsup:



Nothin much man trying to have the 3ray done for the 1st! Trying to get on your level lol! Pablo will be here on the 29th.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

whats good :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats good :h5:


holla at ya boy


----------



## sic713




----------



## regal ryda

sic713 said:


>


Hows the Elky comming, you back on it yet?


----------



## sic713

regal ryda said:


> Hows the Elky comming, you back on it yet?


havent done much.. getting some suspension parts made..then off to chrome and paint


----------



## Emailad4me773

uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13

View attachment 556813


----------



## Emailad4me773

edelmiro13 said:


> View attachment 556813


Tryna get there Homie!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

I hit up a show with my bro Lamark in Austin bout a hr or so from me
























me late for the show...lol








me fuckin around with my homies customers truck


----------



## edelmiro13

Pedal to the floor .... Duece looking good


----------



## regal ryda

only way to know what you really got......freeway mashin


----------



## PIGEON

6DUECE LOOKIN GOOD ON HIGHWAY


----------



## jonny blaze

What gears do you have in the rear end? And tranny? 90 mph. On thirteens the engine must be healthy as hell. Mike's a ryder thou.


----------



## regal ryda

PIGEON said:


> 6DUECE LOOKIN GOOD ON HIGHWAY


thanks homie I try an keep it in the streets as much as possible tearing it down today to make some upgrades for Odessa


jonny blaze said:


> What gears do you have in the rear end? And tranny? 90 mph. On thirteens the engine must be healthy as hell. Mike's a ryder thou.


the rear end is stock impala I got a Ford goin in in a few weeks though, the tranny is a built TH350, and the engine is fairly new less than 6k on it all stock though, you know the 13s throw off the speedo by like 10-20mph I belive so it was probaly closer to 70-80mph real speed


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> I hit up a show with my bro Lamark in Austin bout a hr or so from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me late for the show...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me fuckin around with my homies customers truck


Thats right Mikey!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> only way to know what you really got......freeway mashin


:werd:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie I try an keep it in the streets as much as possible tearing it down today to make some upgrades for Odessa
> 
> 
> the rear end is stock impala I got a Ford goin in in a few weeks though, the tranny is a built TH350, and the engine is fairly new less than 6k on it all stock though, you know the 13s throw off the speedo by like 10-20mph I belive so it was probaly closer to 70-80mph real speed


 mikey you should put that yota readr end in yo shit its a 31 spline vs the ford 9 being 28 or less. just sayinuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sic713 said:


> havent done much.. getting some suspension parts made..then off to chrome and paint


 get on it then mike


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> mikey you should put that yota readr end in yo shit its a 31 spline vs the ford 9 being 28 or less. just sayinuffin:


the yota was too narrow for my tastes I may wanna roll stocks too ford is perfect


----------



## edelmiro13

You can respline that rear end to 31


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> the yota was too narrow for my tastes I may wanna roll stocks too ford is perfect


oh ok what are the measurements on that yota rear end?


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> I hit up a show with my bro Lamark in Austin bout a hr or so from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me late for the show...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me fuckin around with my homies customers truck


Stra8 massing from Killeen to Austin n back.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## CJAY

TTT!! bu"M"p!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

whats good CJ:wave:


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> whats good CJ:wave:


NOTHING MUCH BROTHA JUST PUTTIN IN WORK GETTING THE RIDE READY FOR THE 1ST! TRYING TO LOOK GOOD LIKE YOU!


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> NOTHING MUCH BROTHA JUST PUTTIN IN WORK GETTING THE RIDE READY FOR THE 1ST! TRYING TO LOOK GOOD LIKE YOU!


shit be betta than me homie :thumbsup:... I wish I could make the 1st but I might be goin back to Afghan in feb


----------



## regal ryda

updates.....
new chrome grill and headlights








one piece bumpers


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> updates.....
> new chrome grill and headlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one piece bumpers


LOOKING GOOD MAN!! and I HOPE YOU DONT HAVE TO HEAD BACK OVER THERE BUT IF YOU DO SHOOT ME YOUR INFO AND I'LL SHOOT YOU LIL SHIT YOU NEED MAN! I KNOW HOW IT IS OVER THERE BROTHA!!


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> updates.....
> new chrome grill and headlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one piece bumpers



Very nice!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN THE DUECE IS TIGHT BRO,KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG


----------



## Deucee D

regal ryda said:


> shit be betta than me homie :thumbsup:... I wish I could make the 1st but I might be goin back to Afghan in feb


I hope you don't gotta go back to Allmessedupistan..lol.. but if you do bro be safe.. I've been there and back like 6 times.. I only go to Kandahar so I'm straight.. I might be heading out myself in Jan, might be goin to the Mutha land..


----------



## Mr Gee

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Mr Gee 
Deucee D+ sup foo??


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> LOOKING GOOD MAN!! and I HOPE YOU DONT HAVE TO HEAD BACK OVER THERE BUT IF YOU DO SHOOT ME YOUR INFO AND I'LL SHOOT YOU LIL SHIT YOU NEED MAN! I KNOW HOW IT IS OVER THERE BROTHA!!


Ikinda want to though now 


Groc006 said:


> Very nice!!


thanks bro where yoou been


64 CRAWLING said:


> DAMN THE DUECE IS TIGHT BRO,KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG


thanks homie


Deucee D said:


> I hope you don't gotta go back to Allmessedupistan..lol.. but if you do bro be safe.. I've been there and back like 6 times.. I only go to Kandahar so I'm straight.. I might be heading out myself in Jan, might be goin to the Mutha land..


I dont mind goin now I got some thangs I'm trying to do



Mr Gee said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> Mr Gee
> Deucee D+ sup foo??


wuts good G


----------



## 8t4mc

sup pimpin!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

Them one piece are nice, and I like that yellow light


----------



## Deucee D

Mr Gee said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> Mr Gee
> Deucee D+ sup foo??


Sup GEE!!!


----------



## Deucee D

I dont mind goin now I got some thangs I'm trying to do
[/QUOTE]

Yeah I here ya, goin over there helps the bank account.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

git r done, looking good!


----------



## graham

regal ryda said:


> only way to know what you really got......freeway mashin



nice pic


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

one piece bumpers









:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> wuts good Jeff


JUST TRYINY 2 GET SOME OF THESE PROJECTS OUT THE WAY :facepalm:I KEEP SAYING NO MORE :dunno:


----------



## vouges17

whats good Mike 1 piece bumpers looking great homie


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats good Mike 1 piece bumpers looking great homie


thanks bro

had a lil time today so I installed the front and realigned some things that I didn't like


----------



## 8t4mc

looks good mike


----------



## vouges17

looking great Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> thanks bro
> 
> had a lil time today so I installed the front and realigned some things that I didn't like


 yo shit on point homie! you making some good progress in here much love and respect mikey!


----------



## Inked1

regal ryda said:


> thanks bro
> 
> had a lil time today so I installed the front and realigned some things that I didn't like


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great progress


----------



## lone star

Man got a 44....and 1 piece bumper like a rich man...gold zeniths to finish the job


----------



## deesta

Look'N Saucey my nigg.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

nice touch on the one piece.


----------



## regal ryda

A few pics my homie Big Rick shot for me


----------



## mrjones_012003

NICE!!


----------



## atxhopper

:thumbsup::thumbsup: badass bro any set up pics in here? Im on my phone n it's a bitch to go thru the pages lol


----------



## regal ryda

atxhopper said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: badass bro any set up pics in here? Im on my phone n it's a bitch to go thru the pages lol


Nah I dont think I did put any set up pics in here....but you real familiar with the set up its outta the Cutty I just went ahead and added a Adex


----------



## 817.TX.

Damn loving the black plates!! Sets these cars off with the right year plates!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

817.TX. said:


> Damn loving the black plates!! Sets these cars off with the right year plates!! :h5: :nicoderm:


those are lucky plates too.


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> those are lucky plates too.


:thumbsup: From Clyde to Bonnie


----------



## 505transplant

Looks good!


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> A few pics my homie Big Rick shot for me


Id hit it :h5:


----------



## atxhopper

regal ryda said:


> Nah I dont think I did put any set up pics in here....but you real familiar with the set up its outta the Cutty I just went ahead and added a Adex


Lol thats whats up yea i see the cutty everyday  i pass by there on my way in and on my way back out i always be rubber necking to see what rides he gots theres always some eye candy there lol clean ass 62 bro looks sick *thumbsup*


----------



## regal ryda

atxhopper said:


> Lol thats whats up yea i see the cutty everyday  i pass by there on my way in and on my way back out i always be rubber necking to see what rides he gots theres always some eye candy there lol clean ass 62 bro looks sick *thumbsup*


thanks homie, I didnt know you still came up here daily I thought you swapped routes, thinkin bout bringin it back out as a full on hopper


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> A few pics my homie Big Rick shot for me


that chick looks mad as fuck........you must not have tiped her mike.


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> that chick looks mad as fuck........you must not have tiped her mike.


LOL she found out the hard way that if she wanted 9in outta me we had to fuck 3 times


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> LOL she found out the hard way that if she wanted 9in outta me we had to fuck 3 times



doh!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup: From Clyde to Bonnie


Good talking to you man. See you friday morning. :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

no problem homie.....now I got the number to bug the hell outta you


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> no problem homie.....now I got the number to bug the hell outta you


never a burden homie. Just dont call me with girl problems and we're good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

regal ryda said:


> LOL she found out the hard way that if she wanted 9in outta me we had to fuck 3 times


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie, I didnt know you still came up here daily I thought you swapped routes, thinkin bout bringin it back out as a full on hopper


 Hell yea do it. The car is ready jus waiting on you lol yea I'm still a making that long drive everyday. It a long way to go Y'all keep me busy lol


----------



## REYXTC

Can we get some trunk pics? Clean duece BTW


----------



## regal ryda

atxhopper said:


> Hell yea do it. The car is ready jus waiting on you lol yea I'm still a making that long drive everyday. It a long way to go Y'all keep me busy lol


They soldiers they love yo product....lol


----------



## regal ryda

REYXTC said:


> Can we get some trunk pics? Clean duece BTW


Thanks Rey ill snap a cpl when I get home it's just a simple set up


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> A few pics my homie Big Rick shot for me


nice pics :boink:


----------



## regal ryda

Ricks dangerous with a camera


----------



## CJAY

NICE PICS MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!! RIDE AND THE FEMALE LOOKING REAL NICE!!! :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

atxhopper said:


> Hell yea do it. The car is ready jus waiting on you lol yea I'm still a making that long drive everyday. It a long way to go Y'all keep me busy lol





REYXTC said:


> Can we get some trunk pics? Clean duece BTW


like I said its simple


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> like I said its simple


looks clean and simple!!!!!


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

bump for my homie. always good seeing ya brotha


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> like I said its simple


simple huh? what's behind the wall...........hno: i se jumper cables in the spare ride section


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> simple huh? what's behind the wall...........hno: i se jumper cables in the spare ride section


I keepa the yayo behind that wall....the jumper cables is for the tourture when I break them boys off


----------



## regal ryda

Sin7 said:


> bump for my homie. always good seeing ya brotha


always wish I had more time to kick it wit ya


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> A few pics my homie Big Rick shot for me


Rick Always hookin a homie up


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Wusthadeel


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> I keepa the yayo behind that wall....the jumper cables is for the tourture when I break them boys off


a secert compartment in a ride is a must these day. wire in two batteries to the cables and attach the the nipples and it will get some act right in them


----------



## REYXTC

Clean setup :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> a secert compartment in a ride is a must these day. wire in two batteries to the cables and attach the the nipples and it will get some act right in them


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Happy Veteran's Day bruh!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Results from a Benefit car show I did today for one of the homies son who was diagnosed with Luekemia









didnt get to snap any pics cause I was still technically at work....:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

Coca Pearl said:


> a secert compartment in a ride is a must these day. wire in two batteries to the cables and attach the the nipples and it will get some act right in them


:thumbsup:


REYXTC said:


> Clean setup :thumbsup:


thanks 


STRICTLY JAY said:


> Happy Veteran's Day bruh!!!


same to you homie


----------



## edelmiro13

regal ryda said:


> like I said its simple


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Thanks for protecting our country and risking your neck overseas! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

regal ryda said:


> Results from a Benefit car show I did today for one of the homies son who was diagnosed with Luekemia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt get to snap any pics cause I was still technically at work....:biggrin:


:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Thanks for protecting our country and risking your neck overseas! :thumbsup:


thank you homie no problem


Sin7 said:


> :thumbsup: congrats


thanks bro


----------



## 63 VERT

Bad ass ride homie and nice meeting you today.


----------



## regal ryda

63 VERT said:


> Bad ass ride homie and nice meeting you today.


Same here homie


----------



## impalalover64

Sup Damon??? TTMFT!!! Don't worry the Foxx will be back soon!!!


----------



## npazzin

thank you for your service! an congrats!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Results from a Benefit car show I did today for one of the homies son who was diagnosed with Luekemia


thats whats upper :thumbsup:


----------



## Makelaly

Thank you for this article. That’s all I can say. You most definitely have made this blog into something special. You clearly know what you are doing, you’ve covered so many bases.Thanks!


----------



## regal ryda

1st and only time for this


----------



## lone star

Tippin


----------



## npazzin

"only" time lol pretty sure weve all said that before!


----------



## regal ryda

npazzin said:


> "only" time lol pretty sure weve all said that before!


I broke one of my shocks is the only reason it would do it so I'm putting the new ones on this week so yea only time, threes dont excite me any more


----------



## 505transplant

May not excite you but it looks good... Love the plates


----------



## regal ryda

sup Cory, is it cold ova there yet


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bzump


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> 1st and only time for this


looking Mike


----------



## regal ryda

Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:

enjoy
Joe Ray and myself

























HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
















































Ready for the ride home








Pit Stop








The rest of the club line up


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:
> 
> enjoy
> Joe Ray and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the club line up


:h5: looking good brother. My brother wanted me to come out to the show but I was not able to make it this year


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> :h5: looking good brother. My brother wanted me to come out to the show but I was not able to make it this year


Thanks hopefully you can make it out for next years with the 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:
> 
> enjoy
> Joe Ray and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the club line up


that's whats up dog, yah all looking good


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:h5:Badass Duece


----------



## regal ryda

saw this on the net WTH


----------



## Zoom

wth?:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

badass.....................


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:
> 
> enjoy
> Joe Ray and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the club line up


 looking good Mikey stay at it Big Homie:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> saw this on the net WTH


This "thing" was here in Florida at a show called the classic, bunch of donks. My homie said up close it looks even worse with some kinda runs in the gold.


----------



## Coca Pearl

regal ryda said:


> I broke one of my shocks is the only reason it would do it so I'm putting the new ones on this week so yea only time, threes dont excite me any more


 i know what you mean on that note. i grew out of it also and wanted to build something all og...


----------



## Coca Pearl

Groc006 said:


> This "thing" was here in Florida at a show called the classic, bunch of donks. My homie said up close it looks even worse with some kinda runs in the gold.


guess they didn't use that water base paint like West Coast Customs or that pill and stick like Gas Monkey Garage


----------



## big C

Happy thanksgiving brother


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVIN MIKEY!!*


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama:


----------



## vouges17

:rimshot:


----------



## charles85

Looks like everything went well ..... Hit me up when your ready for them batteries.......


----------



## cuate64

regal ryda said:


> 1st and only time for this


saw this car in Odessa..was one of my favorites at the show its one clean 62 homie!!uffin:TTT


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:
> 
> enjoy
> Joe Ray and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the club line up


Looks real good!!


----------



## regal ryda

cuate64 said:


> saw this car in Odessa..was one of my favorites at the show its one clean 62 homie!!uffin:TTT


Thanks homie it was some real nice cars in Odessa from everywhere I'm just glad I got to share the stage with you guys


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Looks real good!!


Thanks I'm tryin now it's time to hit the drawin board for some upgrades for next season


----------



## Big Rob M

Looks good


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> Thanks I'm tryin now it's time to hit the drawin board for some upgrades for next season


Hell Yea! Thats whats up! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

The 62 is looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt sup mikey stay at it


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ttt sup mikey stay at it


Always homie


----------



## Inked1

What's up mike,the deuce is looking good brother,keep pushing. Hope to see ya at the next meeting.


----------



## king debo

Whats up?


----------



## regal ryda

Inked1 said:


> What's up mike,the deuce is looking good brother,keep pushing. Hope to see ya at the next meeting.





king debo said:


> Whats up?



thanks Brent, whats good Debo.....got a few updates coming soon


----------



## westcoastlowrider

regal ryda said:


> Okay so I guess I lied a lil bit....I took my car to the Odessa super show, in my haste I left the items I was going to use for my display and had to display my car on 3 so dont hold it against me it did look tight though....:biggrin:
> 
> enjoy
> Joe Ray and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMM whats this:shocked: hope its real:x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the club line up


Gawd dam this one of the cleanest 62s :thumbsup: beautiful homie, all the colors, paint, interior, gold Ds all flow together perfectly uffin:


----------



## Zoom

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## regal ryda

westcoastlowrider said:


> Gawd dam this one of the cleanest 62s :thumbsup: beautiful homie, all the colors, paint, interior, gold Ds all flow together perfectly uffin:


Thank you homie, its got plenty of flaws it just photographs well but I can never hear too many compliments thanks again:thumbsup:



Zoom said:


> LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


whats good with you Brian, preciate the compliment


----------



## regal ryda

regal ryda said:


> thanks Brent, whats good Debo.....got a few updates coming soon


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


>



Ahhh yea!! Chrome goodies !!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


>


*chrome *


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


>


TTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


>


aw shit looking good brotha


----------



## Skim

my how time flies :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63

regal ryda said:


>



nice


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> aw shit looking good brotha





Skim said:


> my how time flies :biggrin:


yea it does fly by, dont seem like 2 years either


USF '63 said:


> nice


you hand a BIG hand in this....thank you brotha


----------



## del barrio

great build!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


>


:wow: dayum mike can i getta loan bruh


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :wow: dayum mike can i getta loan bruh


shit I need one from you homie....


----------



## impalalover64

What up Damon!!!!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> shit I need one from you homie....


I need 1 from both you fools


----------



## regal ryda

says the Warren Buffet of lowriding


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice upgrades!


----------



## capriceman100

Looking good mike


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## jdfx1

Nicely done top notch got a deuce rag im starting on lots of work but this build is straight motivation


----------



## BIGJOE619

Damn Mike ur makin me wana cut mine...


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up Mike


----------



## Texas Flood 81

What up Mike hit me up when u have time


----------



## 59JUNKIE

bump


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

This rides clean I don't think I've ever seen this topic dam I've been missing out:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT for a clean ass duece uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## dirty_duece

Nice ride saw it in Odessa


----------



## regal ryda

6TRAE_DROP said:


> This rides clean I don't think I've ever seen this topic dam I've been missing out:thumbsup:


you wasnt missing much Ruben that rag thou you building mannn hold up


westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT for a clean ass duece uffin:


preciate it homie


mrchavez said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


CJAY said:


> TTT!!!


share them spy pics homie


dirty_duece said:


> Nice ride saw it in Odessa


thanks homie its got a lot more work to go on it


----------



## Texas Flood 81

what up mike did u get my pm with my #


----------



## edelmiro13

regal ryda said:


>


That's a beauty !!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Flood 81 said:


> what up mike did u get my pm with my #


Yea I hit you up, stop mating long enough to answer the phone


edelmiro13 said:


> That's a beauty !!!!


I have yet to drive on it&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Just stopping by TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT sup mikey looking good Brother


----------



## npazzin

any updates? or you done with this duece?


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Flood 81 said:


> Just stopping by TTT





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT sup mikey looking good Brother





npazzin said:


> any updates? or you done with this duece?


Nah far from done, had a cpl of family deaths back to back so the upgrades are gonna follow right after New Years just a lil repainting and some pinstripes


----------



## npazzin

shit man, sorry to hear that! keep your head up


----------



## N.O.Bricks

npazzin said:


> shit man, sorry to hear that! keep your head up


x2


----------



## comptonsfinest

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Nah far from done, had a cpl of family deaths back to back so the upgrades are gonna follow right after New Years just a lil repainting and some pinstripes


We just had a death in family last night. Stay strong homie


----------



## king debo

lone star said:


> We just had a death in family last night. Stay strong homie



Keep your heads up homies, Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> Nah far from done, had a cpl of family deaths back to back so the upgrades are gonna follow right after New Years just a lil repainting and some pinstripes


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSSES HOMIE!! PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS! :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

npazzin said:


> shit man, sorry to hear that! keep your head up





N.O.Bricks said:


> x2





comptonsfinest said:


> :thumbsup:





lone star said:


> We just had a death in family last night. Stay strong homie





king debo said:


> Keep your heads up homies, Our thoughts and prayers are with you.





CJAY said:


> SORRY FOR YOUR LOSSES HOMIE!! PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS! :angel:


Thanks for all of the well wishes homies, I hate this time of year usually when everything starts going wrong


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sorry to hear that homie, keep your head up bro


----------



## sobayduece

sorry for your loss homie


----------



## renzo778

Sorry to hear bout the fam. Keep ya head up homie. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Skim

Merry Christmas mike


----------



## impalalover64

Merry Christmas Damon.....Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Loco 61

Merry X-Mas Regal Ryda...uffin:


----------



## regal ryda

64_EC_STYLE said:


> sorry to hear that homie, keep your head up bro


thanks D


sobayduece said:


> sorry for your loss homie


Preciate it homie


renzo778 said:


> Sorry to hear bout the fam. Keep ya head up homie. Merry Christmas.


thanks Renzo


Skim said:


> Merry Christmas mike


thanks brotha


impalalover64 said:


> Merry Christmas Damon.....Sorry to hear about your losses.


Same to you big sarge


Loco 61 said:


> Merry X-Mas Regal Ryda...uffin:


thanks Alex



_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL MY HOMIES*_


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Merry Christmas homie!!!


----------



## sobayduece

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







merry christmas


----------



## Texas Flood 81

i know im late but Merry X mas to you mike and sorry for your lost and keep you head up


----------



## DONUTS

regal ryda said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes homies, I hate this time of year usually when everything starts going wrong


stay up brother!


----------



## vouges17

sorry to hear about your lost homie , hope you still had a good holiday keep your head up !


----------



## CJAY

BUMP!!!


----------



## Zoom

Happy New Years bro!


----------



## BIGJOE619

Mike it was real cool meeting you yestgerday at the Big M picnic and choppin it up with you for a couple hours. Any time you need anything form out here let me know... :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

Sorry for your losses homie. :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Flood 81 said:


> i know im late but Merry X mas to you mike and sorry for your lost and keep you head up


Thanks Ken



DONUTS said:


> stay up brother!





vouges17 said:


> sorry to hear about your lost homie , hope you still had a good holiday keep your head up !





CJAY said:


> BUMP!!!


thanks fellas 


Zoom said:


> Happy New Years bro!


same to you mayne


BIGJOE619 said:


> Mike it was real cool meeting you yestgerday at the Big M picnic and choppin it up with you for a couple hours. Any time you need anything form out here let me know... :thumbsup:


that's a mutual thing homie it was a good ass get together I'll be in SD visiting shortly I'll be hittin you up


Groc006 said:


> Sorry for your losses homie. :angel:


Thanks homie


----------



## CJAY

BU"M"P!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420

THANKS FER DAT REAR!! NOW I CAN THRO IT OUT BAK WITH ALL THE REST OF MY JUNK TILL I GET ROUND TO WERKING!! LOL!! I GOT YO PAY PAL SOON!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> BU"M"P!!!!!!!!


Sup with it CJAY :h5:


dunk420 said:


> THANKS FER DAT REAR!! NOW I CAN THRO IT OUT BAK WITH ALL THE REST OF MY JUNK TILL I GET ROUND TO WERKING!! LOL!! I GOT YO PAY PAL SOON!!!:thumbsup:


No problem homie sorry it took so long


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt fo mikey!


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ttt fo mikey!


sup wit it homie


----------



## vouges17

what you aint got know new pics dog


----------



## regal ryda

working on something else right now big homie new pics of the deuce coming tho


----------



## RML3864

regal ryda said:


> working on something else right now big homie new pics of the deuce coming tho


hno:


----------



## cuate64

keep up the good work bro...(pic i took in odessa)


----------



## regal ryda

RML3864 said:


> hno:


its nothing special just my new daily


cuate64 said:


> keep up the good work bro...(pic i took in odessa)


Thanks homie:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


----------



## rug442

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


:wow:TTT


----------



## npazzin

nice daily!


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


that's why you asked!!!!:h5:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


:boink: ohhh weee old school what up mikey hope everything good


----------



## regal ryda

1bumpercracker said:


> :boink: ohhh weee old school what up mikey hope everything good


whats good Joe, been waitin on that call from you how you been up there in the T-dot homie.


----------



## regal ryda

npazzin said:


> nice daily!


Thanks homie got a few thangs to do still but shes almost ready for paint


charles85 said:


> that's why you asked!!!!:h5:


:yes: gotta get outta the truck, fuel cost killin me


----------



## lone star

I knew something was up when i saw you asking about some 4 lugger sluggers....i figured it was a mustang.....


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Nice


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:sup with ya mike...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


ha ha haaaa ..... TRUE


----------



## regal ryda

TIME FOR UPDATES


----------



## regal ryda

up next is painting the new hood and repaint of skirts


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:thumbsup:lookin good


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> up next is painting the new hood and repaint of skirts


 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

N.O.Bricks said:


> :thumbsup:lookin good


thanks homie :h5:


sobayduece said:


> looks good :thumbsup:


thanks,shoulda hit you up when we was out there


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!


----------



## Ciscos63ht

regal ryda said:


> up next is painting the new hood and repaint of skirts


clean i like the color


----------



## Inked1

Looks good mike,you really keeping it movin homie!


----------



## Cut N 3's

A twist of Chorme, Gold n Corona


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## impalalover64

regal ryda said:


> up next is painting the new hood and repaint of skirts


Looking good homie was wondering when you were gonna post pics.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Thats right Mike Put It down for Central Texas:thumbsup: Looks good man keep on pushin!


----------



## Zoom

Dopeness.


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## regal ryda

Big brotha standing watch in the back...lol








chargin up 








Im diggin this now


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"





regal ryda said:


> up next is painting the new hood and repaint of skirts


ooooh weeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

thanks,shoulda hit you up when we was out there[/QUOTE] I know i have been going to the Majestics new years picnic the last three years but missed this one .


----------



## lone star

Lookin good. Trade you lol


----------



## Mr Gee

This DEUCE lookin real nice MIke!! :worship:


----------



## dunk420

I WASNT GONA SAY NUTN BOUT THE SKIRTS NOT MATCHING BUT CENTS U REPAINTING THEM GUESS U ALLREADY KNEW!! KEEP IT UP! THAT REAR LOCKED LOOKS TIGHT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

That rear end looking WET!


----------



## regal ryda

thanks fellas my new hood came in today bout to get serious up in here


----------



## 8t4mc

get r done!!


----------



## regal ryda

regal ryda said:


> thanks fellas my new hood came in today bout to get serious up in here





8t4mc said:


> get r done!!


----------



## mrchavez

hell to the yea..............:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


>



:thumbsup: LOOKING REAL NICE MIKE!!!!!!! HOPE YOU PUT YOUR BRACKET ORDER IN WITH DIRTY ALSO!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

nah I didnt homie, I want my green light first, but thanks for the vote of confidence though.....:thumbsup:


sup Lando:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

loving the duece man...... u putting in mad wrk.. keep up the great wrk... we'll see ya soon


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> nah I didnt homie, I want my green light first, but thanks for the vote of confidence though.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> sup Lando:wave:


You ready now let's go ahead n get da ceremony started!


----------



## mademan9

looking good homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Nice work homie love them bumpers!


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


>


aw yeh Mike finishing touches :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice work homie love them bumpers!


thanks


vouges17 said:


> aw yeh Mike finishing touches :thumbsup:


I'm trying to homie


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> You ready now let's go ahead n get da ceremony started!


I wouldnt go jumping the gun on that one homie


mademan9 said:


> looking good homie!


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> I wouldnt go jumping the gun on that one homie


I hear you homie but you should be about good :x:


----------



## regal ryda

no more pale skirts


----------



## king debo

Hell yea....Do work :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze

Big Mike strikes again. Pure beauty. . As if it wasn't killn em before...


----------



## mrchavez

TTT for backyard bully


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> no more pale skirts


aw shit finishing touches I think it's time for brackets :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Hell yea....Do work :thumbsup:





jonny blaze said:


> Big Mike strikes again. Pure beauty. . As if it wasn't killn em before...





mrchavez said:


> TTT for backyard bully





vouges17 said:


> aw shit finishing touches I think it's time for brackets :yes:


Thanks homies I can only hope its bracket time, but if not I'll just keep the hustle.


----------



## Inked1

Looking good Mike,let's do this homie !!!


----------



## 505transplant

Loving the rear end and skirts!


----------



## CJAY

TTT LOOKIN GOOD MIKE


----------



## regal ryda

505transplant said:


> Loving the rear end and skirts!





CJAY said:


> TTT LOOKIN GOOD MIKE


thanks homies


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> no more pale skirts


 lookin good mike is that a brand new hood are they making them now.


----------



## Venom62

looking good pimp


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Wow!


----------



## RML3864

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Ok, Big Homie, I'm hooked. I'm going to start from the beginning and read this topic page by page...Real nice whip!


----------



## regal ryda

sobayduece said:


> lookin good mike is that a brand new hood are they making them now.


yup the story behind it was I bought a real clean OG hood when me and Skim was out there and the blasters fucked it up, and had to buy me a brand new repop from hubbards


Venom62 said:


> looking good pimp


Sup Big Will how you and the fam doing


Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Wow!


thanks


RML3864 said:


> :thumbsup:


sup mayne 


CadillacTom said:


> Ok, Big Homie, I'm hooked. I'm going to start from the beginning and read this topic page by page...Real nice whip!


not much to see but I appreciate it the same:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

regal ryda said:


> no more pale skirts


 looking good mike keep up the work. o yea hit me up when you have time mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

oh yeah! looking good TTT mikey!


----------



## tkustomstx

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

regal ryda said:


> no more pale skirts


Dat wet wet...


----------



## lone star

Hows the hood line up?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

regal ryda said:


> Big brotha standing watch in the back...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chargin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im diggin this now


The Bully is lookin good


----------



## regal ryda

tkustomstx said:


> TTT


Thx bro :h5:


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dat wet wet...


Preciate it T


lone star said:


> Hows the hood line up?


Actually it lined up pretty well for a repop


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> The Bully is lookin good


Thanks Whit I'm tryin to play catchup :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## vouges17

:sprint:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## king debo

OOOOHHHHH WEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup::wave:





vouges17 said:


> :sprint:





CJAY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:
sup fellas


king debo said:


> View attachment 602822
> 
> 
> View attachment 602823
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHHH WEEEE :biggrin:


where you find these


----------



## regal ryda

gotta thank my brotha Tomm for helping me fix a problem that had me stuck for a few months now.....Thanks brotha


----------



## lone star

regal ryda said:


> Thx bro :h5:
> 
> Preciate it T
> 
> Actually it lined up pretty well for a repop
> 
> Thanks Whit I'm tryin to play catchup :thumbsup:


Cool. Good to know. U still got the same #?


----------



## npazzin

what was the problem with the dash lights? dont think mine work either


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Cool. Good to know. U still got the same #?


same number:thumbsup:


npazzin said:


> what was the problem with the dash lights? dont think mine work either


mine was I had a pinched wire between the column and dash


----------



## vouges17

whats upper Mike


----------



## Sunny Side 75

regal ryda said:


> Big brotha standing watch in the back...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chargin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im diggin this now


Lookin real fresh!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

king debo said:


> View attachment 602822
> 
> 
> View attachment 602823
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHHH WEEEE :biggrin:



This bitch is fresh man, looks great. one of my favorite 62's


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats upper Mike


same hustle different day brotha wuts good out that way


Sunny Side 75 said:


> Lookin real fresh!!!!


Sub lil bro hows it goin :thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> This bitch is fresh man, looks great. one of my favorite 62's


thanks your trey is one of my fav builds love the LS detail


----------



## dunk420

MAN JUST MEMBERED I OWE U LIKE 20 BONES R SOMTHANG!! HIT ME UP WEN U GET TIME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

regal ryda said:


> same hustle different day brotha wuts good out that way
> 
> Sub lil bro hows it goin :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks your trey is one of my fav builds love the LS detail


Going prettt swell, you bringin the bully to the meeting tomorrow?


----------



## regal ryda

Sunny Side 75 said:


> Going prettt swell, you bringin the bully to the meeting tomorrow?


Yea she may make a cameo


----------



## Groc006

regal ryda said:


> no more pale skirts


Looks nice and wet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Groc006 said:


> Looks nice and wet!! :thumbsup:


Thanks my homie Tomm moved some otha projects around to get me taken care of


----------



## 8t4mc

looks real good mike


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> looks real good mike


thanks David preciate it :h5:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

regal ryda said:


> Yea she may make a cameo


Niiiiice!!


----------



## tkustomstx

regal ryda said:


> gotta thank my brotha Tomm for helping me fix a problem that had me stuck for a few months now.....Thanks brotha


No prob bro


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This car has came along way mikey It gets better and better every time I chime In:thumbsup: TTT my brother


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This car has came along way mikey It gets better and better every time I chime In:thumbsup: TTT my brother


thanks Mike....next up new paint


----------



## tkustomstx

regal ryda said:


> thanks Mike....next up new paint


:inout:


----------



## impalalover64

regal ryda said:


> thanks Mike....next up new paint


----------



## impalalover64

That mofo is clean as hell already!!!! I'm banging Maze now!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

tkustomstx said:


> :inout:





impalalover64 said:


>





impalalover64 said:


> That mofo is clean as hell already!!!! I'm banging Maze now!!!!


lol


----------



## 8t4mc

mike did you get all the suspension parts you needed awile back??


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> mike did you get all the suspension parts you needed awile back??


yea I did what you got tho thanks for checking back


----------



## 8t4mc

im about to pull the body on the 63for the frame swap


----------



## Cut N 3's

TTT


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> thanks Mike....next up new paint


sweet


----------



## Coca Pearl

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This car has came along way mikey It gets better and better every time I chime In:thumbsup: TTT my brother


times six two


----------



## Caballo

The color gives this car that beautiful 1960's America look. I can only fantasize about mackin on Marsha Brady in the backseat. Nice build.


----------



## BigVics58

regal ryda said:


> Big brotha standing watch in the back...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chargin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im diggin this now


Lookin FRESH :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY




----------



## regal ryda

drove to work today


----------



## rick383

regal ryda said:


> drove to work today




looking good i got to get a bike next too


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> drove to work today


deuce is looking great


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Looking real good Mike. Deuce came a long way man!


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> deuce is looking great


Thanks big homie, waitin on you to hit the state mayne


STRICTLY JAY said:


> Looking real good Mike. Deuce came a long way man!


thanks bro, heard you copped a deuce rag congrats


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

thanks bro, heard you copped a deuce rag congrats[/QUOTE]

Thanks congrats on the new bike bruh


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Thanks congrats on the new bike bruh


whats the plans for the rag


----------



## big C

Damn a repaint hell I just wished mine could get a reprime :shocked: Whats up bro :h5:


----------



## DUB562

damn that look good


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> whats the plans for the rag


Plans... shiiiiiit keep the car more than 2 years


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Inked1

Bump


----------



## tkustomstx

Ttt


----------



## impalalover64

TTMFT...............


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant

Did you say you regret extending your A arms 1 1/2 instead of 1? Or did I dream that?


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


505transplant said:


> Did you say you regret extending your A arms 1 1/2 instead of 1? Or did I dream that?


yeah I do the way my car is set up I got tuck locked or laid...I have to drive locked up just to save my tires when it comes back out it'll prob be shimmed back


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> yeah I do the way my car is set up I got tuck locked or laid...I have to drive locked up just to save my tires when it comes back out it'll prob be shimmed back



:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> :thumbsup:


sup D


----------



## 8t4mc

regal ryda said:


> sup D


trying to get my 3 back on the frame


----------



## regal ryda

8t4mc said:


> trying to get my 3 back on the frame


so youre gonna keep it


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whole buncha nice up in here....that back window gon be lookin real nice....go get it big homie


----------



## Big Rob M

Loving this deuce


----------



## dunk420

regal ryda said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> yeah I do the way my car is set up I got tuck locked or laid...I have to drive locked up just to save my tires when it comes back out it'll prob be shimmed back


NEW U WOOD!! IS A NICE STANCE THO


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> TTT


sup wit it CJAY :wave:


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whole buncha nice up in here....that back window gon be lookin real nice....go get it big homie


Youe got the nicccceeee whip of the bunch tho, I appreciate the vote of confidence too


Big Rob M said:


> Loving this deuce


Thanks Rob you aint too far behind me once the metal work is done it moves pretty fast


dunk420 said:


> NEW U WOOD!! IS A NICE STANCE THO


yea it looks good but puttin a hurtin on the pockets


----------



## infamous704

Whats crakalakn up in here! What it dew Patna Myke! :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> Whats crakalakn up in here! What it dew Patna Myke! :wave:


whats good Jojo you been hidin on me


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> whats good Jojo you been hidin on me


nah bro been upstate putting in work :biggrin: I see da Deuce is coming along! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

its aight mayne havent done much of nothing to it besides start it lately been fuckin with my harley


----------



## infamous704

regal ryda said:


> its aight mayne havent done much of nothing to it besides start it lately been fuckin with my harley


u gonna let ur hair blow when u riding in that HD huh?!:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

infamous704 said:


> u gonna let ur hair blow when u riding in that HD huh?!:biggrin:


gettin my ponytail done this weekend lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

impalalover64 said:


> TTMFT...............


baddddd asssssss


----------



## CJAY

SUP HOMIE NOTHIN MUCH THIS WAY! IM STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHERE I FIT IN HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW IT IS. YOUR RIDE IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD BOSS!


----------



## regal ryda

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> baddddd asssssss


Thanks Whit preciate that


CJAY said:


> SUP HOMIE NOTHIN MUCH THIS WAY! IM STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHERE I FIT IN HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW IT IS. YOUR RIDE IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD BOSS!


same ol same here brotha, havent really been doin to much to it lately been working on getting my bike ready but I'll make a few moves before the season hits here


----------



## Groc006

impalalover64 said:


> TTMFT...............


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

Groc006 said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## impalalover64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> baddddd asssssss


thanks!!! Motivation for Damon even though he tried to run me over LOL!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up Mike!


----------



## regal ryda

Cut N 3's said:


> What up Mike!


sup wit it brotha


----------



## edelmiro13

Nice !!!! Gots me some motivation!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This car has came along way mikey It gets better and better every time I chime In:thumbsup: TTT my brother


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Clean mofo!!


----------



## CJAY




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> sup wit it brotha


Sup Big homie!:h5:


----------



## mrchavez

whats going on in here mike....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

Where did you put the lil block for the brake lines on the ford 9 tring to figure where to put mine ?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

love this rirde bro, lookin good tucking them skirts!


----------



## regal ryda

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


mrchavez said:


> whats going on in here mike....


sup Lando


64_EC_STYLE said:


> love this rirde bro, lookin good tucking them skirts!


thanks D


edelmiro13 said:


> Where did you put the lil block for the brake lines on the ford 9 tring to figure where to put mine ?


I flipped the lines basically the short one is on the right of the car and the long one is on the left, I left that block hanging solely off the rear so it wouldnt bind when I locked it up and could move freely


----------



## vouges17

:h5:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

what up mike just stopping by to say whats up


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

impalalover64 said:


> TTMFT...............


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> :h5:


sup big homie


Texas Flood 81 said:


> what up mike just stopping by to say whats up


wut it dew Ken


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


how you livin out there J


----------



## sobayduece

Hey mike how do you like that 8 i will be out looking for one soon


----------



## regal ryda

sobayduece said:


> Hey mike how do you like that 8 i will be out looking for one soon


I love it, since I'm not a racing and I'm lazy the 8 works out great I didn't really care for the discs out back cause drums stay clean gas mileage didn't really change too much as this one has a 2:87 ratio
I wish I'd have known I just tore one up to get the pieces to chrome more on this one


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Texas Flood 81

_*​T T T just passing by mike *_


----------



## tkustomstx

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sobayduece said:


> Hey mike how do you like that 8 i will be out looking for one soon


:thumbsup:nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

impalalover64 said:


> TTMFT...............


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Looking good main! One ? Wats the "8"? Never heard of that!


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## king debo

I know you got something brewing.


----------



## regal ryda

Texas Flood 81 said:


> _*​T T T just passing by mike *_


sup Ken


tkustomstx said:


> :wave:


lets get it brotha


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:nice


thanks just a lil street ride


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


dunk420 said:


> Looking good main! One ? Wats the "8"? Never heard of that!


Ford 8in rear....same width as the Ford 9in just no disc 


CJAY said:


> TTT


whats good homie 


king debo said:


> I know you got something brewing.


nah its slow fo the po homie, tryin to get on yo level


----------



## vouges17

whats good Mike :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> whats good Mike :wave:


whats up big homie :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> I love it, since I'm not a racing and I'm lazy the 8 works out great I didn't really care for the discs out back cause drums stay clean gas mileage didn't really change too much as this one has a 2:87 ratio
> I wish I'd have known I just tore one up to get the pieces to chrome more on this one


you know you wanted them disc niccuh ...Lol! sup Luv1 TTT  I aint been on this site in a while


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great fit!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know you wanted them disc niccuh ...Lol! sup Luv1 TTT  I aint been on this site in a while


shit drums keep the Z's clean big homie 


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Great fit!!!!


Thanks Whit I appreciate that


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

bump


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

regal ryda said:


> The new daily, thought I'd take it back to 92, like Mac 10 said "On some shit you gotta let 15x8s twist"


Awww shit! Haha!


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> bump





USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Awww shit! Haha!


sup with it "Croc Master" been a long time since you been in here I feel honored


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you














http://s158.photobucket.com/user/kuntry05/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_1362_zps7ec4e02e.jpg.html


----------



## king debo

Looks badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:... how much?:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

:tongue::no:


----------



## marcho74

regal ryda said:


> Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you


Killer :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:guns:


----------



## senossc

Famus color


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

regal ryda said:


> Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you


bad ass! looks good with the black color added:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/kuntry05/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_1362_zps7ec4e02e.jpg.html



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! TTT!!!!!


----------



## Jake07

Just read all 147 pages, clean ass ride homie!! Started on mine finally!


----------



## jonny blaze

Looking good bro. You and tommy do some good work......


----------



## vouges17

regal ryda said:


> Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you


looking great over there Mike!


----------



## regal ryda

mrchavez said:


> :guns:





senossc said:


> Famus color





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good!:thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass! looks good with the black color added:thumbsup:





CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! TTT!!!!!





Jake07 said:


> Just read all 147 pages, clean ass ride homie!! Started on mine finally!





jonny blaze said:


> Looking good bro. You and tommy do some good work......





vouges17 said:


> looking great over there Mike!


Thanks for all the props fellas, Im down here grindin tryin to get the car as done as possible by June 9


----------



## edelmiro13

Mayne!!!!! Home run on this one love the new look

When can I come pick up my Deuce!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good homie... Love the black combo!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Well after some retweeking me and my homie Tomm are proud to present the 2nd coming of the Bully hope you guys enjoy the subtle upgrades, thanks Tomm couldn't have done it without you


oh you fancy huh??? LOL!! looks really good Mikey loving the new look brother. man Tommy is a down ass homie . I've been seeing him help you a ton through out this build topic. shout out to tommy as well :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

edelmiro13 said:


> Mayne!!!!! Home run on this one love the new look
> 
> When can I come pick up my Deuce!!!!


you dont want this ol raggedy thing homie, you want that badass 4 you got that lays in the weeds...Thanks though, I gotta get my truck fixed so I can try and hitsome outta town spots


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looking good homie... Love the black combo!


Thanks Turtle, I'll eventually get up there for one of those cruises


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> oh you fancy huh??? LOL!! looks really good Mikey loving the new look brother. man Tommy is a down ass homie . I've been seeing him help you a ton through out this build topic. shout out to tommy as well :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, Tomm is like that brotha from another mother, he has been down to help from day one even putting my rides before other jobs at his shop, every accolade this car gets should all be his..... I only drive the car and hold the title


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whoa there big homie..... somebody get this man a chrome thang for that back window....dues have been paid ....lookin good


----------



## sobayduece

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whoa there big homie..... somebody get this man a chrome thang for that back window....dues have been paid ....lookin good


 I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


sup wit it J the Ace is looking good homie


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whoa there big homie..... somebody get this man a chrome thang for that back window....dues have been paid ....lookin good





sobayduece said:


> I second that :thumbsup:


thanks fellas if all goes well I'll get blessed in the near future, Slimmmm I appreciate all the motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## impalalover64




----------



## impalalover64

Will Have more tomorrow.....A brotha is tired. Thanks for having poster it made me feel proud. I think that was the deciding factor of 1st place...I did yours better than mine.


----------



## impalalover64




----------



## impalalover64




----------



## impalalover64




----------



## impalalover64




----------



## del barrio

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looking good


----------



## lone star

tkustomstx said:


>


this pic is nice. i see you cuttin up


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

impalalover64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jonny blaze

impalalover64 said:


>


Everytime I say this car can't get any better. I see this dude looking at me saying get to work... hahaha... what it do mike? She looking good bro.


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking Good my brother!


----------



## regal ryda

del barrio said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


Coca Pearl said:


> Looking good


Thanks Dave


lone star said:


> this pic is nice. i see you cuttin up


mannn I'm just riding, enjoyed hangin with my brothas and homies had to get my photo ops up


Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


jonny blaze said:


> Everytime I say this car can't get any better. I see this dude looking at me saying get to work... hahaha... what it do mike? She looking good bro.


Its goin homie I see you making moves with yours too though


TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good my brother!


Thanks T, its almost time pics will be posted :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

impalalover64 said:


>


looking good mikey! you and lamark!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks homie


----------



## impalalover64

love the man bag!!!!


----------



## impalalover64

TTT.......triple OG Damon lol.....


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> love the man bag!!!!


her tits were super soft tho :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal ryda said:


> sup wit it J the Ace is looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fellas if all goes well I'll get blessed in the near future, Slimmmm I appreciate all the motivation :thumbsup:


it aint no thang you just keep your foot to tha floor


----------



## vouges17

looking good over Mike :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

vouges17 said:


> looking good over Mike :wave:


thanks Sleep I'm still waiting on my invoice from you


----------



## Skim

impalalover64 said:


>


HARD ASS PIC RIGHT THERE


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

uffin::wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

impalalover64 said:


> love the man bag!!!!


NICE!!! :thumbsup: CAR LOOKS GOOD TO LOL


----------



## regal ryda

Me and my brothas rides


----------



## mrjones_012003

impalalover64 said:


>


Duece lookin' real nice in this pic ...all the rides look good too but yours....made me get one LOL!


----------



## regal ryda

PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Congrats big homie!


----------



## king debo

Hell yeah, It's official....CONGRATS !


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


Congrats Playboy.


----------



## kustom_caddi88

Ay congrats bro


----------



## juangotti

Well Deserved


----------



## npazzin

Congrats!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:tears:.....yea buddy......im proud of ya bro....that what tha fuck im talmbout....foot to tha flo aka "MASHIN4DREAMS"


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


 Congrats Mike !


----------



## Cut N 3's

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


Its official Now! Nowim sayin!


----------



## Cut N 3's

Skim said:


> HARD ASS PIC RIGHT THERE


True dat!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


Congrats on this really mikey! It takes hard work and dedication to earn Plaques in clubs as such and you did it my brother ! that plaque in your rider goes together like a hand and glove Big homie! I can dig it ! Congrats again Luv1 ! determination and dedication is hard to find these days !


----------



## regal ryda

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Congrats Playboy.





kustom_caddi88 said:


> Ay congrats bro





juangotti said:


> Well Deserved





npazzin said:


> Congrats!





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> :tears:.....yea buddy......im proud of ya bro....that what tha fuck im talmbout....foot to tha flo aka "MASHIN4DREAMS"





6TRAE_DROP said:


> Congrats Mike !





Cut N 3's said:


> Its official Now! Nowim sayin!


Thanks homies, its been a long hard road but its true what they say about that payoff at the end.....
but I aint done yet more to come :thumbsup:

Thanks again guys


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Congrats on this really mikey! It takes hard work and dedication to earn Plaques in clubs as such and you did it my brother ! that plaque in your rider goes together like a hand and glove Big homie! I can dig it ! Congrats again Luv1 ! determination and dedication is hard to find these days !


thanks for keepin me motivated homie the best is yet to come


----------



## npazzin

well be waiting lol :drama:


regal ryda said:


> thanks for keepin me motivated homie the best is yet to come


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


CONGRATS MIKE!!!! THE 150 PLUS PAGES OF THIS THREAD DONT COME CLOSE TO TELLING THE STORY, AND ARE JUST A SMALL INDICATION OF WHAT YOU HAD TO DO AND THE SACRIFICES YOU MADE HOMIE!!!! MUCH RESPECT AND WELL DESERVED!!! TTT!!


----------



## Too-Low

*HELLL YEAAA!!!! MY MUTHAFUCKIN HOMIE!!!!!! WELL DESERVED BUT MOST OF ALL WELL RESPECTED..HARD WORK AND DEDICATION PAID OFF AT ITS FULLEST*


----------



## impalalover64

Hell yeah Damon that's what I'm talking bout. Your hardwork and persistence paid off!!!! Phucking with you though last week made me have a bad run time lol.......I watched Bonnie come from nothing and I'm proud to say you and Tommy got me back in the game. my boys are happy for you as well, but I'm gonna bust that ass once I come back lol......


----------



## N.O.Bricks

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


congrats homie,great motivation to any rider,well deserved:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> TTT


sup :wave:


CJAY said:


> CONGRATS MIKE!!!! THE 150 PLUS PAGES OF THIS THREAD DONT COME CLOSE TO TELLING THE STORY, AND ARE JUST A SMALL INDICATION OF WHAT YOU HAD TO DO AND THE SACRIFICES YOU MADE HOMIE!!!! MUCH RESPECT AND WELL DESERVED!!! TTT!!


Thanks CJ you on deck now, I cant wait til ge all can dip together....you comin out next month



Too-Low said:


> *HELLL YEAAA!!!! MY MUTHAFUCKIN HOMIE!!!!!! WELL DESERVED BUT MOST OF ALL WELL RESPECTED..HARD WORK AND DEDICATION PAID OFF AT ITS FULLEST*


Thanks homie :thumbsup: have you started the Lazarus project yet


impalalover64 said:


> Hell yeah Damon that's what I'm talking bout. Your hardwork and persistence paid off!!!! Phucking with you though last week made me have a bad run time lol.......I watched Bonnie come from nothing and I'm proud to say you and Tommy got me back in the game. my boys are happy for you as well, but I'm gonna bust that ass once I come back lol......


Tell the boys thanks I was dippin the "M" plaque today...lol, and yo old ass need ta be like me "No Run profile"....."ain't nobody got time fo that"


N.O.Bricks said:


> congrats homie,great motivation to any rider,well deserved:h5:


Thanks Bricks


----------



## CJAY

regal ryda said:


> sup :wave:
> 
> 
> Thanks CJ you on deck now, I cant wait til ge all can dip together....you comin out next month
> 
> 
> Thanks homie :thumbsup: have you started the Lazarus project yet
> 
> 
> Tell the boys thanks I was dippin the "M" plaque today...lol, and yo old ass need ta be like me "No Run profile"....."ain't nobody got time fo that"
> 
> 
> Thanks Bricks


MAN MIKE I'M SO CLOSE IT'S KILLING ME!!!! LIKEWISE BOSS MAN I CANT WAIT TO DIP TOGETHER THIS YEAR IN VEGAS!!! MOLDINGS ARE GETTING POLISHED UP RIGHT NOW AND MAY SPRAY A LIL CANDY IN THEM ALSO!!RIGHT NOW I'M LOOKING AT TWO OPTIONS FOR YOUR PICNIC, IVAN AND I MAY DRIVE AND TAKE RAGTOWN. IF HE DOESN'T GO I MAY FLY OUT WITH MARTY. WE'LL KNOW MORE AFTER WE GET BACK FROM THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW ON THE 2ND.


----------



## Venom62

Congrats Mike!


----------



## sobayduece

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

CJAY said:


> MAN MIKE I'M SO CLOSE IT'S KILLING ME!!!! LIKEWISE BOSS MAN I CANT WAIT TO DIP TOGETHER THIS YEAR IN VEGAS!!! MOLDINGS ARE GETTING POLISHED UP RIGHT NOW AND MAY SPRAY A LIL CANDY IN THEM ALSO!!RIGHT NOW I'M LOOKING AT TWO OPTIONS FOR YOUR PICNIC, IVAN AND I MAY DRIVE AND TAKE RAGTOWN. IF HE DOESN'T GO I MAY FLY OUT WITH MARTY. WE'LL KNOW MORE AFTER WE GET BACK FROM THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW ON THE 2ND.


hell yea it'll be cool if he does bring it out, either way you'll get out here:thumbsup:


Venom62 said:


> Congrats Mike!


Thanks Will, hows the family 



sobayduece said:


> congrats homie :thumbsup:


Thanks big homie :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

mrjones_012003 said:


> Duece lookin' real nice in this pic ...all the rides look good too but yours....made me get one LOL!


Congratulations bruh! I know you grinning ear to ear!!


----------



## CadillacTom

Congrats Big Homie.


----------



## TKeeby79

Congrats Brother, its been a long time in the making! Fly that plaque with pride.


regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


----------



## USF '63

Congrats again Mike. Everyone knows how tough it is to earn a plaque in this chapter and you did it. I cant wait to see what else you do to take the Bully to the next level. And you already know, I will help however I can brother.


----------



## regal ryda

USF '63 said:


> Congrats again Mike. Everyone knows how tough it is to earn a plaque in this chapter and you did it. I cant wait to see what else you do to take the Bully to the next level. And you already know, I will help however I can brother.


Thanks again for all your efforts brotha


----------



## 8t4mc

Cool deal..you deserve it mike.


----------



## charles85

regal ryda said:


> PROUD MOMENT RIGHT HERE


 GOOD FOR YOU HOMIE.......!!!!! Glad to see you made it there and back just remember if you need me i am here .........


----------



## -SUPER62-

Congrats homie well deserved....clean ass deuce


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Ttt for the bully


----------



## mrchavez

TTT:worship:


----------



## npazzin

hope to see this car tomorrow!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt fo the cleanest duece in these parts:thumbsup: sup mikey hope u had a wonderful fathers day my brotheruffin:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ttt fo the cleanest duece in these parts:thumbsup: sup mikey hope u had a wonderful fathers day my brotheruffin:


whats up big homie fathers day was cool, but I'm bout to make some changes on the home front so we'll see how it goes


----------



## impalalover64

What up Damon???


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> What up Damon???


What's good brotha


----------



## Texas Flood 81

TTT for the backyard bully one of my favor 62


----------



## tkustomstx

TTT


----------



## king debo

Came a long way brotha! Reppin for all riders


----------



## impalaish63

regal ryda said:


> her tits were super soft tho :biggrin:


Like your hat where can I score one of those?


----------



## impalaish63

And your like your ride too.


----------



## regal ryda

tkustomstx said:


> TTT


Sup lil bro


king debo said:


> Came a long way brotha! Reppin for all riders


Thanks Debo, I aint on the level you are but Imma get there


impalaish63 said:


> Like your hat where can I score one of those?


its made by new era, but they only released them in Japan that I know of....but If you search the internet hard enough you can find one every so often but they aint cheap I paid 77 bux for that one


----------



## Texas Flood 81

:inout:whats up bro just checking in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

its made by new era, but they only released them in Japan that I know of....but If you search the internet hard enough you can find one every so often but they aint cheap I paid 77 bux for that one[/QUOTE] damn did it come with a fresh pair of red chuckers


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sup mikey hope all is well brother


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup mikey hope all is well brother


Sup brotha, it's all good I'm up in yo neck with the fam, the hat didn't come with shit but that big bill but I had a fresh pair of red air forces lol


----------



## renzo778

Yo Mike wuzup homie? Got that plaqaso now.....got da bully reppin now cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

renzo778 said:


> Yo Mike wuzup homie? Got that plaqaso now.....got da bully reppin now cuz :thumbsup:


wuts good Renzo, aint heard nothing outta you in a min hope that means all is well and you been grindin homie


----------



## Texas Flood 81

:thumbsup: keepin it at the top


----------



## king debo

Where you been bro?


----------



## regal ryda

king debo said:


> Where you been bro?


been working my ass off been off and on lurkin on the boards tho


----------



## Mr Gee

regal ryda said:


> been working my ass off been off and on lurkin on the boards tho


:wow:


----------



## vouges17

whats good Mike


----------



## lowlyfencentex

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## regal ryda

lowlyfencentex said:


> TTT:thumbsup:





6ix5iveIMP said:


>


whats up Mike an Jeff :wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER

Congrats on the plaque! Duece is sick homie.


----------



## regal ryda

johner956 said:


> Congrats on the plaque! Duece is sick homie.


thanks homie that was taken way back earlier this year, you know its too cold to have shorts on now lol, hopefully I can have some updates this springhno:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:inout::wave:


----------



## mrchavez

can you please drop of the impala at my house when your done.thanks ok bye!:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNER

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie that was taken way back earlier this year, you know its too cold to have shorts on now lol, hopefully I can have some updates this springhno:


LOL, didn't think about that! Looking forward to the updates


----------



## jonny blaze

What up mike? Just passing thru homie......how's that deuce coming along?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT fo my family! hope all is well , text sent!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT fam!


----------



## DKM ATX

any one home???????


----------



## regal ryda

Been forever since I been on here wasssup fellas :wave:


----------



## JOHNER

impalalover64 said:


>


MONEY SHOT!


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Bad ass......


----------

